# ONE PIECE: A Nakama's Dream - RP Thread



## Bluebeard (Nov 11, 2012)

​
*A Nakama's Dream​*
The Pirate King, Monkey D. Luffy, was finally dead. On his knees and his head severed from his body, the Navy had done it. However, seconds before they executed him, Luffy was able to start an uprising simply with his words. 

"My treasure is yours for the taking... but you'll have to find it first! I left everything I own in One Piece!"  The entire world had heard what he said since the marines had broadcasted it on every island. Pirates across the seas ran for their boats, their dreams of fame and fortune ignited again. Meanwhile, Marines were trying to get the situation under control, but it was seemingly impossible. The world had been enveloped by Luffy's words and a great fire ravaged the seas. At the execution site in Loguetown, chaos and disorder had travelled throughout the entire city. Several riots had started, marines were being attacked left and right, and looters had descended upon the city, taking advantage of the chaos.

Fleet Admiral Fonze Steel looked upon the chaotic situation with weary eyes. He had attended the execution himself. As leader of the marines and someone who pursued the Pirate King his entire career, he felt it was right to be there. He also saw the execution as a chance of finally getting some rest and peace. It was clear now that this would not be the case. "Fleet Admiral Sir, what do we do!?" A panicked marine yelled in his ear, waking him up from his deep thoughts. 

"We do our job." He muttered as he looked upon the city, pulling out his sword from the sheathe. 

_Damn you, Luffy..._ He thought in his head, _You just couldn't let me win, could you?_

The Great Age of Piracy had began.​


----------



## Bluebeard (Nov 11, 2012)

*Loguetown~​*
​
*Beginning of the Hero's Story!​*
*Earlier...*
A small rowboat gently rocked throughout the seas, heading onward to its designation. The boat was so small that it only fit one person and that was the captain of this 'vessel'. Laying on his back and staring at the sun with his familiar red cap placed over his hat, Veran D. Clemson smirked as he reminded himself of where he was going. He was finally going to accomplish his and Ooza's dream! He would get to meet the Pirate King, Monkey D. Luffy, and then form a crew so that he could challenge the man! It had been a year since the marines sunk the Red Cap Pirates' ship, leaving him as the sole survivor, but he had pushed on and through training, he had gotten this far. "Almost there..." He muttered to himself.

He wanted to reach Loguetown soon as possible, but he wasn't in any kind of rush. He loved moments like this where he got to sail the seas and enjoy himself. He was relaxed and nothing could go wrong... or so the young Captain-to-be thought. Several feet behind him, a shadow could be seen underneath the surface. It only grew in size as it got closer and raised its enormous scaled head from the water. On top of the beast's head was Veran who seemed to not even notice that he was being attacked by a Seaking. "Oh what's this?" He said, poking his head out from the boat to see what he was on. "This is certainly interesting..." Speaking in a relaxed tone, Veran closed his eyes. 

The Sea-King was less calm though and upon realizing it had something on its head, the beast started to shake its head frantically until Veran's rowboat flew off it's head and landed in the water, skidding across the water until it reached a stop. Veran raised an eyebrow and stood up in the little dinghy. "You're getting a little rowdy aren't you!" He shouted up to the gigantic monster which hunched over the boat. The beast was covered head from toe in scales and appeared to be some kind of gigantic slithering snake. The beast dove straight for Veran's boat, head-first. Veran leaped off the boat, narrowly avoiding disaster. 

Veran then floated on top of the monster's head and chuckled, "This is exactly what my training was supposed to prepare me for..." 

*A Few Moments Later...*

"Ah, I finally made it!" Veran announced as he walked through the streets of Loguetown, his hands behind his head. He was headed towards the town's central plaza where the execution was happening. Upon reaching it though, Veran ran into the back of someone. A man turned around, his skin was dark and he had some kind of horizontal scar going across his face. 

He had a very rough looking appearance, "Watch yourself kid," He grumbled, before turning back around. Veran then realized that the man was just part of a crowd, a large crowd that had assembled around the execution platform. He couldn't see a single thing behind all of these people. 

"Hey, I want to watch the execution too!" He shouted, but no one heard him, their eyes were focused on the stage. He hopped several times, trying to push himself over the shoulders of the people, but it was futile. He got a small peek of the man himself and saw his black hair, but he didn't get to see his Straw Hat. 

"Hmm~"  He muttered to himself, stroking his chin. He had to think of something, he really wanted to see the execution, but he couldn't do that with all of these people in the way. That was when he saw it in the corner of his eye; a large building that was adjacent to the execution platform. From the roof of that building, he could probably see the whole thing. He had just the right set of abilities to get up there quickly too. 

Grinning ear from ear, he took a deep breath and then, "Kaze Kaze Burst!" He shot straight up to the top of the building as something invisible seemingly launched him on the roof. He landed on his feet and quickly stood up to peer down at the platform. It appeared that he had reached the end of the speech delivered by Fleet Admiral, Fonze Steel and now they were about to kill the Pirate King as he delivered his last words. Having missed most of it, Veran listened closely. The Pirate King's words could be potentially important. 

*"My treasure is yours for the taking... but you'll have to find it first! I left everything I own in One Piece!"*

As the crowd down near the execution platform burst into frenzy, so did Veran. "YAHOO!" He exclaimed loudly, pumping his fist into the air. This was it... his call to adventure. He had to find One Piece. He would become the Pirate King. That was Veran's dream, shared with his now dead captain. He had always planned to become the Pirate King, but now with this new information, he had to get a move on and form a crew immediately. Proudly pushing his red cap up further, Veran spread his arms and yelled out to the city of Loguetown.

"I'M GOING TO BE KING OF THE PIRATES!"​


----------



## Eternity (Nov 11, 2012)

*Merde*

Supporting himself on his staff, the middle aged monk have a great view of the happenings  in Lougetown. In his other hand, a tattered old notebook is being tucked neatly into his red sash. As a chronicler and scholar, he would have to be a madman to miss the tiniest of detail in the biggest event in decades. Using his staff, he glide down a rope to the streets below. With a slight bow, he excuses himself to the people that was around when he landed. "My apologies, I didn't mean to scare you. But if I may ask, where can I find the local newspaper station?"

Most of the people just looked at him, some even rushed away, not wanting any trouble, as the streets where beginning to ascend into chaos. One brave soul mumbled "Uhm, it's three streets down, fourth building to the left."

Hands clasped together, Merde took a deep bow towards him. "Much appreciated."
Soon he was off, running down the street. Arriving at the newspapers, he watches as a marine, most likely one of higher authority, leads the workers out of the building. The marine looks around for any suspicious behaviour, and when he looks Merde's way, he walk over to him, gun in hand. _"What can I do for you?"_ he asks strictly and impatiently, signaling the others to lead the newsworkers to a safe location. "Did I come at a bad time, I simply wanted to ask if I could buy a copy of the execution, for my library." Merde says, smiling at the marine. _"I am sorry, I do not see why you should be in possesion of something like that. Besides, we have to get the workers out of here, those damn pirates are acting like they own the place. Damn Luffy, why the hell did he do that.._" without even a goodbye, he storms off, leaving Merde alone. 

"Later then.." he sighs, sitting down on the road with his staff over his legs. "Now I wait."


----------



## Alisdragon (Nov 11, 2012)

*Julianne Murray*

Julianne was not just sitting back as pirates were taking over Loguetown. Right now she was tearing a part boards of the pirates ships for to shink in the ocean if they tried to get away. She was much faster in water, her own legs when they appeared instead of fins they were powerful too. To her own ears Loguetown had a very good Marine base than the last one she been to and she wanted to check it out to see if it was worth her time. She finished her job, she walked on to shore. She noticed nobody paid any attention to her and that was a good thing to her.

She just sat on a large rock with tide pools all around as she felt the spray of the ocean. She sung a song that everyone on Loguetown, At least the men would be put in a illusion. Julianne guessed that the women would followed their mate to the end of the world, that was fine with her more pirates to kill. She could sing for ever as the mood of the music created the illusion for any male to see right now intill she sprung her trap of a tidal wave. Too bad she was at a newer bas as she was unable to be unreached by radio. It did not took long as pirates came running as she swpt them away as Julianne watched them drowned.

Julianne jumped on to the hard packed sand as she walked on her way to do something else. She scoop up some water and drunk somesalt water to soothe her throat from singing. she slid her feet into her sandals. She was just going to sneak around a bit to stay out of sight, she did not want to be know for a Marine right now nor a pirate. She would just watch and make her own decisions for now than taking any commands for the moment. She just kept walking as she kept out of distance to only strike when she was ready to.


----------



## Gomu (Nov 11, 2012)

*Sentou
*
"Are you sure that this is all the candy you got, because dammit, I need my fix!" 

Yelling towards the counterman, with a huge frown on his face, smoke blowing through his nose and the genuine look of anger for not having what he wanted. This man seemed hellbent on getting his candy but there was one problem... due to the huge amount of people on the island for the Grand Execution of a certain "Pirate King", people would want treats and snacks and thus candy was out of stock until the next day. Sentou's face went into an unmistakable sigh of regret. He'd just gotten on the island and all he had was two bags full of candy left.

A few minutes later, he'd left the store with his hands on the straps of his bag full of candy, leading himself forward with his sweet-tooth unsatisfied. As the screaming had then began to commence, Sentou himself didn't want to miss what could be one of the greatest spectacles in life that would commence today. His body would begin to run, as he leaped towards a building nearby, pushing forward with both feet on the rooftops as he started to move forward with a large grin on his face.

"Hell at least he's going out in style, wonder how the Luffy Pirates gotta feel after this, pretty sad but what the hell... every man's gotta die sometime even me."

He started to run quickly, moving through the use of some type of free-running parkour movements but all they were were his normal movements. With a leap here and there, he'd land back and forth through the buildings before he was close enough to the next couple of buildings by the Gallows. The circular rounded positioning of the borders between the Gallows and the Pirate King with his executioners at the ready, made him blink twice.

"So that's Strawhat... he don't seem so tough." 

He ate a piece of candy, taking his time as the situation began to build up, he sat cross legged to enjoy the sites as he began to walk towards his death penalty. What would seem to be a dreary day, was really a smiling sensation on the Pirate Kings face... interesting. This guy was about as crazy as Sentou was, maybe EVEN more. Sentou never showed hopelessness when death could be soon at hand. He'd always fight or smile, because he'd went through his life with no regrets. 

As the speech of what he'd done began to be known, Sentou's eyes opened widely in surprise. Those were some legendary feats, his "father" had told him about the once great "Pirate King" that he was something of a crazy bastard. And now, he'd seen it from his own eyes. But those words began to commence from his lips. As he'd seen a figure beginning to leap on towards the high structures, higher than Sentou was even. As the men began to raise their swords, and the Pirate King began to near his end, these words were spoken full of vigor, Sentou was immediately hypnotized by such a display of "Strength" that strength was his leadership power.

_*"My treasure is yours for the taking... but you'll have to find it first! I left everything I own in One Piece!"*_

The island was in pandemonium, Sentou could feel the vibrations of the screams through the ceiling material. Sentou had laughed even though such a gruesome scene was happening. He'd raised his fist to scream as well showing his enthusiasm. Once again, the Great Age of Pirates would begin again. As Verde began to scream, so to did he, even though he wasn't near him.

*"I'M GOING TO BE THE GREATEST FIGHTER WHOEVER LIVED!"*

Said with his arms outward, he'd be ready for that challenge, making no mistake about his convictions. The "Pirate Kings" speech got him pumped!


----------



## DVB (Nov 11, 2012)

*Diego Vendrix*

Diego was panting and sweating but he was happy. He had made it in time. Diego had all he needed in a duffelbag. He could not believe it was happening. The King of the Pirates, the man who obtained the One Piece, Monkey D. Luffy, was about to be executed.

Diego squinted to get a good look at the Captain. He was only a few years older than Diego was himself. Diego wondered many things, such as the origin of the straw hat on his head.

"The man who obtained everything there was in this great world," Diego muttered to himself as he tried to move past the crowd. Diego saw the big goofy grin on the rubberman's face.

Diego felt goosebumps go down his body.

Something big was about to happen.

He could feel it.

Diego then saw someone blow their to the top of a building with a huge gust of wind. Well, well, looks like he was not the only one with Devil Fruit powers. Diego began exiting the crowd before jumping.

"Bomb Rocket!" Diego shouted as he kicked his legs together and an explosion rocketed him up. He did once more until he was on the tower with the wind user. Diego looked at the guy with his red cap. 

It appeared that they had reached the end of the speech delivered by Fleet Admiral, Fonze Steel and now they were about to kill the Pirate King as he delivered his last words. Diego saw that The Pirate King's final words would be said. 

*"My treasure is yours for the taking... but you'll have to find it first! I left everything I own in One Piece!"*

Everything was silent for one moment.

And there was a massive uproar of joy.

As the crowd down near the execution platform burst into frenzy, so did Diego and the man beside him. This was not the end. This was only the beginning. 

The beginning of the Great Age of Dreams! 

Diego saw the man beside him take a big breath of air. He listened closely.

"I'M GOING TO BE KING OF THE PIRATES!"

Diego looked at Veran with amazement and awe.

He looked to the man and smiled. Diego took his own breath.

"I WILL BECOME A LEGENDARY PIRATE!!!" Diego shouted out before facing Veran.

"Looks like us being here was no accident? May I join your crew?" Diego asked Veran with a smile.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 11, 2012)

*Raziel Tyrant*

He was just coming out from the marine HQ located in loguetown, a sack full of money was in his hand as he was playing a little with it; actually the fact that right now someone was still working in that place was quite amusing considering that today was _the day_. What made this a special day? it seemed like any other but that was not the case. This was a date that would leave mark in the history of the  world. Today the Pirate King, Monkey D. Luffy, would see the end of his journey...The end of his life.

He sighed at the idea, it would have been awesome if the one who delivered that guy to the marines was him. That way he would have reunited enough funds for the organization he is leading; indeed his presence in Logue Town wa snot to see the execution of one of the most wanted criminals of the world, but becaus eof a job he took which led him to that island. But who is this person? The answer is: Raziel Tyrant.

Raziel sighed before passing his hand over his hair trying to take it off his eyes, he started to walk towards the execution place. The curiosity took over him in the end. Once he arrived he found a wall of people in the way of his sight, he started to take them out without a word trying to get as near as possible to see the show.

*"My treasure is yours for the taking... but you'll have to find it first! I left everything I own in One Piece!"*

Tyrant heard this words emotionless, his thoughts were more about why was that man firing up the masses. The crowd would surely do the same that happened with the last Pirate King he had heard about, a new age of piracy would begin...a new chance to get some work.

" Nothing more than bullshit, and this was the King of Pirates? what a way to end his life "he said while frowning, he still could not understand why that man was smiling while facing death and even more, why would he be the cause for a new headache for the world. Suddenly, the face of a person he knew very well popped up in his mind, the face of his best friend and his dreams...Dreams, was that what moved this kind of fools? Maybe that was the answer.

" Going only after your dreams doesn?t make you more admirable at all. "he stated with his fists clenched and with the only witness of his words being the wind.


----------



## InfIchi (Nov 11, 2012)

Marine Base- Loguetown 

Marine Lt. Victor Cross stands before a large gathering of Marines. "Listen here, The name is Victor Cross and from today on you all will be my subordinates. Some of you might THINK you and I share the same rank, but understand this, I am considered a Lt. Commander, I am in command of this ship and You will obey me as if i were a captain." He keeps his eyes scanning over the new marines, Most of them Ensigns. "This here, Is a big day for all of us Marines. There is a massive gathering of pirates and criminals on this island and i will not stand for it." 

He adjusts his suit. "So then, everyone. GET READY FOR WAR!"


----------



## Alisdragon (Nov 11, 2012)

*Julianne Murray*

Juilanne snuck in at the end off the line straight back and ready to sulute her new boss Lt. Victor Cross. She was thinking she was two steps ahead of him, she just come from killing some pirates herself. To her it was a good idea to skip the whole screaming part, she was thinking he was going to scream at her anyway for being late as ever. This was the most boring part of the whole Marines all talk and no action. She sort of zooned out and everyone could tell by she was not really looking at Lt. Cross. She was looking at the wall behind him as she examine whatever was on the wall with her cold stare.


----------



## kluang (Nov 11, 2012)

InfIchi said:


> Marine Base- Loguetown
> 
> Marine Lt. Victor Cross stands before a large gathering of Marines. "Listen here, The name is Victor Cross and from today on you all will be my subordinates. Some of you might THINK you and I share the same rank, but understand this, I am considered a Lt. Commander, I am in command of this ship and You will obey me as if i were a captain." He keeps his eyes scanning over the new marines, Most of them Ensigns. "This here, Is a big day for all of us Marines. There is a massive gathering of pirates and criminals on this island and i will not stand for it."
> 
> He adjusts his suit. "So then, everyone. GET READY FOR WAR!"



*Roku.*

"My treasure is yours for the taking... but you'll have to find it first! I left everything I own in One Piece!"

"Haaah."

Roku let out a loud sigh as the crowd cheer and cry at the death of the Pirate King. That statement means one thing. Over time. As much as he wants to be a fleet admiral, doing over time chasing a band of hooligans isnt fun. Its tiresome. He was given an order to attend the execution and now he just witness the new pirate age. He gets up from his seat and left town center. He went to his favorite bar, Gold D.Roger and order two barrel of scotch. Celebrating a man's death isnt his style, so he celebrate other things. The amount of work that will come with the new Pirate Age. And maybe from this chaos he can get promoted quickly.

He arrive at Loguetown's marine HQ, carrying two barrel of scotch, one at each shoulder. he went into the marine main room and sees Victor Cross standing before a number of marine.

"Who the hell are you?" ask Roku. But before anyone can answer we walks in casually and put the barrels next to Victor. "That doesn't matter. Lets celebrate. A toast for the workload to come." shout Roku and opens a barrel and takes a drinks straight from it.  "You go the kitchen and get some mugs."says Roku and the marine hurriedly left the room.

"Now thats taste good." and turns to Victor. "Hey you seen our new guy? He suppose to come today." says Roku and leans close to Victor. "I heard he's a total control freak." whisper Roku and he looks around the room. "Guess he's not here then." He look back at Victor whose face is red with anger at the action of this man. "Whats wrong with your face?" ask Roku and takes another gulp from the barrel. "Then again who the hell..." ask Roku before he looks at Victor's name tag and rank and realize the obvious.

"Crap."


----------



## InfIchi (Nov 12, 2012)

Alisdragon said:


> *Julianne Murray*
> 
> Juilanne snuck in at the end off the line straight back and ready to  sulute her new boss Lt. Victor Cross. She was thinking she was two steps  ahead of him, she just come from killing some pirates herself. To her  it was a good idea to skip the whole screaming part, she was thinking he  was going to scream at her anyway for being late as ever. This was the  most boring part of the whole Marines all talk and no action. She sort  of zooned out and everyone could tell by she was not really looking at  Lt. Cross. She was looking at the wall behind him as she examine  whatever was on the wall with her cold stare.





kluang said:


> *Roku.*
> 
> "My treasure is yours for the taking... but you'll have to find it first! I left everything I own in One Piece!"
> 
> ...



"Alright, First things first." Victor looks over to the mermaid, a young girl named Julianne. "Miss Murray, This is your seventh tardy this week I've heard." He steps forward to her. "You are a good marine, You do good work and I have heard your skill with which you take out pirates. Do not make me regret picking you for my squad Miss. Murray." He then turns to the other man drinking from the barrels. "And as for you Mr. Roku was it?" 

Victor reaches for the massive broad sword on his back. "I am a control Freak." Hair begins to cover Victor's body as his upper canine's grow larger and his fingers grow claws. His body shifts in form until he stands nearly nine feet tall, completely muscular and coated with thick fur. "I am a man who fears no Demon more than Sloth." With a mighty slash he cuts one of the barrels in half using only one hand. 

"Please refrain from excessive drinking while on duty. Report to meeting's on time. Do not allow a single pirate to escape your grasp. Never let the name of the marines be dirtied by slacking off." He slowly shifts back to normal. "That is our code, That is our creed. We are the marine squad Dual Fang, Our job, To bite to death all pirates who come our way."


----------



## Noitora (Nov 12, 2012)

*Wild Brolly ~ The Shipwright Genius










​*
*"My treasure is yours for the taking... but you'll have to find it first! I left everything I own in One Piece!"*

The last words of the Pirate King boomed over the entire span of the island like an earthquake, causing the entire contents to erupt in a mass frenzy of fear, ambition and excitement. Pirates began to charge about Lougetown in their desperate attempt to make flight towards their new dream, One Piece. Some of the more experienced pirates, those who knew of the New World slipped into the darkness to continue their own adventures, It was not time for them to make their appearance just yet. One particular rookie had already made a ruckus by yelling out his dream for the entire crowd to hear, followed by others inspired by his unwavering drive. It was quite a spectacle. One particular shipwright had swiftly made his departure from the mayhem just after the words had been spoken. There was no need for him to make a mess in the chaos in the centre of town; he knew all too well that the ships would be in danger. Not his though, he had made certain precautions to keep his ship as safe as possible. It was not really his greatest creation but for the moment it got him around the waters without much issue. She also had a few tricks up her sleeve in the hidden compartments of her hull. A black strapped boot planted itself down on the dock as a man in pointy black shades gazed up and his mini vessel.
*?Sittin? pretty, Rocky Blue!? *The slender man said with a smirk spread over his lips.

The man was known as Brolly, his old name lost in the ages, he wore a deep set black leather jacket, a red vest underneath with black leather trousers, skin tight naturally, and heeled boots. His most remarkable and favourite thing in the world was his pointy red hair that stretched upwards in his giant pompadour style. The shop he named Rocky Blue was a small ship, of course, he had only limited time to put it together but it had taken him so far through the Blues it was part of his own crew. The head of the ship held an emblem of a blue faced baby whale. A baby of his ideas, after all. One day he planned to put together a true vessel, a grown up version of this but for that he?d need Adam wood and lots of it. Dreams did not come cheap after all.  Something then caught the corner of the shipwrights eye. His ship had some damage, as if someone had been fiddling with it to make it sink should it set sail. With a loud roar Brolly dropped his bags of supplies and moved into his pose of habit.
*?WILD! Someone mess with ya Rocky Blue!? This ain?t gonna fly. I?ll fix ya up good and proper, just hold on.? *With that Brolly launched himself at his ship with tools in hand and began inspecting every inch of the ship. It would not take long for him to fix it home, he was a genius after all. Being so warped in his work he had yet to notice the chaos of the pirates in Lougetown getting dangerously closer to him.

It was only a matter of time until that particular rookie and Brolly met, and only a matter of time before a new adventure, with many new pirates, was born?


----------



## Eternity (Nov 12, 2012)

*Merde*

Sitting cross-legged in the middle of the streets was slowly beginning to seem less like a good idea by the second. When people started running down the street he was sitting at, they only looked at him. But when tougher and tougher pirates came his way, it was only a matter of time until they would begin asking for trouble. Being a monk, Merde didn't really have any reason to stay when that started. 

A small makeshift pirate crew however, noticed the monk getting up. _"Oy, monk!"_ the man at the front barked, getting a haul of laughter from the others, as if what he said was in any way amusing. Which it wasn't..

"Yes, how may I be of your service?" Merde replied, clamping his hands together and bowing down. The pirates laughed at this pointing at him and saying how stupid it was. Merde didn't seem to care though, and waited patiently on an answer. When the pirate's bullying failed to annoy him, their expressions changed, and suddenly they where all fired up and angry. The leader raised his hand, silencing the others, to which he smirked proudly at. _"Now listen up, and listen good. I am the captain of the Super Doom World Pirates, and we are going to kick your ass up really good!" _With a hand movement, he signaled his crew to surround Merde, but when the failed to do so, he said _"Surround him!"_

_"Now what are you going to do?"_ the captain said, grinning sheepishly.


----------



## Les Mis?rables (Nov 12, 2012)

*A S H A*
Loguetown​
It was a beautiful speech by the great Fleet Admiral Fonze Steel, about how it all had come to an end. But it didn't really end, no, it had just begun, the great age of piracy. When the legend who stood on his knees got his last words, he made sure to have an impact, those words would never ever be forgot.

"My treasure is yours for the taking... but you'll have to find it first! I left everything I own in One Piece!"

Asha had arrived early that day, before the sun rose and the crowd formed she had gotten the perfect spot. Whilst what the Pirate King had spoke were powerful, she had no interest in going after this treasure, no interest of becoming a pirate. Nor a Marine for that matter, all she needed was a boat and a crew which could take her places she couldn't get on her own. The crowd was getting way out of hand now, pushing, screaming, revealing that they're pirates. What was the point of that, did they really have to tell the marines that? It was just going to create chaos, not that it is was unexpected.

"Oh, for fucks sake..." she replied to the hand who had a firm grip on her bottocks. She turned around to see a disguisting obese man with a smile like he just had an ejaculation. With a quick small move, she knocked him out and his teeth in with the hilt of her sword. Apparently she wasn't the only one who had gotten into confrontations, the Marines started to arrest people, and some moronic pirates fought back. What were they thinking getting into a fight with the people escorting the Pirate King, no brains. "Give it up already girl, put down the sword!" a voice squeaked from behind.

She hadn't even taken it out of its scabbard, she was merely holding it still. "I'm not... part of this madness. I'm no pirate, just a poor merchant, soldier."

"Lies!" the marine yelled swinging his sword towards her.​


----------



## Alisdragon (Nov 12, 2012)

*Julianne Murray*

"I will not dissapoint you, sir."

To her there was no reason to be late and why explain it to Lt. Cross. Deceiving people was part of her powers. Being in disguise than a normal marine uniform. She looked over to a guy who was drinking his butt of name was Roku. If he had any sexual ideas about her, he be down with the rest of the pirates. Stuff was getting intersting by the moment, she watch as Lt.Cross turned into a beast and watched as he slashed one of the barrels that Roku was drinking from. She heard what Cross said and she understood that part as well. She could not help herself as she was not a fan of drinking as she waste the rest of the beer as she made it drain from the other barrel


----------



## Gomu (Nov 12, 2012)

*Gomu w/ Merde & the Super Doom Pirates*

"That was a good show, I feel so good after hearing that speech, so pumped... good thing I took that pirate teams boat here, who were they the Scooper.... Dogs... Whale Pirates?"

He'd stow away on their ship while they weren't looking, they had decided to go and see the last performance of the "Pirate King" with much anticipation towards his death. It would be a once and a life time spectacle, though it was unknown why he was erected towards the Logue Town Gallows and not just imprisoned and executed at the base with Marineford... Sentou didn't think about it too much either, was it supposed to be some symbolization or whatever? Meh...

He ate his candy slowly as he began to move across the rooftops with a clearly happy pace. His eyes were closed as he hummed happily through it all, his mouth full of bubblegum as he'd done so, with a hazardous cheerful glee. What was he thinking? He wasn't really thinking, he just did what he felt like. But with this new meeting of words, Sentou had once again made that same vow as he'd done before to his "father". But now he had another problem...

Each step met the last in the gleeful stepping patterns, and with each leap he'd become closer to the end. He wouldn't have his eyes open nor try to look around as his ability to use instinctive reflexes and reactions through his hellbent training had made him skilled enough to leap across buildings with his eyes *CLOSED*. Except, this would come to an end with his final step the path ending with him being held in the sky for only a moment until starting to fall back towards what *THUD* came as he screamed through the air. He would lay across the ground for a moment his head face down towards the ground.

What a random moment...


----------



## kluang (Nov 12, 2012)

*Roku*

"Ahhh.. Why you waste that drink?" ask Roku. He looks at the half cut barrell and  drink  that is spilling on the floor. "Because excessive drinking can make even the most respectable marine acts like an idiot." answers Victor.

Roku ponders at Victors answer and then he looks at Victor. "So what's that have to do with wasting that drink?"

Victor looks at this man. Either he's a fool or brave. Or both. Then a marine enters the room with a stack of paper. "Lieutenant."

"Yes!!!" answer Roku and Victor. "I mean Lt. Victor, sir. The man whose in charge of this place now." says the marine and he handed the paper to Victor. He reads the paper and his face turn red. "Thirty percents of this Hq expenditures goes into liquor?" exclaim Victor. "Actually sir, that's Lt. Roku drinking expenses." says the marine.  Victor looks at Roku who is scooping the remaining drinks on the barrel with his hat.

"We going to have a little chat about your drinking after this."

"Looking forward to it sir." sighs Roku. Now the management have been change, seems he can run around as he please anymore. He looks at Julianne and he quickly fixes his hair. "Well hello there..."


----------



## Eternity (Nov 12, 2012)

*Merde*

The first attack came from a thin pirate with a thin scimitar. His bony arms almost swinging in slow motion for Merde. These people where weaklings. It was easy enough to see that. Their posture, how they hold their weapon of choice and the way they move to engage in combat. What happened next only took seconds.  

*THUD!*

One pirate down, clutching his bloody nose.

*WHACK!*

Second one down, screaming from the pain of having a wooden staff striking him over the ear.

*WHACK! WHACK!*

Third and fourth pirate down,  passed out from getting the air of their lungs knocked out.

*THUD!*

Fifth pirate on the ground, only the captain left. Spinning his staff around a few times, the staff goes back to his side, and eyes focused on the pirate captain, now wetting himself and shaking. 

"I have no quarrels with any of you. Please reconsider what you are doing. I am not trying to tell you what to do with your life, but I can tell you right now, you do not have what it takes to survive more then days out there."

The pirate captain nodded, not even bothering to say anything back to the young monk. The presence he held, and the weight of his words was to this pirate absolute.


----------



## Les Mis?rables (Nov 12, 2012)

*A S H A*
Loguetown​
The sword strike from the marine soldier was easily dodged by stepping to the right, this wasn't even worth unsheating her own sword for. As the man flew by sword first, Asha kicked his legs making him fall on his face. "You're weak, pathetic, now get up! I refuse to crush in the face of a man lying down." Asha teased the marine even though he hadn't been down longer than a second. He slowly stood up, leaning himself on his sword, he really was weak, damaging himself like that just by falling. Asha slowly walked towards him smiling, ready to teach him a lesson. But the chaos in the plaza was still in place and a bullet went right by Asha's eyes possibly saving the weak man's life.

Looking to the left she could spot a pirate with a rifle, and as she looked at his face, he was not very confident. No doubt now, all the strong ones had left the area, they weren't dumb enough to hang around after the execution. Maybe she shouldn't stick around any longer, more marines would be showing up soon, and by that time there would be no escape at all. Asha dashed between the fighting, towards the man with the rifle and jumped on top on his face making sure she pushed it in hard. The roof would be the best route now, heading towards the dock, steal a boat. She hadn't gotten a crew yet, was it safe to leave without one? She wasn't sure, if she was lucky she could jump aboard a boat which just set sail. Anyways, the dock was the direction. From the poor bastards face, she jumped to the nearest rooftop and there were no marines there. Looking behind herself, most of the other houses were guarded by them. She was damn lucky today. ​


----------



## Gomu (Nov 12, 2012)

*Sentou w/ Merde and Doom Captain*

His head and body laid eerily still, but gave the chance for the Monk to strike through misdirection after the pirates had looked back towards him. His body would raise once more, to see the battle was over, even though he didn't know that it had even began once the crashing of his skull against another went forward. Rubbing his forehead he'd closed his eyes. 

*"Man, that was a drop... and... OH! Look It's Doomy! Doomy Doomy Doomy!"*

He'd patted his shoulder as he watched him groveling towards the "Monk", and with a blink he'd smile once more. It was interesting what he wore, something like a robe or some kind of towel. Sentou started to laugh a she pointed towards him.

*"I've never seen someone dressed like that before, what the hell are you supposed to be, a guy with a stick?!"*

It was an honest question even if it was rough sounding as Sentou genuinely did want to know. His eyes came back towards the "Doom" Captain. He started to eat a piece of candy, as he'd chomped it against his teeth. His hand clenched forward and threw in some more candy for he himself to eat. It was a light-hearted event at most.

"Do you know this guy, is he a friend of yours or whatever?"


----------



## Bluebeard (Nov 12, 2012)

DVB said:


> *Diego Vendrix*
> 
> Diego was panting and sweating but he was happy. He had made it in time. Diego had all he needed in a duffelbag. He could not believe it was happening. The King of the Pirates, the man who obtained the One Piece, Monkey D. Luffy, was about to be executed.
> 
> ...



*Veran D. Clemson*​
In his excitement, Veran had failed to notice that there was someone else on the roof with him. Another boy stood across from him on the roof, he too had just got done screaming his goal. So maybe, Veran wasn't crazy for doing that? Other people did it too, apparently. The boy had black hair and was wearing some kind of fancy-looking dress. Veran raised an eyebrow, but he didn't judge the fellow. There were all kinds of strange people over the world that he hadn't met, so maybe on his home island that was considered acceptable. The boy took a step closer and Veran didn't back up. Whoever he was, the boy couldn't be a marine especially since he wanted to become a pirate himself. "Looks like us being here was no accident? May I join your crew?" He asked very politely.

Veran smirked when he asked the question... This guy was serious about being a pirate! He would be a good addition to the crew that he'd build. However, he didn't really see any kind of powers or abilities that he could have. He looked a little strong and fast, but that was it. Could he be a musician or a doctor? Veran shrugged his shoulders, it didn't really matter. "Funny, I was going to ask you the same thing! I'm Veran D. Clemson, Captain of the Redcap Pirates!" Veran told the other boy, he then tapped on his hat and said, "The origin of the name is pretty obvious, isn't it?"  Veran then offered his hand to the other boy who shook his hand with a tight grip. While he didn't show it, Veran was impressed by the firm handshake. Like his old captain use to say, you could tell a lot about another person by their handshake.

"Well, before you join the crew... Actually what is your name, anyway?"


----------



## Furious George (Nov 12, 2012)

*Death of the Last Man, Loguetown*

Had this been just any other day in Loguetown he would have got more than a few looks. 












"Under the mountain dark and tall..
The king has come into his hall..."

Things as they were though, the people of Loguetown didn't pay too much heed to the burly lumberjack, though a grown man would have to reach up on tippy toes just to touch his beard. 

"His foe is dead.. 
The worm of dread.."

Huge axe slung over shoulder and a North Blue folk song on his lips he strode into the closest bar he could find, pulling the door open and ducking his head to poke it inside. It was all but deserted, though the lumberjack couldn't guess why.

"Ho there, friend!"
"LOOK WHAT YOUV'E DONE TO MY DOOR!" The bartender cried.

The lumberjack looked down to see the bar door still in his grasp, broken hinges and all. "Ah, my apologies!" He laughed a full rolling laugh and scratched the back of his head... and proceeded to jam the broken door into its place on the doorway, crumbling pieces of the bar's wall in the process. In the end, the door was hanging half-broken in the doorway and unable to swing. 

"There! I daresay it looks better this way!"
"Like hell it does, you just made a bigger mess!" 
"Hmmm, AH! If I do this instead..." He tore off a small piece of the roof and placed it next to the door and-
"JUST STOP TRYING TO HELP!" The bartender cried with buggy eyes. "WHAT IS IT YOU WANT ANYWAY!?!"
"Ah yes, a man who gets right to the point is a man to be valued! I am come from faraway lands to seek out the this Monkey D. Luffy... the one they call the Pirate King! I was told he would be on this island. I would speak with him at once!" 

The bartender gave this beastly man an appraising look. "Don't you know? That monster is going to be executed in about 2 minutes!"
"Executed?" For the first time since he entered the town, the lumberjack was not smiling.
"Yes, executed! And I say good riddance to bad rubbish! Do you know that devil once-- hey, where are you going!?! You won't make it in time!" 

But the lumberjack was off, halfway down the town square before the bartender's second sentence began. He flung groups of tiny men away on both sides in his mad dash to the execution platform. He was like a tempest on two legs, a mad bull at the height of its rage. How could the people of the last island neglect to mention that Luffy was going to Loguetown *to be killed*? They probably figured the lumberjack already knew, like everyone else in the known world. They underestimated just how "far away" this lumberjack's faraway lands were. He ran through another crowd without regard.

Finally the lumberjack burst into the town center, where so many people were gathered so air tight that even he would have a hard time making his way through. He beheld the Pirate King brought to his knees still a fair distance off.

"HALT! I DEMAND THE EXECUTION BE POSTPONED!"

His words, like thunder, yet went unheard with all the commotion. 

"HALT, I SAY!!" The Lumberjack proceeded to slowly push aside the crowds. "DO NOT DO THIS!!"

Feelt Admiral Fonze was just finishing up his speech. 

A lad seemed to fly into a building above, but the lumberjack screamed on.

"I AM THE MAN-KING, ROY MULMAN! LORD OF PINE TREE-KINGDOM! I DEMAND IN THE NAME OF MY KINGDOM THAT YOU POSTPONE THIS EXECUTION!"


Even if people were paying attention they wouldn't have believed him.

He was now as close to the platform as he would ever get...

"HE MUST TELL ME WHAT IT MEANS TO BE A TRUE *MAN*!!

...  just close enough to see that world-defying smile.  

*"My treasure is yours for the taking... but you'll have to find it first! I left everything I own in One Piece!"*

And then his head went rolling off of the platform.

Loguetown erupted in joy, tears, violence and dreams... but all Roy could do was sit down right where he was and drop his heavy head. 

"Alas! For the death of a MAN among men! Now who shall answer these questions that fester on my heart? You speak of treasure, King of Pirates, but what is that to the unrest of my soul?" 

Roy took a punch from a wily pirate without even bulging. He sent a right hook into the man's jaw, sending him flying through a building clear across the square. 

He sighed deeply and said no more.


----------



## DVB (Nov 12, 2012)

*Diego Vendrix*

"Funny, I was going to ask you the same thing! I'm Veran D. Clemson, Captain of the Redcap Pirates!" Veran told Diego before he then tapped on his hat and said, "The origin of the name is pretty obvious, isn't it?" Veran then offered his hand to the other boy who shook his hand with a tight grip. Diego smiled some more at the grip.

"Well, before you join the crew... Actually what is your name, anyway?" 

"My name is Diego Vendrix. D, huh? Just like Monkey D. Luffy, huh? First the Straw Hat and now the Red Cap... very fitting. I saw you make your way here with your Devil Fruit so I followed. I ate the Bomb Bomb Fruit. I am a Bomb man," Diego explained to Veran before facing away and snapping his fingers his fingers away from Veran and releasing an explosion. 

"I'm also a good cook," Diego said with a smile before surveying the area below. "Looks the Marines are here... hey Captain, I think I spot some potential crewmembers," Diego said as he bent down and pointed to the closest folks he spotted, Asha and Morde.

"Time to increase the size of our nakama, right?" Diego said while he nodded before taking our Hope and loading it with his breath. "So Captain, what Devil Fruit you ate?" Diego asked him while waiting for the signal to go.


----------



## Alisdragon (Nov 12, 2012)

*Julianne Murray*

"It is nice to meet you Lt. Roku, I heard some things about you. Maybe good or maybe bad."

Julianne noticed he fixed his hair, he had to do better than that to inpress her. To her first inpressions could also be deceiving on how they act not in battle, she would see how Roku act in battle and see if he had a bite than just all talk. She was not flirting with him as she was just trying to make an effect of just being nice to a team mate. She thought about how this situation would go anyway. She walked to a railing and let the salty air blow her bangs away from her fore head why are we just standing around, she just sat on the railing as she watch order she be getting from Cross or Roku.


----------



## Bluebeard (Nov 12, 2012)

DVB said:


> *Diego Vendrix*
> 
> "Funny, I was going to ask you the same thing! I'm Veran D. Clemson, Captain of the Redcap Pirates!" Veran told Diego before he then tapped on his hat and said, "The origin of the name is pretty obvious, isn't it?" Veran then offered his hand to the other boy who shook his hand with a tight grip. Diego smiled some more at the grip.
> 
> ...



*Veran​*
"Diego, eh?" He said as the boy told him his name. "You're an interesting man! Looks like I made a good choice for my first crewmate..." 

Before Veran could ask him about his abilities and talents, the man activated his devil fruit power. Veran's eyes widened as Diego created a small-scale explosion on the roof behind him. It was an impressive power and it looked it'd be very hard to fight against in a battle. He'd probably need firepower like that too with all of the marines in the area. "So you're an explosive man and a cook? Neat..." He muttered and patted his stomach. He hadn't noticed it, but it had been grumbling the entire time. "When we finally get out of here, I'm going to need you to fry some fish for me!" Veran told Diego with a grin. 

"And as for my Devil Fruit..." The wind around the two of them started to pick up and Red swiped with his hand. The result was a blast of wind being launched at the explosion that Diego had already created. Now it was a full-scale fire, slowly burning down the building next to him. Now obviously, this wasn't exactly Veran's intentions so he rubbed the sweat off his forehead and says, "Long story short, I ate the Kaze Kaze fruit and I think it's best that we get out of here."  He told Diego as people and marines started to gather around the fire. Buckets of water were being tossed rapidly into the flames but to no avail. The fire only seemed to strengthen and the people ran to get more water. Hopefully, they could put a stop to it before it spread throughout the entire city. 

"Look up there!" A man shouted, pointing towards Diego and Veran who were simply standing there on the rooftop. However, two strange men on a rooftop near a fire looked very suspicious. 

"Let's go!" Verans shouted to Diego and with a burst of wind, the two pirates were off to another rooftop, being pushed by the wind away from the fire. 

"They're running!" The man shouted, "Someone go after them!" Quicker then he could yell, a squad of marines was on the two pirates tail. 

"Stop!" One of the marines yelled, firing off a shot from his rifle. Veran only increased the wind pushing the two so that they moved faster. Diego realized that they were heading straight towards the rooftop that one of the people Diego pointed out stood on. She was a beautiful, young girl with a sword strapped to her back. Hopefully, this meant she could fight. Near her in the alley below the rooftop, Sentou and MAD were fighting off another crew of pirates, the Doom Pirates. These pirates were a group of One Piece hopefuls who had picked the wrong day to enter a confrontation. 

"Perfect!" Veran grinned, quickly thinking of a plan. "I hope these people can fight because I'm bringing the fight straight to them!" Veran and Diego leaped on to the roof with an extra push from the wind and behind them the group of marines followed. They all slammed into the girl and went flying off the sides of the building into the alley below.


----------



## DVB (Nov 12, 2012)

*Diego Vendrix*

"Diego, eh?" Veran responded.  "You're an interesting man! Looks like I made a good choice for my first crewmate..." 

"So you're an explosive man and a cook? Neat..." He muttered and patted his stomach. He hadn't noticed it, but it had been grumbling the entire time. "When we finally get out of here, I'm going to need you to fry some fish for me!" Veran told Diego with a grin. Diego nodded before he saw Veran's fruit.

"And as for my Devil Fruit..." The wind around the two of them started to pick up and Red swiped with his hand. The result was a blast of wind being launched at the explosion that Diego had already created. Now it was a full-scale fire, slowly burning down the building next to him. Now obviously, this wasn't exactly Veran's intentions so he rubbed the sweat off his forehead and says, "Long story short, I ate the Kaze Kaze fruit and I think it's best that we get out of here." He told Diego as people and marines started to gather around the fire. "Well, this means looks like we work well together," Diego said as he sweatdropped also though also chuckling. 

"Look up there!" A man shouted, pointing towards Diego and Veran who were simply standing there on the rooftop. 

"Let's go!" Verans shouted to Diego and with a burst of wind, the two pirates were off to another rooftop, being pushed by the wind away from the fire. "Woohoo!!" Diego stated. 

"They're running!" The man shouted, "Someone go after them!" Quicker then he could yell, a squad of marines was on the two pirates tail. 

"Stop!" One of the marines yelled, firing off a shot from his rifle. Veran only increased the wind pushing the two so that they moved faster. Diego realized that they were heading straight towards the rooftop that one of the people Diego pointed out stood on. She was a beautiful, young girl with a sword strapped to her back. Hopefully, this meant she could fight. Diego couldn't help but blush when seeing the swordsgirl. 

"Perfect!" Veran grinned, quickly thinking of a plan. "I hope these people can fight because I'm bringing the fight straight to them!" Veran and Diego leaped on to the roof with an extra push from the wind and behind them the group of marines followed. They all slammed into the girl and went flying off the sides of the building into the alley below. 

"You all right?" Diego asked Asha as he helped her up before seeing some of the Marines. His faces was a slight red. "Shock Fist!" Diego said as he ran and punched a marine in the gut before letting out an explosion. 

"Clear a path, Marines!!" Diego shouted before he took out Hope which was loaded. "Ghost Bombs!" Diego said as he fired six invisible exploding air bullets in a line to send some of the marines heading out. "Hey Captain, we need to make a path to escape. Maybe we can steal a Marine ship," Diego told Veran as he gave a nearby enemy a Burst Kick.


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (Nov 12, 2012)

*Postponed Silence*

A woman sat on a ship in the Loguetown harbor, cross-legged. She was not meditating, she was merely waiting. She was away from the bustle of the execution, in the silence which she enjoyed. Her katana, still sheathed lay across her legs. Still, he deserved some words from her. The cheers, the screams, the yells. She could hear them all from her position, there were many people there to see the execution of the pirate king.

''Bujini yasunde kudasai.'' The young Engisn said, as she heard a large roar from them. She assumed this meant he had finally been executed. While an enemy to the marines, he had been a strong influence upon the world on whole. This was something she could not deny.  Kashima still did not understand many of the things in this new world of hers, but even in her land infamous people could leave both good and bad lasting impressions.

She heard something, someone calling for her? No, it was a man commanding a bunch of marines. She only heard splices of what he said, her leader? A war? More words she heard but could only understand as a speech, she despised speeches. She wouldn't say 20 words when one would do that job, and neither would she say 10 when a nod of the heard would be sufficient. She stood up from her cross legged position, kicking her katana into her hand after lifting it with her foot. 

Kashima gave a nod of her head after the Lieutenant commander finished his short speech.


----------



## InfIchi (Nov 13, 2012)

Some sort of zombie said:


> *Postponed Silence*
> 
> A woman sat on a ship in the Loguetown harbor, cross-legged. She was not meditating, she was merely waiting. She was away from the bustle of the execution, in the silence which she enjoyed. Her katana, still sheathed lay across her legs. Still, he deserved some words from her. The cheers, the screams, the yells. She could hear them all from her position, there were many people there to see the execution of the pirate king.
> 
> ...





"That will be enough waiting around." Victor took a step toward the balcony of the marine base. "Everyone, Your orders are as stands." He stepped onto the railing of the fourth floor. "Let not ONE pirate escape this island." With that, Victor leaps into the air, giving credit to his strength being able to move with a sword weighing nearly 300 lbs. 

BOOOM! With a massive thud, Victor lands on the brick road sending cracks through it. "GET A MOVE ON!" He shouts, many of the marines inside begin to scramble around, terrified of what will happen should they disobey their new commander. 

"Soru." In a flash Victor was gone from the sights of his men and instead was dashing through the city streets. "I won't allow a single pirate to leave here today." His thoughts echoed on his mind.


----------



## Noitora (Nov 13, 2012)

*Seifer Demetri ~ Marine Swordsman

Lougetown​*









​
During the introductions of the marines the dark skinned swordsman had silently been leaning on the wall slightly in the background nearby the group. This new officer seemed to have the sort of drive that could inspire even him. It was impressive. A marine who strove for justice and to crush the injustice of the pirates always held a place high up in his books. Once the man known as Victor leapt into action and sped off down the streets with his ability, Soru, Seifer also decided to make his move. He had no quarrels in following this man in their hunt for pirates, if anything he had been hoping for this kind of marine to take charge. With a graceful and light footed stride Seifer passed his comrades in arms, his eyes hidden by his white visor. 
*?We heard him??* He said calmly before placing a hand on the hilt of his blade at his hip followed by him shooting off over the balcony and landing in a much more graceful fashion than his commander. He was after much shorter and slimmer, with a fighting style based on speed and precision over power. 

Victor had sped off quite a distance in his crusade to stop any single pirate leaving the island alive. It was an impossible challenge to say the least, but there were a good load of marines that would do anything they could to stop as many pirates as possible. During his quick sprint the sound of a pistol cocking caught the corner of his ear. In a swift motion he turned his body towards the sound. Around the corner a horde of newly formed men who called themselves pirates stood with some aiming guns towards him while others were pounding on marines. A small group of bloody sailors sat hunched in the middle of the group after a meaningless beating.
?Hey, hey, HEY! Another one, shoot the bugger!? One of the thugs roared. Bullets exploded from the barrels of the guns and hit Seifer all over. Though the effect they would have liked did not come through. The small metal bullets dropped to the floor after hitting the body of the marine swordsman. There was a moment of silence as everyone tried to contemplate what just occurred. 
*?Sorry?? *Seifer said coolly as he drew his sword an inch from its sheath*. ?? Regular bullets? don?t work on me??* Before the pirates could take another shot Seifer whispered a small command.* ?Shining Sword??* And in that instant he vanished from perception only to reappear behind the thugs with his sword returning to its sheath. Silence persisted after the strike until splatters of blood flew from the pirates bodies and they collapsed into heaps on the ground. Those who had escaped the attack quickly ran down alleys? and escaped any further punishment. 

After the marines had been helped back to their feet and checked for serious harm Seifer ordered them to join his hunt. As they ran through the streets of Lougetown hunting down pirates wherever they could the Lt. Junior Grade could not help but wonder. 
_?A Pirate swordsman? is there a challenge? in this town today??_


----------



## Noitora (Nov 13, 2012)

*Brolly ~ The Genius Shipwright​*
The chaos in the town was only escalating. It was only a matter of time before the pirates began crowding into the docks in their attempt to grab boats and head out to sea in a frenzy. Brolly on the other hand was still adjusting everything on his ship. He knew it would be much wiser to just set sail and go yet her desire for perfection and curiosity in how Lougetown as well as the world itself would turn out caused him to stay. The main reason he had not yet set sail was the fact he knew full well he’d struggle to survive the Blues, let alone Grand Line by himself.
As he was on the deck he heard yelling from the dock below. He peered over the side to see who could possibly be making so much noise and there stood a small group of men with matching clothes and an arsenal of weapons to boot. Brolly curved up a brow in question.

“Yooo. This your ship?” The leader of the group yelled out while he pointed his blade towards the rocker. Brolly jumped up onto the side and slipped his hands into his pockets.
*“Damn right, Rocky Blue. Who’re you?” *He asked in a surprisingly calm way. The sword wielding man threw his head back in laughter and shook it soon after. 
“Don’t know us? Don’t know me!? That’s crazy soon. I’m Mongloa, Captain of the East Blue Pirates the Soaring Bacons’. I like the look of ya ship there, how about ya join me and we take the ship together.” Brolly scratched his chin. These guys were not the guys he was waiting for, but to be fair he did not know who he was waiting for. Simply, if the world was going to change he would need to change with it. Sailing alone from here on would be suicidal. 
“But.” Mongloa continued. “Even if ya say no we’ll take the ship anyway, beahahaha!” That small phrase was enough to set Brolly’s mind. 
*“Ya think so, do ya?” *Brolly said with a grin stretching over his lips. 
“I do, take the ship!” As the pirates moved to attack the shipwright very swiftly ripped his right hand from his pocket, now covered in a leather glove and held it out towards them with an open palm.  
*“Multi-Task-Wild-Gaunlet of Wildness!” *He yelled before calling out his attack. *“MTWGoW Level 2!”* The entire gauntlet doubled in size and a second later from a small circle in the centre of his palm a hurricane of compressed air exploded forth and collided right with the marine force, sending them flying off into the distance and back into the town. 
“*WILD! Don’t mess with Brolly or Rocky Blue, hell yeah.”* He said to himself with a smirk. He was not just a shipwright, after all. He was a genius.


----------



## InfIchi (Nov 13, 2012)

*Lt. Victor Cross-
*











"MONSTER!!! HE'S A BEAST!!! A DEMON!!!" A pirate begins crawling out of a blackened alley way. "No... No! Let go of me! LET ME GOOOOOO!!!" The pirate is pulled into the darkness, two glowing eyes looking back at the civilians. "There is no need to worry." The low growl was almost demonic in nature, proving the young pirates point. "I will handle them." 

Rushing up the sides of the alleyway, Victor throws a sack full of pirates onto a rooftop. "These bastards... Getting blood on my uniform." Victor wipes his beastly hand off on his shirt. "That makes seventeen pirates so far." He removes a gun from his waist and fires a flare into the air. "Someone will be picking you up shortly. Escape or attempt to escape and i'll find you and bite you to death." 

Blood drips from Victor's massive fangs. "I can smell blood in the distance." Victor looked off over the rooftops to see two pirates running around. A beastly low growl flows from his throat. "That does it.... Soru!" With a mighty push, the roof cracks just a little. 

BOOOM!!!!

Landing in front of Diego and Veran was none other than Victor himself. Standing before them in his massive 9 foot tall hybrid form. His tail gently shifting back and fourth, two massive gangs jutting from his upper jaw and sharp claws protruding from his hands. "Stealing a marine ship is a major crime." He states. "As is evading arrest, harming an officer, harming a civilian and piracy." 

Victor reaches up and grabs the hilt of his blade. "Please come with me, And I won't be forced to kill you."


----------



## Les Mis?rables (Nov 13, 2012)

​
Not long, not even a minute of running on top of the houses, she was down on the ground again. She didn't reach it the way she hoped for, out of nowhere two guys charged into her knocking her down. One of them reached out his hand to help her up, it was a kind notion except for the fact they were the ones who did this. Never the less, she accepted the help and got pulled up. "You all right?" the least handsome of them asked her, both of them were younger, one of them with captivating red eyes. She didn't get to answer before the questioner ran off screaming.

Right behind the man with the red cap she could spot a monk, not something she imagined would be around here. Next to him was a boy eating candies, in the middle of a battle... this gathered group of individuals were strange so to say. The man creating all these explosions and running wild was sort of an annoyance, but that didn't matter right now, she needed a goddamn ship. She turned to the youngest of them, "Is this your... crew? You're pirates ri-" she couldn't even finish the sentence before the boy returned from his fight. "Hey Captain, we need to make a path to escape. Maybe we can steal a Marine ship" he suggested and sort of answered her question. They got no ship, but they got people, that counts for something.

He was right though, a bigger group of marines catched up to them, but did it matter? Not when a nine feet cat soars through the air and blocks their path. She had seen one devil fruit user before, but this was getting out of hand, she knew now that she had some low expections when she decided to see the Pirate King. Asha unsheated her sword fully, holding it in one hand pointing it towards the Captain but with her eyes locked on the tiger. "Get me a place on that ship of yours, or rather the ship that will be yours when you take it, and I'll take out this filthy animal." Asha smirked, but something else caught her eyes behind the enemy with the incoming marines, a stern looking swordsman. She didn't know why, but this guy felt stronger then the others. "Small change, you take the cat, I'll deal with this batch of marines."

​


----------



## Alisdragon (Nov 13, 2012)

*Julianne Murray*

Julianne jump from the railing and into the water as she swim to the port of pirate ships. Her feet turn into a fin as she left her shoes behind she would not be needed them for now. As she was underwater she noticed a ship that was not sinking anymore and that was Rocky Blue. She muplicated the water to give her more speed and to jump onto the Ship that was called Rocky Blue. Her fins was gone but still had her sharp scals pointing out from her upper arms. She was prepared for any creature that was a pirate, she open her mouth as she sung a song of illusion. To her this was a little to happy, but to her the guy could die happy.

While she was singing she muplicated the water into a tidal wave to damage Rocky Blue. She continue to sing her song. It did not matter if she went down with the ship she would survive anyway. She was wondering if this guy could escape her illusion of the song and she wanted to see how far her own powers would go as well. She had another trick up her sleeve as well, if she got up close to him maybe she could wound him and force as much blood out of him to collasped on the deck and she could use blood as a weapon as it was a form or made up of compounds of water or a liquid. At least she had a plan in her head to fight this guy on the Rocky Blue.


----------



## DVB (Nov 13, 2012)

*Diego Vendrix*

"Welcome to the Redcap Pirates. I am Diego Vendrix, and what's your name?" Diego asked Asha before seeing Lt. Victor Cross land in front of them. Before Diego could proceed to attack

Asha unsheated her sword fully, holding it in one hand pointing it towards the Captain but with her eyes locked on the tiger. "Get me a place on that ship of yours, or rather the ship that will be yours when you take it, and I'll take out this filthy animal." Asha smirked, but something else caught her eyes behind the enemy with the incoming marines, a stern looking swordsman. She didn't know why, but this guy felt stronger then the others. "Small change, you take the cat, I'll deal with this batch of marines," she said. Diego nodded to her before smiling and facing the tiger man.

"Sorry, no can do," Diego said before he aimed Hope at Victor. "Ghost Bomb!" Diego said as he fired an invisible air bomb at Victor. Diego got ready to move as he reloaded Hope by filling the cartridge with his bomb breath.


----------



## kluang (Nov 13, 2012)

*Roku*

Roku sat on top of a pile of box at the pier, whacking every pirate that comes in his way. He yawns and jumps down from the box. He already taken down several pirates. He walks casually around the pier until he spotted Rocky Blue. "Nice ship." muttered Roku and he started running towards the ship. "Geppo." and Roku began jumping on the air itself and before long, he's standing on top on Rocky Blue's crow's nest. He unsheated his  baton and playfully spin it around his hand. He jumps down and lands behind Brolly.

"Mr. Shipwright, I give you two choice. A. you surrender. B. I make you surrender. And before you ask there is no C."


----------



## Eternity (Nov 13, 2012)

*Merde*

The young monk had been quiet through the chaotic exchange of words, exept to tell the first guy that he was a monk and not a friend of the red cap captain, but when a zoan using marine appeared a few meters down the street, Merde could no longer keep on the down-low. "Excuse me sir, but I can assure you that I am not with either of these gentlemen, and I am certainly no pirate." This didn't even register with the marines, and soon enough, a couple of bulky marines with cutlasses lunged at him. 

"I do not wish to hurt any of you, I am not a pirate." Merde insisted to no avail. One sidestep and a duck later, Merde spins his staff forward. "Adam's Reprimand!"
Two knocks later, the two marines are crouched down. Then with another two knocks, the two skid across the ground, in pain but otherwise unharmed.

"What have I gotten myself into.."


----------



## Eternity (Nov 13, 2012)

*Anna Yemen*

She had listened to the Lt. from the crows nest of the marine ship, and as soon as he soru'd off, Anna followed suit. "Maaan, I want to learn that too." she sulked as she ran, trying in vain to see where he ran. A dark-skinned pirate, towering 7'4" above the ground, stood in her path as she turned into a narrow alleyway. She saw the Lt. soru from the top of the rooftop to the left, appearing far behind the pirate in her way. Behind him again, several pirates ready themselves to attack. "Uhm, could you please move away, I need to help my superior with the pirate problem."

The enormous man chuckled menacingly, raising his huge axe above his head. _"Fuck off kiddo, you should have stayed at home."_ his raspy voice rung, soon followed by the swooshing sound of his axe.

*"Apex Straigth."* Anna said, shooting the big pirate in the shoulder, making him drop his axe. Suddenly, she appears in front of the man, her gun resting on his forehead. Her look giving him the chills. "Seriously though, get away from the road, you might risk getting hurt."

Other ensign come up behind her, securing the pirate. Anna then run to the Victor, a little out of breath. A little loud, she announces her presence. "Lt. Victor, sir! Anna Yemen, ready to kick some pirate ass!" she yells, with a big grin plastered on her face.


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (Nov 13, 2012)

Kashima watched as the action unfolded before her, already they were attacking. So soon after the execution, so ruthless. She turned her sword, still in its hilt. Walking down the path amidst the screams of battle and such, she walked off the ship. Finally, she made it down, walking past a pirate...

Nothing happened to the pirate.

Nothing at all happened, nor to the pirate after that one that she walked past, or the one after that one.

They were all engaged in battle already, there was no need for her to interfere, they were all simply people with a different opinion from the marines. They were not dishonorable, they only needed justice to be served upon them. She would not do it, not to these people. To kill an ant colony, killing the soldiers would be like trying to go against the tide of a wave while you were in nothing but a small boat with a paddle. She had to kill the queen, but of this colony, there were several. Rather then take them here, she would rather wait until they weren't all concentrated in one place.

Charisma, it was something that one could attain through lies and makeup, but the captains of these pirates held both that kind of charisma and the charisma that one could only be born with. She'd have no problem finding a person like that within the tides of ants before her. So, she ignored the ants, weaving through the bites directed at her until they go distracted by something else to fight within the masses, and simply strode on ahead, looking for the queens so she could identify them later.


----------



## Gomu (Nov 13, 2012)

*Sentou w/ Merde and Doom Pirates*

*"FREEZE YOU ARE ALL UNDER ARREST!"* The screaming in his ears colliding with them as if a projectile. It annoyed him to no end to hear people scream in his ear, and what's more he was trying to enjoy his candy. Stopping his hands from moving in the bag, collectively a number of marines had began to surround both him and the Doom Captain. His lips still maneuvered with the candy in his mouth. Crunching and chewing slowly now.

"You.... who are you?" 

Asked one of the marines with serious looks on their face, after all they pointed the guns towards Sentou and the Doom Pirates and had no such abandon to take prisoners if it meant less paper work. One slip-up could end the lives of the entire crew. The Doom Captain had arisen and screamed. 

"We aren't a crew of pirates, we're just random sailors that got caught up in the chaos of the island, please don't s-"

"We're pirates."

Sentou didn't even flinch when he said those words, taking his eyes straight towards the marines that asked the question. The Doom Pirate Captain screamed as his men began to sweat.

"S-s-shut you moron! Don't listen to him, we aren't pirates, he may be one but w-!"

The marines guns were cocked and readied, as their aim had been straight towards the group. Readying their aim. As the Doom Captains eyes opened, he gasped for air as he squeaked.

"Regardless of who you are, we want you to come with us for questioning, you should have no problems complying right?"

Sentou's fist clenched tightly in the bag of candy, the constant talking and ordering of him around wasn't cutting it as he sighed with a release of tension. His eyes now looking towards the one doing the questioning. Throwing his bag of candy down to the ground he stepped forward.

*"I have a problem, you're crushing my candy mood, why don't you leave me alone, dammit, go mess with some other bastards before I popped that gun so far up your ass your mouths gonna be shooting bullets!!!"*

That was it, game over after such an outburst the men had readied to shoot their weapons once more, as the situation took a turn for the worse for the Doom Pirates. But not for Sentou, and maybe the man that defeated them. He'd reached for the man's gun, bending the barrel towards him now with just his gripping strength before throwing him at the other marines. This is when they had began shooting.

*"FIRE MEN!"*

The gunshots in the background and here began to make the noises of firecrackers through the atmosphere. The Doom Pirates began to run away after the marines were distracted with Sentou who'd kicked another of the naval men in the head through a flying air kick. As a bullet shot right towards his back, he'd grasp for another man that would become his human shield and placed his hand on his head stretching him outward.

"Don't think you want to shoot this guy, right? You'd better be damn sure you don't miss me because I'll beat your ass if you do."

It was really more of a bluff actually, Sentou wasn't one tort unless it was top priority to defeat the bastards. But these guys were just people he'd have to beat up so that he could escape. He couldn't risk going to jail before his adventure started. So this is what he'd do first. Placing his leg towards the shields back, he'd propel him forward with a kick. As the man started to move forward, Sentou himself attacked them both with what appeared to be a double blow attacking with two inward knuckles. 

*"Twin Black!"*

They were both sent flying into a nearby building, as they were lodged into it, their lower halves the only parts to be seen as their legs started to shuffle. He took his eyes towards the "stick" guy now.

"Yo, Guy with the Huge Wooden Stick, you seem courageous, what say you and I set sail together?"

Sentou smiled widely. Though he had no intention of being a captain (what do you expect he can barely take care of himself) he did need comrades. Or so his father said. These were dangerous times and seas after all.


----------



## Eternity (Nov 13, 2012)

*Merde* 

"Sorry, I have no interest in travelling as a pirate any time soon." he repiled quietly, before knocking the gun out of two marines that had their aim towards them.

"And would you please attain from using people as shields? These marines are only doing their job, trying to hinder further bloodshed within their own ranks, as well as towards innocent civilians."

*TWACK!*

His staff knocked the jaw off an attacking marine off it's hinges, to which he replied "Apologies."


----------



## Gomu (Nov 13, 2012)

Eternity said:


> *Merde*
> 
> "Sorry, I have no interest in travelling as a pirate any time soon." he repiled quietly, before knocking the gun out of two marines that had their aim towards them.
> 
> ...



*Sentou w/ Merde*

"Doing their jobs, that's all fine and interesting but when you point your gun at an animal expect to get..."

Snetou's entire body twisted in mid-air as he smashed his fist into another marine, they would go sprawling so far that they'd drop into the ocean. His fist cracked as the popping of his knuckles could be heard.

"Bitten."

Being a brawler who trained in the wild, Sentou was instinctive on most things he'd do. He was someone who was made to be powerful by having his natural instincts and brawling prowess to amplify his fighting skills. It was in his nature to not hold back against opponents even if it was against "Do-gooders".

*"These guys after all, are trying to kill! At least I haven't killed them, only made them wish they'd never interrupted my candy eating!"*

He'd dodge a gunshot after watching the guns shooter with a round somersault in mid-air pushing his foot into the ground as he'd dashed forth and used an elbow to knock the man out with its strength sending him into a wall before pushing both his legs into the ground and then bounding towards the roof.

*"Yo! Stick Guy! Come on before they seeya if ya don't want to go up against these uh... "gentlemen", or whatever then the best choice is to run away!"*

Another hail of bullets had came for another side of the building as he'd dodged with an off-setting fall backwards.


----------



## Eternity (Nov 13, 2012)

*Merde*

"No thank you, I do not run away if there is any chance of a reasonable resolve." he said, smiling at the candy eating man. "But by all means, you might want to get away, seeing as you seem adamant on being a pirate."

A quick jab to a marines nose send him running and bleeding away in the other direction. Using his body as leverage, he spin the staff 180 degrees, knocking a second marine out that was trying to attack him from behind. 

"Besides, this is far to much fun." he said, grinning wide for the first time since he met the others.


----------



## Gomu (Nov 13, 2012)

*Sentou*

"Suit yourself, though I should warn you that they may lock you up just for beating the marines in the first place and resisting arrest."

Sentou sighed and as another hail of bullets started to move towards him in a flash, he'd dodged by bounding off the rooftop tiles and started to make his own escape. He'd dodged more as they began to give chase.
*
"Don't let him escape, he's a pirate!"*

*"Boy oh boy, this is gonna be a good day!"*

He maneuvered past the next amount of grunts and saw some "interesting characters" throughout the entire thing. He'd decided to start to climbing the tallest building in Logue Town. Gripping against the bricks and structures to keep a grasp as more bullets were shot, he inwardly dodged a few of them, before he continued climbing.

"Shit, those damned bullets, I hate guns."

He shuffled once again before reaching the top of the building and placing his arms in cross as he laughed at the highest place of the Logue Town City, he'd begin to scream. He didn't care that the bullets were coming at him.

*"LISTEN UP YOU BASTARDS! I'M SENTOU SHINJINNARU! IF ANY OF YOU WANNA FIGHT GIMME A RING! I'M GOING TO DOMINATE THE GRANDLINE AND BECOME THE STRONGEST FIST YOU'LL EVER SEE! PERIOD!"*

This proclamation was made throughout the entire island. He now screamed in a huge roar, seemingly like a lion reaching its pinnacle, it was truly kiai (battlecrying) that enforced this power. 

*"So come and get some!"*


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (Nov 13, 2012)

*Kashima*

Kashima continued her stride, it was a feeling. She could easily tell who the people were that differed from the regular run of the mill pirates, although due to the fact not everyone was fighting made it difficult for her to tell who was a pirate, and who was just a civilian out.

She spotted many things, her fellows marines, a pirate far too large then should be possible, a man shouting challenges, a tatooed man with a staff. This last man caught her eye for a few seconds then it should have, he appeared to be skilled from the people he seemed to have already taken out. She shook herself from her thoughts in order to dodge the stray barrel of a gun someone had been pointed haphazardly, having managed to move right before the trigger was pulled. It was not pointed at her.

This was far too chaotic for her to care about, so never once did she withdraw her sword. All she did was observe, due to her rank she could wear civilian clothes, she did not wear her jacket. Not now. Two people that would escape from here, those were who she had marked now. Kashima memorized their faces and items. Then she continued along, observing other people that could be potential threats and would more then likely escape in all this chaos.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 13, 2012)

*Raziel*

*BANG!!!

BANG BANG BANG!! *

The thing turned into a whole mess after the words coming of the by now former King of Pirates. All of the greedy bastards that were awaiting for a revelation like that immediately started to make a giant ruckus on the island, their dreams were at the reach of their hands, or at least that is what they thought. In the moment the marines started tot ake action against the masses of current and future criminals, the current mood went down the drain and skirmishes started to happen all over the place. Of course Raziel was no excluded from being targeted either by those pirates or by the marines who could think he was one.

Bang! Bang!

Guns being fired kept sounding around the town, it wa snot like he wa sthe only one with weapons like that, howwever if something made him outsatnd was definitely the fact that he was taking down both pirates and marines equally.

" Get outta my fucking way!!! " he shouted during his run as he jumped and kicked a rookie memeber of the navy in the face knocking him out in a moment, he didn?t want to be involved in this mess and over all, he had to go and get a ship to go back to his guild, the way he arrived wasn?t precisely because he had a boat with him...at least not one of his property._"Haha!! I got you!! "_ a voice from behind directed at him, acting by instinct, he put his left arm as a shield and then...

*Kachin!*

Metal hitting metal was heard by the two of them. A sword, one of those common weapons which anyone seems to be able to get as if they were the prize inside a cereal box, collided with his arm. A littkle sadistic grin appeared in his face a she looked at the surprised troublemaker. His arm stopped with easy a sword!! Those wer emost likely his thoughts...big mistake. When you look for troubles with Raziel Tyrant and still have the guts of spacing out, you should be saying good-bye to your life. Without hesitation, Raziel lead the cannon of one of his revolvers to the stomach of the guy.

" Sometimes having this body isn?t as bad as it seems. See ya, dumbshit!" he said before pulling the tigger three times, finishing the job.

"Tsk, each one of this bastards is seriously annoying! "he stated before starting to run to the outskirts of the town.


----------



## Noitora (Nov 13, 2012)

Magic Carpet said:


> ​
> He was right though, a bigger group of marines catched up to them, but did it matter? Not when a nine feet cat soars through the air and blocks their path. She had seen one devil fruit user before, but this was getting out of hand, she knew now that she had some low expections when she decided to see the Pirate King. Asha unsheated her sword fully, holding it in one hand pointing it towards the Captain but with her eyes locked on the tiger. "Get me a place on that ship of yours, or rather the ship that will be yours when you take it, and I'll take out this filthy animal." Asha smirked, but something else caught her eyes behind the enemy with the incoming marines, a stern looking swordsman. She didn't know why, but this guy felt stronger then the others. "Small change, you take the cat, I'll deal with this batch of marines."
> 
> ​





DVB said:


> *Diego Vendrix*
> "Sorry, no can do," Diego said before he aimed Hope at Victor. "Ghost Bomb!" Diego said as he fired an invisible air bomb at Victor. Diego got ready to move as he reloaded Hope by filling the cartridge with his bomb breath.





Eternity said:


> *Merde*
> A quick jab to a marines nose send him running and bleeding away in the other direction. Using his body as leverage, he spin the staff 180 degrees, knocking a second marine out that was trying to attack him from behind.
> 
> "Besides, this is far to much fun." he said, grinning wide for the first time since he met the others.





Gomu said:


> *Sentou*
> He shuffled once again before reaching the top of the building and placing his arms in cross as he laughed at the highest place of the Logue Town City, he'd begin to scream. He didn't care that the bullets were coming at him.
> 
> *"LISTEN UP YOU BASTARDS! I'M SENTOU SHINJINNARU! IF ANY OF YOU WANNA FIGHT GIMME A RING! I'M GOING TO DOMINATE THE GRANDLINE AND BECOME THE STRONGEST FIST YOU'LL EVER SEE! PERIOD!"*
> ...






*Seifer Demetri ~ The Marine Swordsman​*









​
With his newly saved band of marines following his light jog through the streets the group hindered pirates wherever they had the chance. It was not long in their advancement before a fated meeting took place. Town the long road from the town centre to the docks a group had formed together, marines and pirates clashed in a stalemate. From what he could tell there were three or four pirates, one in a red hat while a monk was not too far off from the action. Blocking their route to the docks stood the heroic marine officer Victor in his animal zoan form. So he was a devil fruit user after all, Seifer sensed the power about him that was hidden, it seems it much more terrifying than he first assumed. A man he would happy follow into the gates of hell, this he could tell. The dark skinned swordsman than ran his gaze over each pirate individually, using his cyborg senses to judge their power. 

First was a boyish type man, he had confidence and an explosive power, a devil fruit user no doubt. The second was a staff wielding monk, his size and strength was something that would even give Victor a challenge in pure physical strength. Thirdly a man clambering up the buildings, declaring that he would become the greatest warrior of the fist, he had the drive to achieve a dream much like his own. Fourth, and the one that caused him to narrow his vision was a man in a red cap, there was something about this man that sent a wave of consideration into his form. There was something familiar about, something very few men had. He could only recall one other man who had that kind of aura, and he was dead. However, this man, this ?Red Cap? was not the one he truly set his eyes on. There was another, a fifth. A young woman with a blade, she held it like a pure swordsman, someone who knew the way of the sword. His senses tingled. This was what he was after. All of those men and women were a danger. He could sense.
*?We? can not let them.. leave. They? are special??* Seifer said sternly before motioning the sailors behind him to charge. They separated into groups, each going for the pirates not engaged with Victor. 

*?Sir.?* Seifer said as he began his stride forwards. His targeting was locked onto the girl, his hand upon the hilt of his blade.* ?? I am here? to support you.?* And with that he suddenly shot forwards with his blade ripped from its sheath. He sped past everyone and brought his blade down towards the form of the girl known as Asha, not doubting for a moment that she would be able to block the attack. From his analysis her skill would be something of note.
*?None? can escape.?*


----------



## Bluebeard (Nov 13, 2012)

*~Fleet Admiral Fonze Steel~​*
At the center of town where the earlier chaos had happened, a lone man stood tall and proud. This was the Fleet Admiral, Fonze, his sword was in his hand, blood dripping from the silver blade. Surrounding him in a huge ring were the bodies of many pirates, their eyes white and foam oozing from the sides of their mouth. Some were unconcious, others incapitated and unable to move, then many were also dead. These were the fools, the bloodluster pirates who had stayed in the center of the town instead of spreading out. As a result of their stupidity, they were quickly defeated by the marines and Fleet Admiral himself. It was swift, lasting only a few seconds. These pirates were nothing compared to the power of the Fleet Admiral. Fonze's grey eyes stared at one particular pirate near him, before he finally sheathed his sword and relaxed his stance. "Cuff those who're alive..." He muttered to a squad of nearby marines who nodded and scurried about to do as the Fleet Admiral had commanded.

The Fleet Admiral then turned to the others who had lined up behind him. Each one of the marines stood there saluting him and not moving a muscle. "Obviously, these aren't all of the pirates who were at the rally. These are the idiots who stayed behind. With this... One Piece that they're seeking, most of the bastards will be heading to the outskirts of town. Their goals will be to board ships and get off the island. It is my primary goal that we stop them," Fonze said, he then turned his back on the marines. 

"Head to the ships and form a perimeter around the island. No one in, no one out. I want every single pirate on this island captured! Is that understood!" He shouted, his voice booming and fists clenched. Veins seemed to burst from the man's neck and what came next was a chorus of resounding, "Yes sir!"
Fonze smirked as the marines quickly moved out of the town's center and start heading back to the ship. Fonze then walked towards the platform where Luffy's body lay. "I won't let you win just yet, Luffy..." He whispered to the dead Pirate King. Perhaps in hell, he could hear him?


----------



## Eternity (Nov 13, 2012)

*Anna Yemen*

Not getting a reply, she scratched her head, a little embarrassed. "Uhm, ok. Ill just go take care of some pirates then." she mumbles, running back to a small back alley, where she leaps onto the rooftop for a better view. However, standing on the edge, only meters away from her, the candy eating pirate stands.

*"LISTEN UP YOU BASTARDS! I'M SENTOU SHINJINNARU! IF ANY OF YOU WANNA FIGHT GIMME A RING! I'M GOING TO DOMINATE THE GRANDLINE AND BECOME THE STRONGEST FIST YOU'LL EVER SEE! PERIOD!"*

Anna indistinctly lift her gun, aiming at the man's left shoulder. Just as Sentou yells "PERIOD!", Anna pulls the trigger. "Apex Straight!"


----------



## Gomu (Nov 13, 2012)

Eternity said:


> *Anna Yemen*
> 
> Not getting a reply, she scratched her head, a little embarrassed. "Uhm, ok. Ill just go take care of some pirates then." she mumbles, running back to a small back alley, where she leaps onto the rooftop for a better view. However, standing on the edge, only meters away from her, the candy eating pirate stands.
> 
> ...



*"JEEZ!"*

*Sentou w/ Anna*

Sentou said as his arms began to windmill out of control spiraling as his body was over the edge. Almost hit by the attack with the gun, his coat was pierced through. As his eye caught the shredded fabric and with that made a new cut for his best jacket. He'd finally fallen with a scream, but quickly somersaulted towards the ground. He'd caught himself now, and sighed.

*"Dammit, I hate guns!"*

It was said numerous times today, that he despised guns. Not necessarily weapons but guns. Because guns made things "too easy" and battle didn't need guns. Though, he'd have no choice but to go up against them. In actuality, a smile went on his face. Maybe this would be an interesting fight he'd gained, his first battle against a supposed "strong" opponent. Maybe, or maybe not. What's more she was on the other side of the pillared building tower. So he'd need to use this to catch her by surprise.

Gathering his leg strength, he'd clenched his fingers around the wall, and then with a quickened dash be brought around the side, hanging using his gripping strength to quickly maneuver into her space. He'd leap off the pillar now, and go to attack her quickly, before she'd notice him, gun-users usually couldn't fight in close-quarters. If this woman could, it was yet to be seen. He'd leap towards her and move to attack her with a flying kick.


----------



## Eternity (Nov 13, 2012)

*Anna Yemen*

She heard the sound of his movements as clear as day. This was not a pirate with experience in stealth it would seem. She was already ready with her gun aiming at him when he appeared. *"Apex Straigth!"* The bullet tore through the fabric of the pirate's footwear, exiting on the other side and zooming past his head by inches. Then another shot fires, and instead of a bullet, pressurized air blow out of the barrel, propelling Anna out of the tower, where she lands hard on the ground. One second out of breath, then she aim her gun upwards, looking for Sentou.


----------



## Gomu (Nov 13, 2012)

Eternity said:


> *Anna Yemen*
> 
> She heard the sound of his movements as clear as day. This was not a pirate with experience in stealth it would seem. She was already ready with her gun aiming at him when he appeared. *"Apex Straigth!"* The bullet tore through the fabric of the pirate's footwear, exiting on the other side and zooming past his head by inches. Then another shot fires, and instead of a bullet, pressurized air blow out of the barrel, propelling Anna out of the tower, where she lands hard on the ground. One second out of breath, then she aim her gun upwards, looking for Sentou.


*Sentou w/ Merde*

*"Dammit!"*

The weapon went past his head, as he'd gasped loudly almost being hit by the bullet as it cut past his head and hit through his hair pieces of it dropping towards the ground as he'd grasped his pants trying to grasp the window and then capturing it in his grip as he  dashed away and hid behind the building before she could aim towards him again. He allowed his pants to drop to the ground, showing his mawashi. He'd taken off his jacket to make sure he had complete control of his movements.

_'How do I get past that damn gun, this lady is fast.'_

He'd then look towards the wall behind him, and then smile widely breaking off what would be two pieces of tile before pressing them in his hands, and then throwing the both of them against the ground from either side of the tower. But now, his real plan (using those two tiles as decoys which the sounds they made would move and make her attack either or) would come, his body clinched forward as he'd screamed loudly busting through the tower wall with his physical strength (it was made of thick stone carvings and the inner workings were laced with bricks for a stable foundation). He charged forward using his leg strength to move forward at full speed wanting to attack her head on with a strong movement to seal her movements.

*"TASTE THIS!"*


----------



## Noitora (Nov 13, 2012)

Alisdragon said:


> *Julianne Murray*
> 
> Julianne jump from the railing and into the water as she swim to the port of pirate ships. Her feet turn into a fin as she left her shoes behind she would not be needed them for now. As she was underwater she noticed a ship that was not sinking anymore and that was Rocky Blue. She muplicated the water to give her more speed and to jump onto the Ship that was called Rocky Blue. Her fins was gone but still had her sharp scals pointing out from her upper arms. She was prepared for any creature that was a pirate, she open her mouth as she sung a song of illusion. To her this was a little to happy, but to her the guy could die happy.
> 
> While she was singing she muplicated the water into a tidal wave to damage Rocky Blue. She continue to sing her song. It did not matter if she went down with the ship she would survive anyway. She was wondering if this guy could escape her illusion of the song and she wanted to see how far her own powers would go as well. She had another trick up her sleeve as well, if she got up close to him maybe she could wound him and force as much blood out of him to collasped on the deck and she could use blood as a weapon as it was a form or made up of compounds of water or a liquid. At least she had a plan in her head to fight this guy on the Rocky Blue.





*Brolly ~ The Genius Shipwright​*
It was not long before he was once again interrupted. The ship was all but mended and ready to set sail but seemingly the marines were not going to make that easy. A song drifted through the air, a lullaby that lured men to their deaths. The song of the siren. This trap had taken many pirates into the abyss. Brolly had no real defence against such a trap on his person and like many others he began to become ensnared. Slowly he swaddled towards the direction of the song while a large tidal wave seemed to grow towards him and his ship. It was a stroke of luck that caused the shipwright to escape the illusion, well some say it was luck but others would say it the doing of the ship itself. Just before he reached the side of the ship the pressure of Rocky Blue?s maintenance slowly caused a nail to explode from the deck and clock Brolly right between the eyes. The sudden shock and impact briefly snapped him into reality. 
*?Rocky??* He said as he blinked, the song on the air but he had been given a moment to react. 
*?Tidal wave!? What the hell!?? *He yelled out as he suddenly caught sight of the large wave coming in his direction. In a swift motion he thrust up his palm once again and aimed it towards the wall of water. ?Just in time! MTWGoW Level 2!? From his swollen gauntlet compressed air exploded forward and blasted the tidal wave into a much weaker scattered splashes of water. It was a close shave; Rocky Blue had certainly stepped in at the last moment. 
*?Someone tryin? to mess with me, eh??* Brolly snarled as he adjusted his gauntlet, his gaze resting upon a strange looking marine. She was quite the beauty, but he was not about to be taken in so easily again. Well, he hoped anyway, her song was a powerful ability and something a man like him would certainly be weak against.




kluang said:


> *Roku*
> 
> Roku sat on top of a pile of box at the pier, whacking every pirate that comes in his way. He yawns and jumps down from the box. He already taken down several pirates. He walks casually around the pier until he spotted Rocky Blue. "Nice ship." muttered Roku and he started running towards the ship. "Geppo." and Roku began jumping on the air itself and before long, he's standing on top on Rocky Blue's crow's nest. He unsheated his  baton and playfully spin it around his hand. He jumps down and lands behind Brolly.
> 
> "Mr. Shipwright, I give you two choice. A. you surrender. B. I make you surrender. And before you ask there is no C."





Just then a second marine landed in his crows nest and commanded him to surrender. Brolly clicked his teeth in annoyance as his gaze shifted between the two marines. This was certainly a pickle. There was probably no way he could beat them both in a fair fight. Luckily for him however, they were on his home ground and he had just counter. Well, the Rocky Blue did. With a swift flick of his overly attended hair Brolly thrust into a pose, pointing towards both marines with a smirk on his lips.
*?There is an option C, it?s my favourite. IT?S WILD!?* With that Brolly thrust his palm down onto a hole in the centre of the deck, his gauntlet growing triple the size before exploding into the hull.
*?MTWGoW Level 2 Wild Rocker Style!?* Like a giant boom box compressed air fired out of the ship all around him, pushing out of various holes and gaps sending anything not tied down on the ship hurtling off. The special trick that would protect him against the song was as the continual air pumped out an inhumanly loud rock song played, shaking the very heavens with it?s volume. Brolly was a genius after all; he would never be so easily trapped on his own ship. Those two marines may have been powerful but they were on his playing field this time. It was a lucky break. 











​


----------



## Bluebeard (Nov 13, 2012)

InfIchi said:


> *Lt. Victor Cross-
> *
> 
> 
> ...





Magic Carpet said:


> ​
> Not long, not even a minute of running on top of the houses, she was down on the ground again. She didn't reach it the way she hoped for, out of nowhere two guys charged into her knocking her down. One of them reached out his hand to help her up, it was a kind notion except for the fact they were the ones who did this. Never the less, she accepted the help and got pulled up. "You all right?" the least handsome of them asked her, both of them were younger, one of them with captivating red eyes. She didn't get to answer before the questioner ran off screaming.
> 
> Right behind the man with the red cap she could spot a monk, not something she imagined would be around here. Next to him was a boy eating candies, in the middle of a battle... this gathered group of individuals were strange so to say. The man creating all these explosions and running wild was sort of an annoyance, but that didn't matter right now, she needed a goddamn ship. She turned to the youngest of them, "Is this your... crew? You're pirates ri-" she couldn't even finish the sentence before the boy returned from his fight. "Hey Captain, we need to make a path to escape. Maybe we can steal a Marine ship" he suggested and sort of answered her question. They got no ship, but they got people, that counts for something.
> ...





Gomu said:


> *Sentou*
> 
> "Suit yourself, though I should warn you that they may lock you up just for beating the marines in the first place and resisting arrest."
> 
> ...



*Chaos in Loguetown!
Veran D. Clemson​*
"Please come with me, And I won't be forced to kill you." The man-beast in front of him growled. He took several threatening steps forward towards the captain, but Veran held his ground. In his right hand was an impressive-looking sword and whoever this marine was, he was another Devil Fruit user. There was an unusual concentration of devil fruit users in the alley, him, Diego, and this marine commander. Devil fruits were supposed to be rare, he had heard. They must've just gotten lucky like him, he supposed. The girl didn't seem to have a fruit, although her swordsmanship was very impressive and elegant in her movements. She'd be a useful ally, certainly. Veran looked back at the marine commander, "You should've chosen a different threat... I'd die before I surrender to the marines!" He shouted; a wild grin on his face, even as he faced down this man-beast. "Get out of the way, Diego! Dragon's breathe!"

The pirate captain took a deep breath and then he opened his mouth, a powerful burst of air shot forward, slamming full-speed into the commander of the marines. Noticeably, the air was shaped like that of a fist and the amount of force behind it was simply amazing. Everyone turned and looked at Veran, surprised by the amount of power that he had just unleashed. However, his eyes widened as Victor stood up and wiped blood from his mouth. 

 "Impressive..." He muttered, before launching himself at Veran. Veran luckily dodged the swipe of his claw, but it was at the moment he realized it... He was at the start of his journey and whoever this marine was, he was no ordinary marine officer. Potentially, he could slow him down enough for more marines to appear and attack. If they didn't move quickly, things could get very... well, messy. He and his crew had to survive, so he made his first decision as a captain. "Run!" He shouted, turning his back on Victor and taking off sprinting in the opposite directions. He knew he could win in a race, even against the tiger man. But as he turned his back and saw Diego still fighting, along with the others, Veran had to remember that his crew was his priority; even if his crew was only one person right now. "Wind Sphere!" 

He took a breath in and soon a spinning sphere was underneath him. He then went up a wall and rolled back down away from Victor. He then proceeded to flatten the idiot marines who wouldn't get out of the way. The stronger officers quickly dodged the attack, but at least it got pressure off some of the pirates. "Diego... I like that idea of yours! Let's steal a marine ship!" Veran shouted to the cook who nodded and started to sprint off. 

"Hey, girl!" He yelled to Asha, who looked over to him for a brief second as she struggled with the marine swordsman. The way he moved was eerie, almost robotic, every move had precision and targeting. He was certainly a skilled swordsman and Asha was having the fight of her life as they clashed. "Do you want to join my crew?" He yelled out to here as she dodged a sword swipe from the swordsman. "Prove to me that you can beat this punk and meet us at the docks. I don't plan on leaving without you." He said, nodding to the girl and for a brief second, their eyes both met. It was then that a connection was established and Veran's words ringed true to the girl. Hopefully, it was enough inspiration to beat the swordsman.  

Taking one last look at the chaos, Veran started to sprint off, hoping to catch up with Diego. Victor wouldn't let them go so easy, though...


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (Nov 13, 2012)

*The Sound of Music*

_Clap clap_

That was the sound near the outskirts of Loguetown, resounding quite happily through the air even amongst the battle.

_Clap clap_

Once more they went, finding themselves in the hands of a woman with a guitar over her back and a sword near her hip. ''Music, there isn't enough during this grand occasion!'' She said, twirling once along with her dress in the air, and onto the ground. ''A time of celebration!'' She shouted, ''The time where we remember the great pirate king Luffy, greatest of all of us pirates!'' She said, attracting the looks of two marines. She sweatdropped, oops. Oh well, ''You two, will you join in with me on this festive occasion?'' Isabelle asked, her blood boiling at the mounting tension throughout the aream through the gunshots. 

_Clap clap_

They withdrew their rifles.

''How disappointing,'' She said, twirling forward. She clapped the clapper down on the first marines nose, it would be slightly painful, enough to make him blink. That was all she needed, especially due to how odd a maneuver it was to perform. She then did the thing that was most appropriate to do in this situation of hers. She headbutted him. 

*Thud.*

She felt the pain in her head, headbutting another person was not a painless experience. She then twirled around, just delivering a kick towards the other person and kicking them into the water, to soak their gunpowder. ''As I said, disappointing. We could have sung and danced all day!'' She said, before glancing to her side. There were about 5 marines heading towards her position now, rifles at the ready. She sweatdropped, ''But, all parties must end.'' She said, before just running off towards the docks as fast as she could.

_Clap clap._


----------



## Alisdragon (Nov 13, 2012)

*Julianne Murray*

Julianne moved the water that was on the deck to freeze her feet to the ground. She hope Roku could mandage on his own terms to keep from getting blown away. She slink like a cat up to the pirate as she form a ice spear in her hands and tried to fight the pirate up close. After the attempt of trying to stab him with the ice spear the ice crack. She was thinking because of the loud noise that was surrounding the ship it could break glass or your ear drums. It did not matter to her as she unsheath her knife and tried to fight him that way. She had a feeling everyone was laughing at her for using just a bare knife in a battle, to Julianne it meaned more to her than her life. She examine the pirate as she was just toying with him for now as she created ice over her knife to create a longer and sharper blade as she was ready for the next attack of the Captain on Rocky Blue.


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (Nov 13, 2012)

*Postponed silence*

Kashima heard the other marines as she walked, she caught sight of a tidal wave for a moment. Turning her head, how curious. ''The Fleet Admiral is here, he said to not allow any pirates to escape.'' They said. ''Hmph...'' Were the words that escaped her lips, so now she truly did have to do more then observe. 

The young martial artist held her sword in front of her, before sliding the blade out slowly from the hilt. The sword glinted in the light, before she fully unsheathed it. It made no sound, she took care of her sword. For the sword to have made a sound would have signaled that the sword's edge was grinding against the inner part of the collar on her sheathe. 

For Kashima, this was not a battle. This was an extermination.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 13, 2012)

*Raziel*

" Aaagh! This town is a complete mess!! And the marines say they can put order here!? "he complained for the tenth time since he retook his way towards the port. No matter where he would go there were only morons fighting here and there getting in his way, his patience was reaching its limits, Why was he involved in all of this shitty event? " Oh right! I had the great idea of wanting to see the execution of that dude "he facepalmed at his own actions, in the end being curious wasn?t his thing at all. 

Turning in a corner and trying to take the alley way towards the harbor, a group of marines surrounded him by both sides. He couldn?t help it, his clothes were pretty much shouting " Hey! Arrest me, I?m a delinquent"." Damn it, I?m not a pirate you morons!! " he shouted already tired of the whole thing, even the guy who not long ago gave him the reward for his services as bounty huter was aiming at him with a rifle...Raziel was sure that they didn?t even know how to use that in an efficient way. 

Looking for a way to escape, his dark eyes located a gas tank standing on the opposite corner; a mischievous smile appeared in his face before he jumped and then using the wall as support made a second jump. In mid air he drew both of his guns as his right eye started to glitter a little. In his pupil some kind of mark that only he could see appeared, it was more like a square which was searching for a target. The word "Lock on" appeared as it started to flash a little, the triggers were pulled by his fingers. The bullets fired instantly and the only thing heard was the collision of metal before an explosion would be released. The air pressure caused by it hit Raziel, sending him flying at a high speed without even knowing what happened with his pursuers.

" OH SHIT!! "Tyrant spouted when noticed his destination, his shout should have been enough to warn the people close to the ship of his presence. 

*CRASH!!*

The loud noise of his flesh and metallic parts hitting the deck of the ship was heard all around the place as it created a big screen of dust before the guy would come out of it rolling and then hitting the mast, stopping that way his little journey.

" what the fuck...Where the hell am I now? "he questioned while rubbing his head. His body was sturdy enough to endure such a crash...He is Raziel Tyrant a half-human and half-robot bounty hunter.


----------



## kluang (Nov 14, 2012)

Noitora said:


> Just then a second marine landed in his crows nest and commanded him to surrender. Brolly clicked his teeth in annoyance as his gaze shifted between the two marines. This was certainly a pickle. There was probably no way he could beat them both in a fair fight. Luckily for him however, they were on his home ground and he had just counter. Well, the Rocky Blue did. With a swift flick of his overly attended hair Brolly thrust into a pose, pointing towards both marines with a smirk on his lips.
> *?There is an option C, it?s my favourite. IT?S WILD!?* With that Brolly thrust his palm down onto a hole in the centre of the deck, his gauntlet growing triple the size before exploding into the hull.
> *?MTWGoW Level 2 Wild Rocker Style!?* Like a giant boom box compressed air fired out of the ship all around him, pushing out of various holes and gaps sending anything not tied down on the ship hurtling off. The special trick that would protect him against the song was as the continual air pumped out an inhumanly loud rock song played, shaking the very heavens with it?s volume. Brolly was a genius after all; he would never be so easily trapped on his own ship. Those two marines may have been powerful but they were on his playing field this time. It was a lucky break.
> 
> ...



"Damn it." says Roku and he's catapult out of Rocky Blue. He really didn't see that coming. He knows he need a plan, unfortunately his level of intelligent is on par with the late Hero of the Marines, Monkey D.Garp. Some says even lower. He then caught a glimpse of Julliane. Well, she isnt giving up, no man should be giving up, especially in front such a beauty, an I am a man. He gave her a thumbs up and he looks at the shipwright. Who cares about complicated planning. I go there and smack that man down. Simple.

"Geppo." says Roku and he jumps on the air and move towards Brolly. Seems Brolly sees Roku moving in high speed towards the ship. His enlarging gauntlet is the prove of that. "Soru." and Roku appear behind Brolly with his baton held high, "Oblique Hit on the Dog's Back" and hit Brolly's back with his baton and knocks him forward. "Soru." and he appears in front of Brolly. "Whack the Dog's Head with a Staff." and he smacks Brolly's head with his baton sending the ship wright crashing into his mast. "Like I said Mr. Shipwright. No option C."


----------



## DVB (Nov 14, 2012)

*Diego Vendrix*

"You should've chosen a different threat... I'd die before I surrender to the marines!" Veran shouted after Diego shot the tiger man with a Ghost Bomb. "Get out of the way, Diego! Dragon's breathe!" Diego promptly moved out of the way and saw his attack. 

Diego was impressed but not surprised. After all, his captain had to be strong. He was surprised by seeing Victor stand up. 

"Impressive..." He muttered, before launching himself at Veran. Veran luckily dodged the swipe of his claw, though Diego realized they needed to get out of here "Run!" He shouted, turning his back on Victor and taking off sprinting in the opposite directions. Diego heard, but he was trying to fend off the marines with his Ghost Bombs.

 "Wind Sphere!" 

 "Diego... I like that idea of yours! Let's steal a marine ship!" Veran shouted to the cook who nodded and started to sprint off. Diego nodded as he smiled to Veran and began following him, shooting an occasional Ghost Bomb at the marines. 

"Hey, girl!" He yelled to Asha, who looked over to him for a  "Do you want to join my crew?" He yelled out to here as she dodged a sword swipe from the swordsman. "Prove to me that you can beat this punk and meet us at the docks. I don't plan on leaving without you." He said, nodding to the girl and for a brief second, their eyes both met. Diego rolled his eyes. Well, looks like the King found his Queen. Ah well, better luck next time.

"Come on, the outskirts is this way, we have to hurry to try and reach an empty ship," Diego said before he took out Will along with Hope and loaded them. "Ghost Bombs!" Diego said as he shot the exploding air bullets at Victor and hoped the explosions would be enough to stall him. 

"Hmm... Hey Captain, how about them?" Diego said as he pointed to Raziel, Brolly and Merde


----------



## InfIchi (Nov 14, 2012)

Victor Cross-

"I will not be humiliated by a mere pirate. SORU!" With blinding flash Victor was ripping his way through the streets, Slashing through the fodder that get in his way in the blink of an eye. "There will be no stopping me pirate!" He shouts to the redcap captain. "You and your crew will not make it off this island!" leaping into the air, Victor spins around. "Tekkai, Drop Kick!" BOOOOM!

Victor lands in front of the escaping  pirate duo. "Bombs and Breath. That will not be enough to stop me." Victor removed his foot from the ground and stood tall, brandishing his blade at the two pirates. "This sword is nearly 200 kg, or just a little over 300lbs." He states. "This sword carries the weight of the innocent souls harmed by pirates." He looks them dead in their eyes. "It is a weight that I will carry with me, To remind me who it is i fight to protect."

"Understand. There is no other option. There is only death or prison." He wanted to take them in the easy way, hoping to avoid at least a little bloodshed, he wasn't completely evil. "I will allow you one last chance. Any more attempts to escape and I will be forced to bite you to death."


----------



## Noitora (Nov 14, 2012)

Alisdragon said:


> *Julianne Murray*
> 
> Julianne moved the water that was on the deck to freeze her feet to the ground. She hope Roku could mandage on his own terms to keep from getting blown away. She slink like a cat up to the pirate as she form a ice spear in her hands and tried to fight the pirate up close. After the attempt of trying to stab him with the ice spear the ice crack. She was thinking because of the loud noise that was surrounding the ship it could break glass or your ear drums. It did not matter to her as she unsheath her knife and tried to fight him that way. She had a feeling everyone was laughing at her for using just a bare knife in a battle, to Julianne it meaned more to her than her life. She examine the pirate as she was just toying with him for now as she created ice over her knife to create a longer and sharper blade as she was ready for the next attack of the Captain on Rocky Blue.





kluang said:


> "Damn it." says Roku and he's catapult out of Rocky Blue. He really didn't see that coming. He knows he need a plan, unfortunately his level of intelligent is on par with the late Hero of the Marines, Monkey D.Garp. Some says even lower. He then caught a glimpse of Julliane. Well, she isnt giving up, no man should be giving up, especially in front such a beauty, an I am a man. He gave her a thumbs up and he looks at the shipwright. Who cares about complicated planning. I go there and smack that man down. Simple.
> 
> "Geppo." says Roku and he jumps on the air and move towards Brolly. Seems Brolly sees Roku moving in high speed towards the ship. His enlarging gauntlet is the prove of that. "Soru." and Roku appear behind Brolly with his baton held high, "Oblique Hit on the Dog's Back" and hit Brolly's back with his baton and knocks him forward. "Soru." and he appears in front of Brolly. "Whack the Dog's Head with a Staff." and he smacks Brolly's head with his baton sending the ship wright crashing into his mast. "Like I said Mr. Shipwright. No option C."




*Brolly ~ The Genius Shipwright​*
The Rocker Style seemed to be keeping the marines from performing they?re strongest attacks for the meantime but it would not last forever. The female seemed to have locked her feet down to the deck with ice using the water on the deck. While this kept her on the ship it also made her extremely slow. While she was unable to get close straight off the bat, with her weapons formed from ice snapping under the pressure of the sheer volume she was slowly closing the distance. The other marine however had been blown right off the ship and had been sent hurtling off into the distance. Out of the two however, it was that man that seemed like the biggest danger. Then again women did have a surprising hidden power most the time; it would not be wise to underestimate her regardless. Just before the ice knife shot forwards to piece him he raised his other arm, revealing the second gauntlet. 
*?MTWGoW Level 3!?* From the wrist metal seemed to expand and create a large shield, snapping the ice on impact and pushing back the attacker to give the shipwright a bit more room to manoeuvre.* ?How?d ya like that??* He jested. 

It battle was not over yet. From the distance the second marine seemed to have the power to stand in mid air. Brolly blinked in surprised and shot up his arm in an attempt to counter the speed but was unsuccessful. Before he had a chance to fire Roku had already landed behind him.
_?Fast!? _Brolly thought as he tried to redirect his attack but before he could a powerful strike slammed into his back and sent him flying forwards. Before he could land Roku appeared in front of him and landed a second strike which sent him hurtling into his ships mast. The marine then brought up his last statement about their being no option C. In the mind of the shipwright, that was still debatable. He slowly pushed himself to his feet while wiping some blood from his chin which trickled down his forehead. 
*?Ya sure about that? I?ll never give up Rocky Blue or leave this ship.?* Roku seemed to find the situation tedious. He was a strong warrior in close combat after all, and figured strength would over come brains. The marine shot forwards to finish the fight with one last tremendous smash of his baton, seeing his own power was superior. Brolly mumbled to himself. 
*?Wild? Super Wild Boot Skaters?? *Just before the strike made impact, inch or so from the shipwrights? face he seemed to vanish in one swift movement. There was a brief look of surprise on the marine before he shot his gaze towards where Brolly had ended up, standing on top of the ships helm.

*?Name?s Brolly. Ain?t no situation I ain?t prepared for. Looks like to me option C is still alive and kickin?. WILD!? *He roared out in a pose before darting off to the other side of the ship. He seemed to skate along the ground at outstanding speeds, sparks steaming out of the soles of his feet. While he may have not been the most physically powerful man or with the best martial arts, his brains gave him an advantage when it came to personal add ons. With the loud rock music still booming out from the ship to silence any songs and now with both his Speedy Boots and Multi-Task-Wild-Gaunlet of Wildness set to Level 1, sheer power, he raised both fists and began to jolt repeatedly making the image of himself blurry. 
*?I get ya, I get what yer here for. But I ain?t givin? up this ship to no one but a hero. And I ain?t never leavin? this ship, she is part of my crew. I?m ready to party when you are!?*


----------



## Alisdragon (Nov 14, 2012)

*Julianne Murray*

Juilanne maybe slow right now as the guy named Brolly zoom and making fuzzy images of himself to confused her and Roku. Thanks to Roku there was a small cut on him. She just moved her hands as fast as she could, to most people like she was not doing anything useful at the moment. Actual she was, she made more blood poured out of the small cut. She could not see if there was a trail of blood on the deck or just more blood on Brolly's face right now. She remember someone telling how much a person can lose blood before they fainted and that was part of her goal at the moment or Roku maybe could see his movements after all. She only know Roku for only about five seconds, no one was counting though.


----------



## Les Mis?rables (Nov 14, 2012)

Noitora said:


> *Seifer Demetri ~ The Marine Swordsman​*
> *?Sir.?* Seifer said as he began his stride forwards. His targeting was locked onto the girl, his hand upon the hilt of his blade.* ?? I am here? to support you.?* And with that he suddenly shot forwards with his blade ripped from its sheath. He sped past everyone and brought his blade down towards the form of the girl known as Asha, not doubting for a moment that she would be able to block the attack. From his analysis her skill would be something of note.
> *?None? can escape.?*





Bluebeard said:


> *Chaos in Loguetown!
> Veran D. Clemson​*
> "Hey, girl!" He yelled to Asha, who looked over to him for a brief second as she struggled with the marine swordsman. The way he moved was eerie, almost robotic, every move had precision and targeting. He was certainly a skilled swordsman and Asha was having the fight of her life as they clashed. "Do you want to join my crew?" He yelled out to here as she dodged a sword swipe from the swordsman. "Prove to me that you can beat this punk and meet us at the docks. I don't plan on leaving without you." He said, nodding to the girl and for a brief second, their eyes both met. It was then that a connection was established and Veran's words ringed true to the girl. Hopefully, it was enough inspiration to beat the swordsman.



​
This man was far better than she thought, she had underestimated him some before he launched at her. The speed and strength in the clash was very impressive, a fight like this was just what she needed right now, a fight with a challenge. What she liked the most was on the impact of the first strike, the stare he gave her, both swordsmen, but far from the same. His mouth was closed, there had been no change since she first saw him. Herself however was grinning like a mental patient on a good day. Asha jumped backwards and the man followed on, completely focused on her. As he attacked with his sword, Asha decided to counter attack instead of blocking, sliding by his side to his back after the collison.

There were marines around that didn't fully understand that they were useless in this situation. One of them had strong enough will to charge at her whilst she already had a fight, but to no effort he was beaten. In the same move as she slashed the soldiers neck, she also took the blow from her main opponent from behind. Still looking like he always had, he started pushing down his sword with immense strength. Not being a very honorable lady, she kicked the man in the stomach loosening the sword lock enough to escape to the side. "I could have gotten away anyway, so do it again if you want." Asha bragged holding her sword up to her face. Off in the distance, she could hear the Captain yelling, asking her to join his crew, but only if she defeated this robot. The man attacked again, which she dodged jumping backwards. "_Of course I'll win this fight!_" She raised her sword high above her head, bringing it down sending out a crescent moon like projectile towards him. "Crescent Moon Song!"​


----------



## Furious George (Nov 14, 2012)

*A Man's confusion, Loguetown...*



Alisdragon said:


> *Julianne Murray*
> 
> Juilanne maybe slow right now as the guy named Brolly zoom and making fuzzy images of himself to confused her and Roku. Thanks to Roku there was a small cut on him. She just moved her hands as fast as she could, to most people like she was not doing anything useful at the moment. Actual she was, she made more blood poured out of the small cut. She could not see if there was a trail of blood on the deck or just more blood on Brolly's face right now. She remember someone telling how much a person can lose blood before they fainted and that was part of her goal at the moment or Roku maybe could see his movements after all. She only know Roku for only about five seconds, no one was counting though.



As pirate and marine tear the town apart, Roy began to sulkily make his way back to his canoe. 

"Where do you think your going, big man!?!" 

Another pirate. Another parry with his axe. Hammer blow. crater in ground. Blood. 

Not even all the sport that was breaking out around him could penetrate the clouds in his mind.

"Perhaps all is not lost. Surely The King of Pirates was not the last MAN in all the lands. Wherever men are..."

A cannon ball shot, seemingly from a random ship at port, came flying through several building before making its way to Roy's chest. 

MAN SPONGE!

Suddenly the Man-King's beard grew full and thick like a wall of hair, caught the cannon ball, and returned the volley back where it came. Screams off in the distance. 

"They surely are not in this town." Roy mumbled.

In like mood he made his way to where his manly canoe was docked... just in time to see it, along with many other sea vessels, carried out to sea by a massive tidal wave. "ALAS FOR THIS EVIL DAY!" Roy cried helplessly on the shore. He looked around frantically for the cause and spied one of the only ships left on this side of the island... in the midst of he spied one of the merfolk he heard about in his travels.

With bare hands the Man-King climbed up the side of the curious ship. He peered over the deck. A strange man in festive get-up seemed to be fighting off the mermaid and some other man. It was pirate vs marine, of course, but Roy could not tell who was who. 

Roy's eyes were glued on the mermaid. Af first he thought to get compensation for his lost canoe but as he watched this mermaid, clearly not a man, take on someone who seemed more manly than most on this island.... 

From his place hanging off the side of the ship, Roy launched himself in the air, landed on deck with an impact that shook the entire boat, and stood between the mermaid and the others. The mermaid girl aimed a dagger of water at Roy assuming he was the pirate's ally, but Roy easily caught the weapon with the wooden body of his massive axe. 

"Clearly you are a lass by your own people's reckoning. Why do you fight in a man's war? Would you not rather bear children?" 

He questioned honestly and without insult, (perhaps foolishly) not seeing the lass as a real threat.


----------



## kluang (Nov 14, 2012)

Noitora said:


> *Brolly ~ The Genius Shipwright​*
> The Rocker Style seemed to be keeping the marines from performing they’re strongest attacks for the meantime but it would not last forever. The female seemed to have locked her feet down to the deck with ice using the water on the deck. While this kept her on the ship it also made her extremely slow. While she was unable to get close straight off the bat, with her weapons formed from ice snapping under the pressure of the sheer volume she was slowly closing the distance. The other marine however had been blown right off the ship and had been sent hurtling off into the distance. Out of the two however, it was that man that seemed like the biggest danger. Then again women did have a surprising hidden power most the time; it would not be wise to underestimate her regardless. Just before the ice knife shot forwards to piece him he raised his other arm, revealing the second gauntlet.
> *“MTWGoW Level 3!”* From the wrist metal seemed to expand and create a large shield, snapping the ice on impact and pushing back the attacker to give the shipwright a bit more room to manoeuvre.* “How’d ya like that?”* He jested.
> 
> ...



Roku

He just introduce himself. Is he one of those honorable pirates. When one shows the courtesy of introducing oneself, we must do the same. Its call ethic. "My name is Roku. Lt. Roku if you one of those people who believe title means everything." He spins his baton wildly and hold it vertically and lower himself preparing for an attack. "Prepare yourself, Brolly. I'm attacking."

Suddenly the whole ship shook and all of them look at the new arrival. A huge man just jumps out from nowhere and arrive at scene.



> Furious George-"Clearly you are a lass by your own people's reckoning. Why do you fight in a man's war? Would you not rather bear children?"



Roku looks at that man with a surprise look and his mouth is wide open. What kind of idiot is he? If a man of his intelligent calling another stupid, that saying something.

Then he caught a glimpse of Brolly and quickly countered the shipwright attack, but he was caught unprepared and was force on the defensive. "Soru." and he quickly dash backward, but Brolly movement speed have increase thanks to his boots and quickly close up to him. Roku looks at Brolly's boots and hands. This match doesn't look like it would end in two strokes like he earlier imagine. Well then, let see how good this cyborg really is.

Both of them runs towards each other and in minutes,they attack, parry and countered about twenty to thirty blows. "AAAAAAAAAAAH!!!" both of them shouts as their last blow send both of them combatants hurling away from each other. Roku flips on the midair and landed on ship with grace of a cat.

Roku smiles. He's good. Real good. 

"Lets end this, shall we, Brolly?"


----------



## DVB (Nov 14, 2012)

*Diego Vendrix*

"Veran, we better get moving now," Diego said as they were running before a familiar foe appeared in front of them.

Victor lands in front of the escaping pirate duo. "Bombs and Breath. That will not be enough to stop me." Victor removed his foot from the ground and stood tall, brandishing his blade at the two pirates. "This sword is nearly 200 kg, or just a little over 300lbs." He states. "This sword carries the weight of the innocent souls harmed by pirates." He looks them dead in their eyes. "It is a weight that I will carry with me, To remind me who it is i fight to protect."

"Yet we really haven't hurt anyone, Mr. Zealot," Diego said as he rolled his eyes. 

"Understand. There is no other option. There is only death or prison." He wanted to take them in the easy way, hoping to avoid at least a little bloodshed, he wasn't completely evil. "I will allow you one last chance. Any more attempts to escape and I will be forced to bite you to death." 

"No," Diego said before grabbing Veran and jumping. "Rocket Bomb," Diego said as he kicked his heels and the explosion got them past Victor. "We have to get out of here, eventually the Fleet Admiral will get involved and we're not strong enough to beat him," Diego told Veran.


----------



## Alisdragon (Nov 15, 2012)

*Julianne Murray*

Julianne felt the boat shook as this guy stood in her way from fighting Brolly. He ask her something and that made her a bit mad but she did not show it right now. The only reaction she had right now was only calmness. She jump on to the guy who was blocking her path and landed on his shoulder. She pressed her mouth to his ear and in a loud voice for only him to hear.

"I have my own reasons to fight and no."

She said no for a a answer to a question that was never ask. The question was would you bare my children. It would take more than a question for her to have sex with a random male on the seas. She sung a song in his ear for only for this person could hear her to put him in a illusion for now. At least she felt her heart into song as it was the love of the lost sea trying to find his lover and drowns in the end from going crazy. She had to watch out for the guy she was singing to he could be friend or foe, as some of the marines does not even wear the standard uniform as she was still weary of this guy.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 15, 2012)

*Rouge Shard*

A shadow is running through the town, it is either dodging or tackling every single person in it?s way. At first glance it looks like a wild animal running around with nowhere to rest however that?s not the case. The shadow turn in an alley before jumping high enough to reach the rooftop of one of the buildings. A long black tail moving occasionally, dark wild hair pointing down, a pale skin together with pointy ears and pretty sharp fangs. The figure standing above the chaos was no one but Rouge Shard. This young man is a marine who seemingly arrived late to the party.

" Sho where ?re dey? "the lollipop in his mouth didn?t let him to speak properly at all while his tail was being waved playfully, however it was an easy guess to discover what he was looking for. A while ago he was supposed to meet with the Lieutenant Victor Cross and the squad he was assigned to but...apparently the guy had some other businesses to attend considering the small party hat on his head.

His eyes focused a little as he started to look around"Oh there they are!! "he said to himself before spitting the stcik of the lollipop and taking out a new sweet from his pocket. Instantly he positioned himself on all fours, his stance more than a dog or a cat resembled that of a monkey; with a powerful leap he crossed over tot he next building and kept going like that remembering what the Fleet Admiral told him minutes ago. 

*Flashback*
_
" Hey kid, Whata r eyoud doing here?! Go do your job!"the old man ordered while getting rid of a fw fodder with ease, Rouge was found out in the middle of the street enjoying of a few chocolates instead of defeating pirates, the guy was completely ignoring the fact that he was a marine.

"Ehhh? But i don?t wanna "he replied. He didn?t like when pirates did whatever they wanted but he still didn?t want to exhaust himself with worthless guys, he would rather throw a party right there.

" What did you...Wait, what are you wearing? "he asked when instead of the marine cap the boy should have, an orange party hat with yellow stripes appeared on the head of the tailed boy." Oh this? I was preparing a party! heheheh"he stated happily, after all the Pirate King was executed already. 

" Stop fooling around and go to theoutskirts of town now!! "he kind of caught the Fleet Admiral imn his five minutes of grumpiness."Y-yes Sir! "_

*Flashback end*

*Crash!!!*

He arrived to the scene with a loud landing on the ground. Many fight were going on around there. Rouge took in his right hand the big silver scythe tied to his back. It was pretty shiny, making pobvious that the guy takes good care of it. The golden details actually made it quite a beautiful weapon.

" So what is going on...Woah, that?s a real mermaid?! "he shouted out loud kind of surprised. The fact that he actually was even a rarer species never crossed his mind.


----------



## Bluebeard (Nov 15, 2012)

DVB said:


> *Diego Vendrix*
> 
> "Veran, we better get moving now," Diego said as they were running before a familiar foe appeared in front of them.
> 
> ...



*Escaping from the Marines! Pt. 1

Veran D. Clemson​*
Diego and Veran were running for their lives as the savage Victor continued to chase after them. "We've got to get out of here!" Diego shouted in his ear as they turned another corner, trying to get to the docks as quickly as possible. Victor followed, turning the corner, swiping at the two with his claws. The pair narrowly avoided the attack by pushing on. As Diego prepared to unleash another explosion to escape, Veran stopped him though with his hand.
"No, that won't work... If we keep on running, he'll just keep on following us." Veran said calmly, his eyes seemingly focused ahead. Veran continued to run, but he was moving slower now."If we really want to make it out of here, we've got to buy ourselves some time, somehow..." Veran said, his mind in deep thought. He'd probably regret doing this, but it was no way around it. He was going to have to face that beast, that monster of a marine."I'm going to give you five minutes..." Veran muttered as he suddenly stopped and clenched his fists. Diego stopped as well, but there was a look of confusion on his face at his new captain's words...
"What on earth do you mean?" Diego asked surprised by this choice.
"I'm going to buy us enough time for you to steal a ship and get out of here. You'll be able to get to the docks faster if you aren't slowed down by me or the tiger guy." He told Diego casually. 
Diego looked down at his hands solemnly, "Are you sure? Whatever he is... it's not human." He told Veran, but the hat-wearing pirate captain merely nodded to his crewmate. He then started to walk away from Diego who couldn't help but be amazed by his captain's bravery. Moments ago, he wanted to run, but now he was ready to face the beast. Diego then grinned, this was the kind of man that he wanted to follow. Someone who could make the hard decisions and he also realized that he couldn't fail his captain. Clenching his fists, Diego prepared to leave and at that moment, one of the walls behind them exploded and out came the savage Victor.
"There is nowhere to run. It's over for the two of you and shame, you haven't even been pirates for long." He growled, his voice dripping with sarcasm. He then picked up his massive sword and prepared to attack. Veran whipped around to Diego.
"Go!" He shouted and Diego nodded. 
"Rocket Bomb!" The explosion caused Diego to shoot forward, leaving the two of them behind with a cloud of dust. Victor coughed as he struggled to see in the dust cloud...
"Running again? Cowards!" The man-beast roared in anger, for his prey had seemed to escape him again.
"Dragon's Breath!" A familiar voice shouted and as Victor still couldn't see, he failed to see the column of compressed air heading in his direction. It was the earlier attack, but used much more stealthy and thus as he failed to notice, Victor was surprised as he felt the impact. It collided with his body like a sledgehammer, knocking him through the same wall he had come through.
He rubbed his head and when he lifted it, the dust from earlier was clear, the winds having blew it all way. Standing there wearing his Red Cap and with a grin on his face was Veran D. Clemson, captain of the Redcap Pirates.

"Who said anything about running away!?"​


----------



## DVB (Nov 15, 2012)

((OOC: Would have liked some mention about my character going to be bunnied, Bluebeard))

*Diego Vendrix*

Diego looked behind at his Captain before he faced the docks. He had five minutes. Part of him wanted to remain behind and shoot the Marine in the back. However, he had no time and that wasn't his objective.

He needed to secure a ship.

Looks like he had no choice. He closed his eyes and remembered the training his aunt put him through. He waited for the opportunity.

...

NOW!

"SORU!"

Diego darted toward the crowd and he began arriving at the docks in a few seconds. However, he slips on a puddle and begins tumbling toward the dock. He spots a Marine ship, empty. He smiled though he realizes he is dangerously close to the water.


----------



## InfIchi (Nov 16, 2012)

Bluebeard said:


> *Escaping from the Marines! Pt. 1
> 
> Veran D. Clemson​*
> 
> ...



As Veran fired his Dragon's Breath Victor used his Tekkai to reduce the damage. "An interesting attack." Victor calmly exited the building, brushing his clothes off. "You've damaged public property. You've brought harm to the family who owns this home." He looked Veran dead in the eyes. "This is the reason you pirates are scum... SORU!" with a burst of speed, Victor knee's Veran in the gut, rolling him backwards down the road. 

"Stand pirate." He says, spinning the sword in his hand. "I will remove your evil from this world. You will face judgement for your crimes."


----------



## Eternity (Nov 16, 2012)

*Merde*

"Excuse me, sir." Merde said, walking into the path between the Veran and Victor. "But to label this man as scum when all he has done is protect himself from you and your men, seems quite narrow-minded to me." His staff at the ready, he seeks to protect, not attack, and therefore waits for Victor to make his move. "I might not be a pirate, but I would rather become one then allow such silly reasoning to be used to attack free people."

"Not a pirate? By standing up for this scum, as well as attacking and harming my men, you have already sealed your fate."

"I was afraid of that.."


----------



## Noitora (Nov 16, 2012)

*Brolly ~ The Genius Shipwright

Lougetown ~ Aboard the Rocky Blue​*
Things had quickly gotten a lot more hectic than Brolly would have expected. While in his face off between the two marines just after the male marine introduced himself and gave him a warning he was about to attack a large man suddenly appeared out of no where and landed with a heavy crash on the deck of the Rocky Blue. Brolly blinked once again in surprise, his expression puzzled and surprised. What was even more surprising was the fact the giant beast of a man focused his attention on the mermaid and seemed to fail to acknowledge the two men, typical. A dark shadow hung over the shipwrights back as he was left speechless. 

He was not the only one who was stunned and speechless; his marine foe suffered the same fate. Taking this opportunity Brolly shot forward skating along the deck of the ship in a blur and swung his fist forwards. The marine was able to dodge and counter. The pair traded blows repeatedly, deflecting and striking at ridiculous speeds in a tornado of punches. Both of them was against surrendering or giving up, they both had strong goals they were trying to complete nor could either of them fail their mission. 
*“WILD!”* Brolly roared out as the pair traded blows that sent them flying backwards along the deck in opposite directions. While Roku seemed to flip and gracefully landed in an expert fashion the shipwright seemed to skid along the ground and slam his hand into the ground to stop himself going over the edge of the ship. This guy was trouble, who would have thought he could keep up with him in his Speedy boots and even match with his MTWGoW level 1’s power. This was not going to end bloody.

*"Lets end this, shall we, Brolly?"* Roku stated as he prepared himself for some sort of final attack. Things were getting pretty out of hand. Just nearby the giant man was battling the mermaid, at least that kept it one vs one for the mean time. Well it would have until another marine suddenly appeared on the ship. It seemed like things in the city were dying down and the marines were being pushed to the outskirts. Brolly let out a deep breath as he tried to calm himself down, this was not looking good. 
*“Looks like we gotta! I was waitin’ for ‘that guy’ but maybe… that old witch was wrong about him bein’ here, I thought he’d get to the dock by now. Whoever he is…”* Brolly scratched his chin. Now he said it out loud it did sound a little strange. But he was the type to trust in fate now and again. The shipwright pulled on a pair of pointy shades and slipped into a sly rocker pose.* “This ship’s not jus’ my home, it’s a weapon too. Let’s see her go WILD!”*


----------



## Eternity (Nov 16, 2012)

Gomu said:


> *Sentou w/ Merde*
> 
> *"Dammit!"*
> 
> ...



*Anna Yemen*

The sound of tiles hitting the ground made her turn her head, but not enough to make her move. The tactically right thing to do would be to follow the noise, but she was still new to this, having only been doing shooting on her free time, and joined the marines a few weeks ago. This was her first real mission.

When the debris started spraying, her instinct made her jump back several feet, only receiving minor cuts from the falling debris.

*"TASTE THIS!"*

Why did these pirates always scream? Was it some sort of secret messaging? It was stupid nontheless, Anna thought; stepping to the side to avoid the oncoming attack, before aiming at his knees, firing six shots. *"Apex Fever!"*


----------



## Noitora (Nov 16, 2012)

*Seifer Demetri ~ The Marine Swordsman​*
This girl was far better than he thought. Their blades clashed in a dance of war, each strike he committed to his sword swiftly returned to his sheath and returned to deflect and strike again. While Seifer kept a indifferent expression though with a stare of sheer dedication she seemed to be enjoying every moment of this encounter. Though he would be lying if he said he did not enjoy it to, he simply could not form the expression to show such a feeling, not anymore anyway. During their battle other marines seemed to not grasp what was occurring and ran in to assist their officer but quickly found themselves defeated by the sword wielding pirate. Sailors of that level would not even a challenge for her yet while her back was turned focused on quickly removing the small threat Seifer shot forwards and struck at her from behind. The pair were locked until a boot found its? way to his stomach which loosened their blades connection allowing her to escape. 

*"I could have gotten away anyway, so do it again if you want." T*he woman bragged. Seifer eyed her darkly through his white visor, only letting a sound escape him in retaliation to the taunt.
*?Hmph?? *Just then she struck from a distance. It was no normal attack however as a huge crescent like power hurdled towards him tearing up the ground. This was not something to underestimate. The marine swordsman shot up his sword from it?s sheath to block the attack. It impacted directly into him and his blade and began pushing him along the street road. While he kept his feet on the ground he was still being overpowered. This was not good, in his normal mode this kind of power was something he would struggle with. He clenched his teeth tightly under the pressure until finally giving in and placing his spare arm on the back of the blade. 
*?Battle Mode engaged?? *Just then a white armor seemed to grow over his body and with a struggled thrust he was able to deflect the attack off into a nearby wall. As it hit rubble flew everywhere and a huge dust cloud filled the street. 

As the dust cloud settled Seifer stood with his sword in its? sheath but with a hand firmly grasped around the hilt. There were specs of blood on his arm however his battle armor that had appeared to briefly power him up had vanished. 
*?That was? dangerous? however.?* Seifer slipped into a low stance, both hands wrapped around the hilt of his katana.* ?? with this??* Before he could finish his sentence seemingly out of no where a huge crowd of hundreds of pirates appeared behind him like a stampede. The marine flicked his eyes back, a brief moment of surprise lingered in his eyes before he refocused. He had been so focused on Asha, plus the huge dust cloud and sounds of Victors battle such a huge number of pirates could storm through the town unseen and unheard. 
*?Shit? Lt. Victor!?* He said in a slightly more raised voice before he turned his attention to the stampede literally on his back. The marine swordsman was lost into the crowd of pirates though the sounds of him fighting through them could be heard. 

The pirates in the centre were on their way out. The search for One Piece, the age of Pirates, was beginning.


----------



## Gomu (Nov 16, 2012)

Eternity said:


> *Anna Yemen*
> 
> The sound of tiles hitting the ground made her turn her head, but not enough to make her move. The tactically right thing to do would be to follow the noise, but she was still new to this, having only been doing shooting on her free time, and joined the marines a few weeks ago. This was her first real mission.
> 
> ...



As she came forward to attack him, with the dust of the wood and stones falling towards the ground, she shot towards him, as the dust filtered outward the bullets flying towards his knees three would scrap against it as another lodged itself inwardly towards his shin. He'd leap into the air, using the now falling tower in order to gain leverage. Swinging towards the side of the tower gripping the stones as it had began to fall. He'd appeared on top of the tower now, using his leg strength to give the tower a deeper push as he smashed it with his feet somersaulting in mid-air.

With this the tower was falling towards the woman, and unless she had enough power to herself lift the giant tower and not be crushed by it, it would really be likely that she'd be smashed. This was a battle after all, and Sentou didn't hold back against women. Because when it came to his life, it was all about survival. What would happen next, let it happen.


----------



## Eternity (Nov 16, 2012)

Gomu said:


> As she came forward to attack him, with the dust of the wood and stones falling towards the ground, she shot towards him, as the dust filtered outward the bullets flying towards his knees three would scrap against it as another lodged itself inwardly towards his shin. He'd leap into the air, using the now falling tower in order to gain leverage. Swinging towards the side of the tower gripping the stones as it had began to fall. He'd appeared on top of the tower now, using his leg strength to give the tower a deeper push as he smashed it with his feet somersaulting in mid-air.
> 
> With this the tower was falling towards the woman, and unless she had enough power to herself lift the giant tower and not be crushed by it, it would really be likely that she'd be smashed. This was a battle after all, and Sentou didn't hold back against women. Because when it came to his life, it was all about survival. What would happen next, let it happen.



*Anna Yemen*

She watched the tower crumble down over her. She couldn't outrun it. She didn't need to. "Stupid pirates."











Within seconds, she had reloaded the gun, aimed to her right, and pressed the trigger. *"Boost Bang!"* The tower roared down, narrowly missing the young marine, who skidded across the ground and stopping abruptly with another shot the other way. A feral look in her eyes, blood trailing slowly down her forehead, running down the stem of her nose before dripping off the tip of her nose. 

"Hey, I am not ruthless or one take revenge, but you stepped far over the line with that. Destruction of public property, attempting to kill an officer of the law in cold blood.." The gun is hauled back in front of her, pointing straight for the crazy pirate. "Feel the heat? The magnificent warmth streaming through your veins, rushing from your heart, into every corner of your fragile body? Hold on to it, because as long as people like you live, people like me will be there to stop you."

She lowers her gun and slowly begins to blend into the rush of marines behind her. "Take care of him, I am going to the shoreline and take care of the pirates trying to escape."

Very soon, she stands beside Victor once again, saluting him. "I am no good against this opponent sir, my deepest apologies for being such a failure to you. I will intersect any pirates trying to run by the bay, with your permission of course."


----------



## Gomu (Nov 16, 2012)

Eternity said:


> *Anna Yemen*
> 
> She watched the tower crumble down over her. She couldn't outrun it. She didn't need to. "Stupid pirates."
> 
> ...



Sentou knew what would happen with this, if she couldn't outrun this falling tower she'd die, it was that simple, and with that extra boost of strength he'd placed in its fall, it'd fall much faster than normally tilting towards its axis. With this, Sentou had just destroyed an entire building. That destruction created a large boom, which would create a huge dust cloud as Sentou landed on his wounded foot. 

"Ouch ouch, dammit, fucking bullets!"

He had began to take the bullet out as he gritted his teeth, screaming outwardly throwing it away with such force it went through a wall, he'd cut off a piece of his stomach cloth wrapping and wrap it around his ankle as he'd take his eyes forward hearing the voice of his opponent. It sounded sorta "whiny" in a sense. Then she pointed the gun towards him. She readied herself talking in some exaggerated expression as he watched her with a weird-ed-out look on his face, scratching the back of his head.

"Ok, bring it on anytime you're ready, lady! B-"

His troubles weren't over yet as a piece of the buildings sides broke off now, and their were marines covering him from every angle as the woman started to run away. Sentou's face seemed to be calm however, if not serious. He'd been wounded in the fight, and now his ankle was bleeding. He'd need to get this done quickly. But how, he didn't have any range in his attacks, and with all these weapons, he was bound to be hit if he couldn't defeat them quickly.

"Alright then, you bastards. Bring it then, I've got more fight left in me then you bastards have brass!"

He went into a deep stance, swords and guns covered everywhere, yet he showed no seeming fear, this was nothing compared to what he'd been through, constantly dodging animals larger than himself, the constant aroma of bloodlust and death at any corner. No this was a walk in the park. And he'd prove it. Screaming loudly, he readied for his next big fight.


----------



## Chronos (Nov 16, 2012)

_*Rosette Scarlet Vincent Vermilion*_
​
*Repeated Mistakes, Unwanted Memories ​*
Dreams are a construct of images, emotions, ideas, and sensations that are formed in the human sleep. They are something we involuntary have during periods of time when we least expect it. Dreams in where we fly, dreams wherein we're fighting another, dreams in which we conquer, dreams in which we cannot escape, dreams in which we cannot help but cry. Things that we cannot help but just let happen. In my case, my dreams are painted like memories, the feel of something forgotten, something that it's a part of me. 

Many dreams have coursed through my mind, but these linger within my thoughts, I cannot forget them, I can't be rid of them. They're always there. Me in many other lives other than my own. I was once a woman named, Maria. Where I was a waitress withing the streets of Camelot, just when King Arthur had been crowned. In another, I was a hunter named Lucy, within the forest of an unknown land, I fought against forces that were alien to own people, spoke a different language, a different aspect. I was also, a demon who loved a human, who cared enough to try and bind two separate entities together... I was many things in these strange dreams, but all are brief, these dreams aren't determined, they don't show me a conclusion, they only show me bits and pieces of a broken and sad past, present and future.

Different lives, different names, different entities entirely. I don't understand it myself, it's as if fate is telling me something. All of them end with the same tune, with the same song playing in the background. A sooth piano, playing slowly to the rhythmic pattern of my dream... of these... memories? I would like to find the truth behind these dreams... 

****​*
The sail ran with the morning tide. A girl no older than 20 is awaiting, the boat she was in was simple, it hadn't any guns or a very powerful crew. It's purpose was simple, transportation. However built by the hands of very prominent elves, the boat ride that was suppose to take a total of 3 months has been cut short to a total of only a month in half. Satisfied that her long term trip has finally concluded, she released a slight sigh of relief, blowing away all steam that she had subconsciously built. The morning breeze was cool, her brilliant hair swayed rhythmically to the subtle gusts that blew through and through. Her hand placing her hair neatly behind her long sharp ears. 

She was an elf, so naturally her ears were much more slender, much more straighter than most humanoid creatures. Her eyes focused upon the closing land, the sunlight beamed upon her, revealing such a tender mien, eyes like the golden rose, they were brilliant, gleaming, like pearls and diamonds they radiated beauty, a soft stare at her land and her smile shone, beaming as well. A girl of great beauty, slender, shapely, hair of brown eyes of hazel, and of elf decent.

Of course all elves were physically beautiful, however their personalities were much like dirt, it was horrid. However she was different, much like them she was an intellectual, but she wasn't prideful. She was kind in most part, but wild like a tiger. She was really something, but yet, nothing at the same time. Explanations did not matter, she was just a girl that went by the name Rosette.

"Are you so eager to see land Miss Rosette? You have been here for about 30 minutes now just witnessing the land close in."

A young man, dressed eloquently with nice formal wear. His hand behind his back, dashing unlike most mean with smirk plastered upon his lips. Eyes of green and hair of blond, much like Rosette he was of elf blood. 

"I am. I have been away for a total of a year now. I miss my family and my friend. Receiving their letters was nice, but it never beats the sentiment that comes when you see that they are alright."

The man released a slight chuckle after that display. He walked towards the young lass and witnessed the upcoming land. With a bright smirk upon his lips, he continued.

"Miss Rosette not to be rude, but there is still a few before we reach land, approximately a few hours. You should get some rest."

Her gaze unwavering, she looked at the land were she hailed from with a soft, caring stare. 

"I have rested enough upon this journey. I intend to be here until we reach it. Elves tend to discard the smallest details of life. I would like to savor this sensation."

"Always doing things according to your emotions. That's very human of you Miss Rosette." 

"I've been told. Though, technically we are human."

"Quite, though most of us tend not to realize it. Or maybe... Are you having these weird dreams again? About the Cloud Atlas?"

"I am fine. It's not some deluded way for me to escape these dreams, it is just a girl trying to satisfy her emotions. I have long known these dreams will not fade. I will find a way to uncover the truth behind them eventually. But I rather not speak of it. It's rather private." 

Rosette said rather coldly at the final part. It was as if she did not like to speak about personal problems. Even so, the man named Josh had an unwavering smirk, a slight laugh escaped his breath, turning his eyes, focused on hers, but hers where still focused upon the land.

"Such a strong creature, but also fragile like glass. You don't have to be strong all the time Miss Rosette, I am here to comfort you if need be."

Rosette gaze turned and met with the man before her. 

"Is this simply Captains chivalry?"

Rosette led out mockingly. 

"Take it as you will."

"Then I will politely decline. I am thankful you care enough to spare of your own time with me. But these are things that only I can conquer no outside force can help me through this."

"Ahh, such raw determination. Who am I to keep pestering such a dedicated lady?"

"Please, it's no bother. It is simply a Captain voicing his concern, no?"

The man laugh, turned and walked away. With those final words her dismissal had been noticed. Yes, the captain indeed had an interest for this young lady, but she was not interested in such affairs. In truth, the Captain was an interesting man, but she did not care for him deeply, he was just a friend and ally when need called for it. 

Being the only passenger in this with powers, he took that as a way to speak to her, to use her as the ships guard. However, she did not refuse. Throughout their journey she has battled many forced that rose against these small ship, thankfully no damaged was taken thanks to her power.

Her mind, engulfed by memories of the past... nostalgia brew as the land slowly closed. How easy is the mind fooled by such imagery. A slight giggle escaped her lips. Not even the Cloud Atlas could bother her at this moment. Dreams that were like memories forever burned into her conscious... 

Mattered not. 

Her desire at this moment was just to reach home. 
​


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 17, 2012)

*Raziel *

Raziel stood up on the spot, the ship he crashed against was just in the middle of other two. Water started to come in from the hole left by his body, this place was just crazy and even more, he was already in the middle of everything without having chances to escape by himself since his knowledge about controlling aship was pretty much null. THe young man looked around for some instants not getting surprised at all that the fights were going one, however a couple of skirmishes called his attention; among those fights, one involving a female gunner and the other being between a guy using strange gloves and another marine.

Then the cyborg noticed the ship...a ship which looked decent enough to take him out of there and apparently the guy with gloves was the one protecting it.The shipwright pulled on a pair of pointy shades and slipped into a sly rocker pose. "Tch, no option "he said before drawing out both of his revolvers, one of them pointing at Brolly and Roku, the other was aiming at the plce Sentou was. His eye which wasa combination of flesh and mechanical parts, started to immediately search for a target until it found it." HEY FUCKTARDS, YOU ALL WILL OWE ME ONE!! SO YOU BETTER TAKE ME OUTTA HERE GUY WITH THE RIDICULOUS HAIR!"he shouted out loud.

*BANG! BANG! BANG! BANG! BANG! BANG!!!*

A rain of bullets fell upon the battkle field as he seemed completely sure that he was only aiming for the ones he recognized a senemies in the moment...that or he didn?t give a damn of who would end up hurt by his shoots.

" Reload! "he stated and in a matter of moments both his weapons were already full . A new barrage of shots happened.
-------------------------------------------

*Rouge*

The black-haired guy was looking with awe at the fight going on, more than anything because there were so much people kicking the crap out of each other to even notice who was an ally and who was an enemy. His eyes fixed on the mermaid he found a few moments before. He put an easy going smile and started his way towards her and the man she was apparently telling something to. If she was a pirate, he would be rewarded for preventing a troublesome species like a mermaid to go further with any evil deeds she would have as a pirate; if she was a marine it only meant he was going to have a few interesting comrades.  

_"There!! one of those marines! "_

A voice shouted and before he realized it, four men jumped tot ry and get him. His almost stupid grin didn?t change however hisarm in which he was holding his silver scythe moved rapidly delivering a circular slash cutting the four guys in one go.

"Hahaha, these guysa re funny! " he stated and effortlessly jumped a distance of ten meters forward, reaching the female he got interested in." So, ya a pirate or marine? "he asked.

*BANG! BANG! BANG! BANG! BANG! BANG!!!*

Instinctively Rouge jumped on both the pirate and the non-human marine knocking them down to the ground." Heheh, guys around here are crazy, those were some scary shoots. "


----------



## kluang (Nov 17, 2012)

*Roku.*



> HEY FUCKTARDS, YOU ALL WILL OWE ME ONE!! SO YOU BETTER TAKE ME OUTTA HERE GUY WITH THE RIDICULOUS HAIR!"he shouted out loud.
> 
> BANG! BANG! BANG! BANG! BANG! BANG!!!



"Kami-e" says and Roku's body goes limp and avoid Raziel's bullet. He looks at Raziel and surprised to see whats behind him, a rampaging, stampeding pirates. 

"Ohh, hell no." 

Facing two pirates, is ok in his book. Three can be tolerable. But that many? That is for people seeking death.

He looks at Brolly who just  pulled on a pair of pointy shades and slipped into a sly rocker pose. “This ship’s not jus’ my home, it’s a weapon too. Let’s see her go WILD!”

"Not today." says Roku and he sheathed his baton. "Julliane, lets move." Roku walks toward the edge of the ship and stop. "We'll meet again Brolly. And then we will finish our little duel here. And dont you dare die before that."

"Soru."


----------



## Chronos (Nov 17, 2012)

_*Rosette Scarlet Vincent Vermilion*_
​
*Home​*
After what seemed like an eternity, the ship finally arrived at port. The young elven lass had already departed towards her home. No hesitation brew on her mien, eager as she was to return home, she was also eager to depart once more. As much as she wanted to rest, to lay down and take it easy, it was simply something she couldn't afford as the dreams tend to come even more frequently than before. Something that caused her great anxiety, her heart pulsed faster as these dreams started to connect, to show imagery of past lives, as if they were more memories than mere images formed by her deluded mind. 

As she rode the carriage, her hand placer under her slender chin, eyes wondering through the distance, glancing the beauty of the wilderness as it past her by. Her thoughts revolved on this rather troubling matter. Bored of her own worries, a sigh had escaped her as she pulled her head out the window, watching the horses pull the carriage with their gallant like pace. Her eyes moved towards the right, seeing the man who was sitting a story above, driving the carriage with a smile beaming from his lip.

"Excuse me. Might you mind if I were to suggest to speed up the pace a bit? I'm rather in a hurry."

The old elf head turned, with a smile he nodded and lashed the cord that helped him guide the horses course, with that their pace increased. Without a moments noticed she returned into her seat, placing her back on the cushioned seat, the stress caused by her own thoughts were quickly erased due to her comfort, pulling a diminutive book out of her dress, along with a pen. She gently pulled the cap off and licked the tip of the pen, with that her wrist commenced a rather vigorous amount of motion. Moving through the white canvas, she was writing. Writing about her day, with a luminescent smile, she wrote until she arrived at her destination.

****​*_Few Hours Later​_****​ *

She had not only arrived at her home, but she had already mingled with her family and friends. A few hours had past and they had happily delved into deep conversation about her time away. A journey in search of knowledge, she had matured greatly through her travels, not only mentally but physically as well. But yet, even though she was only to be with her family for just a few hours, she had already departed once more towards the boat. 

Yes, she knew that this was not something that would last forever, in fact she knew that she would not be able to stay for more than just a few hours. It was saddening, however she was a professional, and as such she had to attend to her duties as not only a trained soldier, but as a spy as well. The elven corps have finally dismissed her of her duties, but she would have to temporarily move to another region, in case anything had leaked out of their system.

However, she was made clear that she was free to pursue her own goals, which was exactly was she was intending to do. One more she had arrive at the ship Josh commanded. Awaiting her, she glanced at him with eyes marked with the sign of dullness.

"Milady Rosette, quite an honor to be boarded with you once again."

"Quite. I leave my safety at your hands Josh." 

"You mean you will not protect the ship as before?"

"It is no longer a post. I will fend myself if trouble is to come, but this time the ship is not my top priority. Have in mind that the only reason I'm boarding, it is because of my own accord to sail to the Rocky Blue. Not to elude your delusions Mister Josh."

"Why so hostile my miss? I have done nothing to deserve such harsh treatment."

"Hush, Captain. As I know that you have been assembling all my travels with your ship. It was apparent to me, that letters had arrived the Governors office implying that all my trip should be with your ship. I have not sent such letter and the writing was much like yours." 

Josh reflected a plastic smile, with lack of words and his mind in shambles about what to do... He just turned and extended his arm, ushering young Rosette towards the ship.

"Let's us board Miss. We re done with preparations and we were awaiting your arrival."

"Are you to say that you kept these people waiting on my expense? Josh, I am flattered that you would put everything at halt because of me, but don't be so damn selfish. If I were to be late, then the ship is to sail. With, or without me. Do not think that you would win my affections with trivial acts of selfishness."

"I apologize my lady..."

A slight sigh escaped her lips. But she shrugged her anger away and mounted the ship that was headed to the Rocky Blue
​


----------



## Bluebeard (Nov 17, 2012)

InfIchi said:


> As Veran fired his Dragon's Breath Victor used his Tekkai to reduce the damage. "An interesting attack." Victor calmly exited the building, brushing his clothes off. "You've damaged public property. You've brought harm to the family who owns this home." He looked Veran dead in the eyes. "This is the reason you pirates are scum... SORU!" with a burst of speed, Victor knee's Veran in the gut, rolling him backwards down the road.
> 
> "Stand pirate." He says, spinning the sword in his hand. "I will remove your evil from this world. You will face judgement for your crimes."





Eternity said:


> *Merde*
> 
> "Excuse me, sir." Merde said, walking into the path between the Veran and Victor. "But to label this man as scum when all he has done is protect himself from you and your men, seems quite narrow-minded to me." His staff at the ready, he seeks to protect, not attack, and therefore waits for Victor to make his move. "I might not be a pirate, but I would rather become one then allow such silly reasoning to be used to attack free people."
> 
> ...



*Escape from the Marines - Pt. 2

Veran D. Crimson*​
Here Veran was, alone with the beast. Diego had left moments earlier to go and capture the ship that they needed for their escape. Veran was trying to give him as much time as possible, but right now it seemed very impossible. Coughing, Veran struggled to get himself back together and on his feet before Victor could attack him again. However, when he opened his eyes, standing in front of him was a shaven man wearing holy robes. He must've been seeing things... It almost appeared to be Oda himself. However, as the figure spoke it became clear that he wasn't. He was the monk from earlier that Diego had pointed out. "Thank you..." Veran whispered to Merde, truly appreciative of him. "Funnel Kick!" He yelled, kicking with his leg and sending a burst of wind straight for Victor's leg. The razor-wind hit his skin, but didn't do as much damage as it could have to because of Victor's Tekkai. "Damn it!" Veran cursed. How on earth was he supposed to get past his armor?
His eyes widened when he looked at Merde. Earlier when they were cornered in the alley, the monk had used some techniques that made several of the marines fall to the ground with just a slight tap. If he could do that to Victor, then he'd be able to buy himself some more time.
"Hah!" Veran chuckled, pumping his fist at the idea. Before he could tell Merde of his idea, Victor shot forward and swung with the huge, massive broadsword in his hands. Veran moved quickly enough to leap on top of the sword while Merde merely jumped out of the way in top. Veran smirked as he stood on top of the broadsword, staring down at Victor. "Flying Leg!" He called as he gathered wind around his own leg, strengthening it. He then brought it on top of Victor's head, knocking his head through the concrete. "That should hold him..." Veran muttered, landing besides Merde.
"Hello, Monk." Veran said to Merde, his voice rather calm as if he hadn't just kicked a marine officer in the head.
"Hello." returned Merde, politely.
"Well, so you're now a pirate."
"Seems so..." Merde muttered, his voice hinted with sadness at the idea of being a pirate.

Veran smirked. "Trust me, it's not so bad. Being a pirate isn't all about treasure and ransacking villages... See, my old captain told me what being a pirate is truly about. It's going on adventurers with your friends, nakama that's what he always called them. Together, you could see the entire world!" He told Merde, spreading his arms out in joy. "Your dreams can also be achieved... Without a crew behind you, it's nearly impossible. For me, my dream is to find One Piece and become the Pirate King! That's something me and my old captain shared; a dream. I've always had a separate dream, though... To gather an undefeatable crew, a crew of future legends... Here's my question Mr. Monk, will you join this crew?"


----------



## DVB (Nov 17, 2012)

Diego Vendrix 

Diego had managed to catch himself from falling into the ocean. He sighed as he wiped the sweat from his brow before looking in front of the marine ship.

All it needed was a paint job, new sails, some modifications and a new figurehead and it would be perfect for sailing, he figured to himself. 

From the looks of it, it was a marine-class caravel ship. Caravel ships one of the few ships designed for sea travelthat also could travel inland via rivers. Due to their lightness were faster and more agile then many of the bigger ships.

However, the trade-off was they were pretty fragile. However, with this one, it was built with sturdy materials so he reckoned it was stronger than the average caravel, being a marine-class one. 

He approved.

He went onto the ship and noticed there was no one. He figured all the chaos that's going on led to this. He whistled to himself as he undid what was needed and the ship was now theirs. 

"Now, what?" Diego wondered to himself as he wondered what was the next step.


----------



## Furious George (Nov 17, 2012)

*Fight at Loguetown Docks..*


Alisdragon said:


> *Julianne Murray*





luffy no haki said:


> *Raziel *
> 
> 
> -------------------------------------------
> ...





kluang said:


> *Roku.*



Before Roy realized what was going on the mermaid lass was on his mammoth shoulder, whispering her answer into his ear... 

"I have my own reasons to fight and no." 

And then like a river the mermaid's song poured in and The Man-King was suddenly in lands untarnished by time searching for something, someone he always longered for yet never could touch. He would continue searching for it all his life in this timeless land and... 

"I... I am bewitched!!" warding off the spell for a moment Roy managed to speak. Had the shipwright's music hadn't been blaring the mermaid's song would have hit him full-effect. as it was though The Man-King's will brought him out for a moment. Just enough time to release a powerful counter-attack. 

MAN SCENT!

Suddenly a sweet-smelling mist shot out of the pore's of Roy's body, covering the mermaid lass like dew. Immediately her knees began to tremble. Though she sung o, her swooning eyes fell on the still-entrapped Man-King with a... hunger that she couldn't explain. Suddenly he seemed so regal and rugged and deliciously raw, like the perfect specimen of what a male should be. 

" So, ya a pirate or marine? " The mermiad heard somebody ask but was too entrenched to answer.

She drooled a little but still sung on.

His head swam and he would not move, but still he released his manly scent.

And so both of them were unable to best the other. And- 

*BANG! BANG! BANG! BANG! BANG! BANG!!!*

Both the marmiad and Roy snapped out of their spells under the explosion of suudden gunfire. 

The devil-boy, who apparently was speaking before, immediately jumped on them both, sending all three to the ground for a moment. 

" Heheh, guys around here are crazy, those were some scary shoots. " 

The demon remarked stupidly... before The Man-King tossed him aside by the collar of his shirt clear across the ship. He thought no more of him, who or whatever he was. 

Roy stood to his feet and faced the mermiad with harsh eyes, pointing his axe at her.

"You are not a mere lass, but an enchantress! What do you mean by putting me under your spell, witch!?!" 

"I was not sure if you were a pirate or an ally." The mermaid stood to her feet calmly and spoke coldy. "And why do you call me a witch when you put me under a spell yourself... though it did not work." She wiped the stream of blood from her nose. 

"If it did not work than why is your nose bleeding!" Roy sweatdropped.

"Julliane, lets move."

One of the men on the ship (which Roy now realized was quickly becoming crowded) spoke. So Julianne was the mermaid's name.

"We'll meet again Brolly. And then we will finish our little duel here. And dont you dare die before that."

"Soru."

And the man seemed to disappear in thin air. Julianne then hopped off the ship and back into the sea. Roy ran after but she was already gone. 

"Halt, enchantress! I must still be compensated for the boat that your water tricks carried off!" He called out from the edge of the ship. 

The Man-King was now left with the man in the festive get-up known as "Brolly", the machine man, the demon he tossed aside and an army of pirates en route... and without a single idea what he was to do next.


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (Nov 17, 2012)

*Kashima Shiga*

The young woman had her sword drawn, standing there for the longest time as she ascertained the situation. Many of the pirates here were nothing but fodder, the marines sure to deliver their strike fatally against them as if a damnum fatale, but she would do her duty. ''Pirates, I will state to you my intentions.'' Kashima said, although her words were certain to be drowned out. This was something she must do though, state her intentions, even if the enemy was not listening. that would be on them, ''I will end your lives.'' That was all, nothing more needed to be said. It may have been fadaise, but her intentions were stated, clearly, without interruption. She could now act without remorse.

As if on cue, a pirate that had seen her blade rose up his gun towards her. Had he heard her, did he care? These were the thoughts of an unknown third party perhaps, but there was no thought that came from Kashima in the next moment. In a volant moment, she watched his movement, then reacted with her own as if she was a blade of grass blowing gently in the wind. Her head moved out the way of the barrel of the gun, tracking it with her eyes as he pressed on the trigger.

The second gunshot she had been forced to dodge today, the difference this time however, was that she was going to retaliate.

Kashima moved her sword.

A scream, a splatter, a slight thud following it as if something heavy had hit the ground. Then, finally, the clatter of a gun that had been recently fired.

No time to observe the rest of the situation, what the expressions on his face were, whether he'd beg for his life. All Kashima saw as she delved into her calm state, sinking further into the abyss where she turned off her emotions was a neck. An exposed neck.

Kashima, after the first blow had been dealt, turned on her heel, delivering another strike.

One scream, amidst all the other cries of battle, was silenced.


----------



## Gomu (Nov 17, 2012)

*"GAHHHHHHH!!!!"*

The battle would be fierce, as Sentou rushed forward, an attack of bullets readied to fire towards him, the release of said bullets came through multiple shots as they made bangs by hitting one another and some went by. But none hit Sentou, who was already moving for a tackle in mid-air for one of the marines smashing him into the ground. Before punching him with a powerful attack. 

As the other marines began to close in, Sentou grasped this guys hand and started to swing the marine and himself around smacking them with the marines now unconscious body from the forceful punch. As another marine started to aim a weapon towards him akin to a rifle, he'd use the unconscious marine as a shield and attack with a tackle using him to stay moving and readied for any other tactics. Marines that were behind him were closing in as well. Sentou leaped forward once again, landing a punch on another marine as he'd grit his teeth. He'd have to stave through the pain in his ankle.

To survive was one of sacrifice, if need be he'd have to bleed to death through this battle. But he couldn't let them take him just because of some little pain in his foot. So he'd trudge through it with a fierce spirit and even greater fist. He'd land on the chest of the marine he had punched and kick his face to make sure he was unconscious. In actuality, he wasn't trying to kill anyone, he was trying to escape so he didn't have to worry about this anymore, but the fights and his bloodloss were getting fatiguing.

He'd still have to push through it, knowing that every single gunshot, sword attack or opponent would need to be defeated. He wasn't afraid, just getting tired...


----------



## Chronos (Nov 17, 2012)

Gomu said:


> *"GAHHHHHHH!!!!"*
> 
> The battle would be fierce, as Sentou rushed forward, an attack of bullets readied to fire towards him, the release of said bullets came through multiple shots as they made bangs by hitting one another and some went by. But none hit Sentou, who was already moving for a tackle in mid-air for one of the marines smashing him into the ground. Before punching him with a powerful attack.
> 
> ...



_*Rosette Scarlet Vincent Vermilion*_
​
*Marines...​*
The young lass has finally reached port, moving through the lands she awaited till a certain captain reached port. Patiently walking through the streets, a faint sound managed to reach her ears. Her head twisted, and her curiosity started to brew within her system. Lifting her eyes brow, she made her way towards the not so far distance at her own pace. Calmed, collected, she did not hesitate. But as she neared, the sounds started to engulf the area... they were loud, grunts and squints, men and woman on the floor, bleeding, but not dead. 

"...What is this?" 

As she noticed bodies lined upon the ground, her worry seemed to have increased, her feet kicked the earth ferociously, her worry engulfed her senses and her calmed mien had been replaced with a serious, cold expressionless stare. Panting, running, she witnessed a young man, age did not matter at this moment, but his scream resounded upon the area. Men dressed in white and navy colored clothing, with pistols, rifles and swords held upon their grip. Naturally, they were fighting against some unknown and powerful force, probably a pirate. 

"Hmm..."

Only words that managed to escape her. But not too worry, with a flick of a finger and a kick of the earth, she rushed towards the boy, without hesitation, her feat lead her towards the back of the rushing boy, clapping her hands and slamming the earth, a wall of ice emerged from the earth almost instantly. Freezing the temperature around her self, bullets came within inches, but the gleaming crystal wall of pure ice had halted their progression. 

"It's painfully obvious you aren't alright." 

Noticing his wounded leg, she pulled part of the walls ice and coursed it through the air, much like scarf, it moved around the air with the rhythmic patterns of her hands. Coursing through his greatest wound, it twirled until it was tied. 

"That won't last long, neither will this wall. We better run."    ​


----------



## Gomu (Nov 17, 2012)

He gripped it, firmly pressing his hands around the throat of the marine, as he gasped. slashes across his coat and body, bleeding, as his eyes held an ominous gaze. After all, he'd just beaten this entire group. The group that went against him with his own two hands. But now, he felt the effects of fatigue, getting slashed in the right arm, stomach and back is what made him so exhausted, He needed to sleep it off, after a good meal, or some type of antibiotics. He threw the male away, as he heard guns aimed at him once more.

*"Don't move, we have you surrounded!"*

Sentou, had started to laugh a bit, clenching is fists as the blood of his arm began to drip down towards his fist. He'd gritted his teeth, showing no sudden moves of hesitation in what he was doing. But damn, he'd go down on his first day, and it was all because of that gunslinger. Her bullet kick-started this whole chain reaction of events. As he clenched his fists tighter.

*"Ready men... if he moves, fire at will! He shall not escape!"*

As he started to move towards the men with a screaming voice, and with this the concussive bullets started to fly. Would this be the painful conclusion of Sentou? As the bullets came however, a sheet of ice had started to get in his way, as the ice had stopped him from taking the bullets. The bullet rounds breaking the outer shell of the ice but not piercing it as they came rapidly. He'd heard that voice, the voice of someone who strangely sounded so familiar to him. His hands pressed against the ice.

"I guess you can say it isn't, eh?"

Sentou said as he watched the woman, until more bullets began to fly at her, once again she activated her ability to control ice in such a way that she'd made protection for herself. It was amazing, was that the power of the devil's fruit? The ability to do such awesome skills like the one she showed. As she said they'd better run, Sentou had began to follow after nodding, and as she said as they made their way, the bullets pierced through the holds of the shielding, and the men had began to give chase.

*"They're gaining on us, Ice lady!"*


----------



## DVB (Nov 17, 2012)

Diego Vendrix 

Diego had been fending off any Marines in the area before hearing gunfire. He turned around to see a pretty wounded guy and a young woman being chased by them. Diego could not help but feel something was special aout her. He did note there was something exotic about her.

He shook his before taking out Willpower. 

"GHOST BOMBS!" Diego shouted as he shot the exploding air bullets at the Marines chasing Sentou and Rosette. "Hurry, get on! My Captain will be here soon!" Diego told enough as he reloaded his revolver. He waited for them to get on the ship.


----------



## Les Mis?rables (Nov 17, 2012)

​
The pirates were ruining the fight, completely. Demetri was lost in the ocean of pirates that stormed towards the dock, and so was Asha. There was a chance the Fleet Admiral might have shown up so it's probably best it ended this early. This whole scene was confusing, all she knew was that the pirates were heading for the docks, she was as well, so just follow the bloody stream. A few marines jumped into the mass, there was no need to unsheat her sword as they were all stamped to the ground on their way in. 

Not far in front of her, she could now see Veran, the monk and the dock. She could spot some bruises and such, but they were doing fine, especially the captain by the looks of it. Happy as ever. Maybe this was it, no, it was definitely it. The crew she was going to set sail with, the captain she would follow into battle, and in return they would help find her savior. It wasn't all just a selfish act, there was something about that man that made her want to join him. He was handsome indeed, but it was not the reason, neither the appearance of the monk, she wasn't into bald guys. Hopefully the rest of the crew were good looking as well, and clean, oh she fucking hoped so. _If they aren't, I'll throw them in the sea._​


----------



## Eternity (Nov 17, 2012)

Bluebeard said:


> *Escape from the Marines - Pt. 2
> 
> Veran D. Crimson*​
> Here Veran was, alone with the beast. Diego had left moments earlier to go and capture the ship that they needed for their escape. Veran was trying to give him as much time as possible, but right now it seemed very impossible. Coughing, Veran struggled to get himself back together and on his feet before Victor could attack him again. However, when he opened his eyes, standing in front of him was a shaven man wearing holy robes. He must've been seeing things... It almost appeared to be Oda himself. However, as the figure spoke it became clear that he wasn't. He was the monk from earlier that Diego had pointed out. "Thank you..." Veran whispered to Merde, truly appreciative of him. "Funnel Kick!" He yelled, kicking with his leg and sending a burst of wind straight for Victor's leg. The razor-wind hit his skin, but didn't do as much damage as it could have to because of Victor's Tekkai. "Damn it!" Veran cursed. How on earth was he supposed to get past his armor?
> ...



*Merde*

"I am not sure about the undefeatable part, but now that I am on the run from the law, I guess I can tag along." He gestures with his arms all around him. "I hold no connection to this place. My all belongs to Oda, and my mission is to spread his word and help those that need it. If you will allow me to do that, I am yours."

He glanced towards the beastly lieutenant, who by now had risen from the rubble and was within inches of Merde's claws with his claws. The young monk acted like he had done so many times in the temple, whenever he was sparring with the others in the early morning hours, by pure instinct.
He bowed backwards, evading the claws by a hair's width to spare. His staff  rocks the ground as it is knocked down, making sure that Merde is able to bounce back up again, ready to counter. *"Adam's Law!"*  The lieutenant is sent to the ground, bowing down in a submissive position. "This is where we depart sir, I hope you hold no ill will towards me, as I hold none towards you."


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (Nov 17, 2012)

*Kashima Shiga*

Kashima was calm.

Even amongst the bloodshed, her expression never changed. It was cold, unfeeling, like an ice statue. Their was nothing in this town to warm it however, not even the blood, as it splattered across her clothes and face were enough to warm her. This was the attitude of someone that was made to kill, and was well-made to boot. To turn off one's emotions, it might be seen by some as monsterous, but to Kashima...It was beautiful, to be able to react so elegantly with such a calm mind and equally responsive body, there could be nothing greater.

A twist of her sword while it was inside of the gut...
An enemy behind her, which she turned around and cut...
In front of her, an arm, a glint of another piece of metal, they clashed. 
Kashima moved her free hand during the clash, the fingers, they went in, pressing slightly against a certain point on his chest.
The man dropped, and Kashima spared not a second as she hopped, slamming her foot into his head, then blocked a strike from another. 2 more ants down. 
Kashima stabbed once more, these were the people she'd waste little time on. She knew where the smart people would be, the intelligent people.

They would be where she had been until she had begun searching, an error on her part. One she realized too late. Then, maybe she'd get to see them altogether now. The pirates, wavering, heading towards the same place as her. She tore her blade out, then begun to advance quickly. Another pirate, she cut him down, stopping just long enough so that he could see her.

The woman from Wano Country began to cut her way as if a butcher, not stopped by the dreams or wills of the people before her.

Cutting her way towards the docks.


----------



## Alisdragon (Nov 17, 2012)

Furious George said:


> *Fight at Loguetown Docks..*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Julianne Murray*

Julianne heard what the guy with the giant axe said, he will not be getting any as he was a pirate after all. She pulled out her nife and slashed her upper arm as she rub her arm against Rocky Blue for it could be come shark bait. She quickly wrap seaweed around her arm then freezes it to stop the bleeding. She spotted a shark, she quickly swam away quickly. She did not know what Lt. Roku punishment would be if she was late. Too many ideas came to her mind, she jump on shore as she look around for Roku. Where was hell is he and she had to get a better weapon size this knife that was so dearly to her and her past.


----------



## Bluebeard (Nov 17, 2012)

Eternity said:


> *Merde*
> 
> "I am not sure about the undefeatable part, but now that I am on the run from the law, I guess I can tag along." He gestures with his arms all around him. "I hold no connection to this place. My all belongs to Oda, and my mission is to spread his word and help those that need it. If you will allow me to do that, I am yours."
> 
> ...



*Escaping from the Marines - Pt. 3

Veran D. Crimson​*











Victor fell to his knees before the two, his body momentarily stunned by whatever techniques Merde had used on him. This was perfect, Veran now could get away from Victor and he also had a new crewmate, who was strange, but he did seem rather strong so that was good. Veran rubbed the back of his head as he looked at Victor, "I've never really been a religious man but you can tell Oda that I said, thank you." He told his comrade with a smirk on his face. Merde responded with a simple nod and then he turned his back and started to walk away, heading in the direction of the docks. Veran followed and says, "Good idea-" Before he could finish his sentence, there was a loud rumble and the two new pirates' eyes widened as they felt the earth shake. There was a huge crowd of pirates coming at them!
"We don't have time to run!" Veran shouted to Merde, grabbing the monk and holding him tightly with his arm. He took a deep breath and as the huge crowd of pirates absorbed Victor, he releases his breath and shouts, "Wind Burst!" When he went flying, he looked into Victor's eyes one last time before they disappeared amongst the crowd of pirates. One thing was clear by the hatred in his eyes... He had gotten lucky and this wouldn't be the last time these two would face off. Veran grinned and shivered at the same time, happy and frightened by his new rival. It was truly a chilling moment.

The burst of air he had used was a lot stronger then the one Veran from earlier. However, it also had less control. Merde and Veran shot off into the air far above the pirates who could only follow their movement with there eyes. The two men screamed as they flew through the air and by luck they landed on the docks, sprawled out and breathing heavily. As Veran sees Diego with the ship that he managed to procure, he flashes a thumb up, along with a grin.
"We made it..." He muttered, standing up and looking over to see Asha, who had several cuts and bruises from Seifer. 
"Heh, you don't look too bad. I'm guessing you manage to beat that guy like I told you!" He told her. Asha didn't respond, but Veran continued to grin at her. That was until he heard the cries of the pirate horde moving towards the docks. They were closing in and although they were pirates as well, the horde of pirates would slow them down. 

"Let's get moving everyone! Everyone on the ship!" He commanded and Merde, Asha, and Veran leaped on the boat, despite their injuries. They knew they had to get out of this place. However, what Veran saw next was the greater challenge...

Slowly moving into place, two marine battleships were not far from them and their cannons were directly pointed at them. He could see that the marines were forming a blockade as more battleships started to line up. Adjusting his red cap, the captain was no longer smiling. This was his job as captain though... He had to get his crew out of this mess. "Get ready to set sail!" He shouted to Diego, his arms crossed and a stern expression on his face. Things were about to get very hectic...


----------



## Chronos (Nov 17, 2012)

_*Rosette Scarlet Vincent Vermilion*_
​
*Marines...​*
 What had she just gotten herself into? she questioned herself as she ran through the port streets, fleeing from the enemy attack, her feet coursing through the dirty ports. A boy shot a type of technique at the marines that were chasing us. Her eyes darted behind her as she stopped her pace, dragging her feet through the earth causing her to halt. Her feet stomped the land beneath her, and quickly a pillar of frost had emerged from the earth, causing the marines to abruptly halt. She did not intent to kill them, at least the time didn't called for it...

The marines were still on their tail, her eyes looked for a moment over her shoulder, another youth had screamed calling out for the pirates of this land. Probably the Rocky Blue's captain... Her feet built a certain amount of strength, with a bent of her knees, she propelled backwards, successfully achieving a certain number of flips and twirls among the air, her hands started to from released a gleam, crystal like material started elegantly shape into the shape of a beautiful bow, a flick of her fingers and arrows made of the same icy material were forged within a flash of light. 

Her feet finally meeting the wooden deck of the ship, her eyes focused on the ports distance. A serious mien completely changing into something completely different... A serious stare, focused, still as elegant and gleaming as ever. Her bow's crystal like string pulled, the arrow firmly gripped on her hands, before she released and the arrow was sent hurling towards the not so far distance. 

*Stab*

Piercing the man's arm, she forged yet another and continued to shot endlessly through until the crew were all too arrive. 

One. Three. Five. Nine. Ten. Thirteen. Eighteen had already fallen by her skillful marksmanship. Her head turned towards the distance... more ships aligned themselves into a barricade, her mien was nonchalant, calm and collected. It's not like she was not afraid of the outcome, but she was very wary that getting pressured would not help in the slightest.

"Captain of the Rocky Blue. I'm not of your crew! But I'll assist as I can, I need to speak to you either way."

She said with a confident tone, and a beaming smile. She was pretty confident that they were gonna make it out of there alive, and what more, she would ultimately achieve what she wanted. The ships beyond them... maybe she could make something, but what? She pondered her within her own thoughts, using her projectiles to keep at bay the marines that came by land.


​


----------



## Gomu (Nov 17, 2012)

*"WOAH SO MANY WEIRD THINGS TODAY!"*

All that was said through the "fire and flames" was this expression from the young fighter, taking a step forward making his way through the situation with a smile, he'd huffed as he was quickly getting tired once more. With an explosive attack that had halted and taken down a few more marines, Sentou felt that he was relying on these people too much and he'd have to return the favor sometime. 

However, once more, he'd almost slipped towards the ground catching his weight towards his hand and then pressing forward ready for the next large strike of opponents except the lady once more had already taken care of it with her quick projectiles striking them men and staving them off once again. Sentou would only watched with his arms crossed and a smile.

"Looks like more cavalry is here, we going on a boat ride?"


----------



## DVB (Nov 17, 2012)

*Diego Vendrix *​

"We made it..." Veran muttered, standing up and looking over to see Asha, who had several cuts and bruises from Seifer. 
"Heh, you don't look too bad. I'm guessing you manage to beat that guy like I told you!" He told her. Asha didn't respond, but Veran continued to grin at her. 

"Glad to see you're all right," Diego said with a big grin to Veran. He then saw the horde of pirates coming. Diego took both revolvers out and sighed into them. He then proceeded to shot the air bombs at the pirates and saw the explosions scatter then.

"Let's get moving everyone! Everyone on the ship!" He commanded and Merde, Asha, and Veran leaped on the boat, despite their injuries. They knew they had to get out of this place. However, what Veran saw next was the greater challenge...

Slowly moving into place, two marine battleships were not far from them and their cannons were directly pointed at them. He could see that the marines were forming a blockade as more battleships started to line up. Adjusting his red cap, the captain was no longer smiling. This was his job as captain though... He had to get his crew out of this mess. "Get ready to set sail!" He shouted to Diego, his arms crossed and a stern expression on his face. 

Diego looked to the two and heard the girl's suggestion. He had to admit he was entranced by her. Her soft mystical expression became a serious and powerful one. He nodded at her suggestion, but he had his own idea.

"Veran... anything out of me, including breath, is a bomb. You think you can amplify my breath with your powers and we make a big gale bomb?" Diego said as he looked to Veran with a smirk. He then saw the two people he saved.

"Get on. Someone a doctor?" Diego asked them as he helped Sentou. "There should be some bandages somewhere on here," Diego told them as he waited for Veran's answer.


----------



## Noitora (Nov 18, 2012)

*Brolly ~ The Genius Shipwright​*









​
 Things were simply out of control now. The marine he was about to face off with had abandoned the battle for a future date. They would most likely see each other again one day, but he did not hope on it. That guy was troublesome to deal with after all. After he left, and another marine and madman with a gun caused some more mayhem the huge manly man had chased off the mermaid girl. It seemed like for the most part the marines had been beaten off, and the sounds of hundreds upon hundreds of pirates storming towards the docks made matters worse. It was time to set sail without a doubt. Brolly darted his eyes over the ship to take note of who was left. Another girl, an absolute beauty had now boarded his ship. She was elegent and graceful and way out of his league. This was soon followed by a red capped chap, a hard looking man, a monk, a sexy swordswoman, they just kept on coming. From behind his pointy shades Brolly eyed the red capped man, there was something about him that told him he was the leader of this new rabble. Not only that, but they intended to take his ship to escape. The festive looking shipwright flapped his leather jacket and then shut down the music on the ship with a clap of his hands.

*“This is all WILD, ya know. Jumpin’ on my ride like that, thinkin’ yer incharge an’ all. Psh fool, this ‘ere is the Rocky Blue, the bestest ship in Lougetown. I’mma make ya a deal, this ‘ere is my ship and that there is yer crew. All of us wanna get the hell outta here so lets do just that and sort out the if buts and whats later. Ya cool with that?”* He directed this at everyone on the deck of his ship, posed and stern, his eyes gleaming from behind his glasses. If anyone else wanted an escape now was the time to leap on the ship. With the marines caught up in the town and been chased off the ship itself already there was only one obstacle left – the blockade. If there was a little trooper who could smash through it though, this old girl could. With the sound of an electric guitar being strum seemingly from no where Brolly thrust his finger towards Veran.
*“’Sup Reddy. I’m Brolly, WILD! Captain ain’t ya? Then Captain'us outta here.”*


----------



## Bluebeard (Nov 18, 2012)

*Veran D. Crimson​
Escaping from the Marines - The Conclusion!​*









​The strange man known as Brolly greeted Veran D. Crimson and as the two exchanged glances, something was quickly established. Veran was the captain of this little band of outlaws, but the ship, the Rocky Blue as he called it belonged to him. The shipwright granted him control of the ship and Veran nodded. He walked over to the top of the steps leading to the captain's quarters on the ship and addresses everyone. 
"Now I might not know all of you... But I am Veran D. Crimson and I'm the captain of this crew!" He announced, putting a thumb to his chest. Those who had already joined the crew simply nodded their heads and others might've wanted to object, but they simply listened for the time being. Meanwhile, the shipwright, Brolly continued to grin. Whoever this little squirt was... he was incredibly WILD! He had his stamp of approval. 
Veran pointed a finger out to the sea and to the blockade of marines slowly moving into place, "Out there are several marine ships! Regardless of whether you are a pirate or not... marine blockades have a policy. Don't let anyone in or out!" He told the little assembly. 
Several were surprised by his knowledge of marine tactics, but Veran wasn't lying. He was the survivor of a marine blockade himself... the siege on Ooza's ship and the destruction of his friends. However, Veran also knew that as a survivor, it was possible to survive and escape a blockade. He intended to repeat luck once again. It wasn't just himself that he had to watch out for though. This time he had a crew to protect. 
"The plan is that we bulldoze through the hole where ships have been placed yet. Unless we move fast enough, we'll be surrounded on every side. So everyone man your battle stations!" 
With that, everyone was sent into a scurry. Some picked up their swords, while others loaded guns, and those who had eaten fruits started to activate their powers. They knew things were about to get ugly on this ship. Brolly meanwhile started to activate some of the Rocky Blue's more defensive mechanics as they prepared for battle. Surprisingly, at the helm there was not Brolly, but instead another larger man with muscles the size of mountains. The Man-King, Roy, intended to get the ship out of this mess himself. Hopefully he knew what he was doing...
Meanwhile, Diego and Veran stood next to each other. Both of there arms were crossed as they thought of his earlier idea to create a combination of there two attacks, a larger-scale version of what had happened to burn down that building. "Hmm~" Veran said, stroking his chin. "It sounds crazy enough. If we survive this, I want you to be my second mate." He told Diego calmly.
"Second? What happened to first?" He asked.
"I have someone else in mind for that one..." He said, his eyes glancing over to Asha who held her sword in hand tightly. He then looked back out to the sea and saw that the marine ships were getting closer.
"Well, let's get ready..."

Commodore Grunmen smirked as he and his marines started to surround the pirate ship and it's crew that were dumb enough to try and go against a marine blockade. He help up a pair of binoculars as he eyed the captain of this little band, a boy wearing a red cap. The Commodore snorted arrogantly, "A Red Cap, eh? What a little Strawhat rip-off..." He muttered. He wouldn't last long enough to become a dangerous man like the Pirate King. Instead, he'd be stopped here, along with the motley little crew of his. They were so random-looking, seemingly picking anyone he could find. He saw a monk and some kind of guitar rocker punk, then two beautiful girls... Shame that they'd have to die, sinking on a boat filled with pungent men. Putting the binoculars away, Grunmen yelled to the marines on his ship, "Start moving the cannons into position! I want to blow that little blue monstrosity out of the waters!" 
Marines scrambled around the ship and did as Grunmen commanded. No one really wanted to argue with him, today had been a long day and Grunmen was a vicious leader. He also really wanted that promotion and if Grunmen was happy, they were happy. "Do you want us to fire at the same time the other ships do?" One of the marines asked. 
"Fuck the other ships." Grunmen growled. "You all will fire on my command, understood?" The marine quickly nodded and went back to doing his task.
Grunmen smirked, picking his binoculars back up and as he saw the pirates aiming their cannons at his ship, he dropped the binoculars and yelled to his marines, "Fire! Now!" 
"Now?" One of them asked. Grunmen pulled him in by the head and yelled in his ear so loud that his eardrum nearly popped.
"NOWWWWW!!!!" 
And with his order, the cannons were fired at the Rocky Blue. Grunmen's eyes lit up with lust perhaps for blood or simply pure excitement at the idea of crushing a pirate. However, to his suprise, the cannonballs only met halfway. They had been stopped by the Rocky Blue's own cannonballs. Grunmen shook his fist in anger and growls, "What the hell?" 

On the Rocky Blue... 












"Nice shot!" The captain yelled to the man who had fired the cannonball shot that saved the crew's lives. The gunslinger, Raziel merely looked at Veran with slight annoyance. 
"Don't think this means anything... I'm only helping you out because it's best that I survive this..."  The boy responded and Veran merely nodded. The captain then turned to his Second Mate and chef, Diego Vendrix. 
"Start charging it up..." He muttered. The cook nodded and his explosive powers were ready to be unleashed. He got to the edge of the ship and he simply breathed. Everyone on the ship was startled as an explosion shook the Rocky Blue, but before it could ignite the ship on fire, Veran was there. He took in a deep breathe as the fire came at the ship and he then exhaled, sending a powerful gust of wind at the fire. The fire went flying in the opposite direction, directly at Grunmen's ship. *"Gale Bomb!"* Both Diego and Veran yelled at the same time, leaping into the air. The massive explosion slammed into the marine ship, sending smoke and ashes flying through the air. "It was a direct hit..." He muttered. The ship wasn't sunken, but the crew was no doubt trying to get the fire under control before the whole ship was on fire. It had effectively been taken out of battle.
They weren't done just yet, though. There were at least five other marine battleships that had their cannons pointed at them. As one slowly moved forward, another shot from the marine cannons was fired but this time, the Rocky Blue simply moved out of the way. The crew went flying off their feet and slammed into the ground. Roy, the Man-King, was wrestling with the helm and as more shots were fired, he sent the ship right and left along with the crew on it. Everyone screamed and grabbed a hold of something so they didn't go flying off the ship. Once the heavy cannon fire was over, though, they were able to get to their feet. Veran woozily patted Roy on the back, "Good job, whatever-your-name-is." He muttered. 
"I am Roy, the Man-King, young captain! It is my honor to give you aid, but I simply do not think it will be enough..." He muttered, pointing towards the marine ships that were simply remobilizing and preparing to fire again...
"Yeah, looks like we need a miracle..." Veran muttered to himself as he started to think of his next move. However... 
"Captain! There is another ship!" Diego notified Veran, pointing out to the sea. At first, Veran thought that there was another marine ship which would only be more bad news. However, it appeared to be a pirate ship. Veran didn't recognize the ship or the flag that it flew. They weren't enemies though; the cannons weren't pointed at them. The ship only got closer and eventually it slowly pulled up by them. The two ships were so close that it'd be possible for the other crew to board. That wasn't the captain of the other ship's intention, though. A tall, long-haired man stepped forward a sword on his hip and his ears pointed, he surveyed the crew.
"Rosette!" He shouted.
The beautiful girl on the Rocky Blue who had been one of the first to listen to Veran stepped forward. Like the captain on the other ship, her ears were also pointed. Veran didn't know anything about her, but apparently her name was Rosette. "Josh?" She said, her voice filled with surprise. The elf responded with a nod. 
"I told you that I planned to protect you... I didn't forsee that you'd find your own crew or friends to join with though. I have to make this short-" Before he could finish, Rosette ran forward, leaping to the other ship, and embraced the elf with a tight hug. 
"Thank you.." She muttered, understanding fully what he meant by his words. Rosette then came back to the Rocky Blue and Josh and his crew shot off forward. 
"What was that all about?" Veran asked the elf maiden. Fresh tears on her beautiful face, Rosette looked at him and returned a smile.
"He's going to help us escape."


----------



## Bluebeard (Nov 18, 2012)

Continued--












The crew of the Rocky Blue watched as Josh's ship moved into position in front of them. The marines had formed a wall in front of the ship. There was no escape for him. Only one ship would be allowed to leave this place. Josh intended for it to be the one that Rosette was on. "We're only giving you one chance to surrender. If you do so peacefully then we will have you arrested, but you will be allowed to live." A loud voice said from a megaphone. Josh and his ship only got closer to the wall of marines. He himself stood on top of the ship's helm, a grim expression on his face. He held his sword in his two hands and glared at the marines. 
"I don't plan on surrendering to you marines!" Josh yelled. "I was given a task... to protect someone that I consider very close to me. I will carry this task out until I die so that she can accomplish her goals. So that her dreams live on!" 
Silence. Then a voice responded, "So it is."
The cannons started to fire and then Josh's ship was quickly sinking into the sea. The ship didn't go down without a fight. A rain of precisely-aimed arrows landed on the marines, killing them by the wave. "Damn elves!" One of the marines yelled as an arrow pierced him in the neck and he fell to the ground. Josh himself leapt over to another marine ship, a feat that only an elf could do. Once he landed on the other ship, the elf quickly started to cut down any marine who came at him. These men had only heard of elves... they had never faced one up front. He dodged their bullets, moving like a blur and cutting through them like butter. Before soon, the elf's blade was dripping with blood. The elf then leaped off the ship and moved to another. He continued to destroy the marine forces that were after him, but for a moment, he simply breathed and looked behind him. His ship and the elves that had fought with him were gone. He was alone. 
No he wasn't, a tear rolled down the man's cheeks. 
"Good bye my friends... good bye Rosette... I give my life to all of you!" 

Back to Rocky Blue...
The crew watched in stunned silence as Rosette's friend, Josh, took down two marine ships by himself seemingly. They were amazed by his sacrifice. None of the crew knew him besides Rosette, yet he had no problem sacrificing his life for them. He could've simply taken Rosette with him and abandoned the crew, but instead, he had fought for them. A tear rolled down both Veran and Rosette's faces. He had seen sacrifices similar to this before.. Memories flashed through his head of Ooza standing over him and protecting him with his last dying breath. Now forever, he would have that same memory of Josh. The crew was indebted to honor his sacrifice, a man who had given his life to protect the dreams of his comrades. He and Ooza were the same type of men. Veran wanted to become that kind of man, but he knew, he hadn't reached that level yet. Tightening his fist and wiping the tear from his face, Veran yells at the crew. 
"Don't let his sacrifice go to waste! Roy, get us out of here!" The man nodded and the Rocky Blue shot off with amazing speed. Brolly pumped his fist in the air as it sped away from the marines.
"That's my girl! This is WILD!" The man roared and the rest of the crew joined in, pumping their fists in excitement. The marines who had finished destroying Josh's ship tried to go after the Rocky Blue, but the ship had been given an incredible amount of time by Josh. There was no way the heavy, slow battleships could catch up to them. The marines had fallen for the decoy that was Josh's sacrifice. The Redcap Pirates had escaped and at the back of the ship there was Veran. A wide grin on his face, he waved to the marines.
"My name is Veran D. Crimson, Captain of the Redcap Pirates! I'm going to find One Piece and become the Pirate King!" He announced so loudly that his words echoed across the sea towards the marine ships. 
"That brat!" A singed Grunmen yelled out, angrily crushing his Den Den Mushi to dust. "We let him escape!"
Meanwhile, these words were heard by Josh who smirked as he lay on the floor as marines circled around him. He had left Rosette in good hands.
That was a man who had dreams of his own to accomplish, so maybe, he could help her accomplish her own dreams...


----------



## kluang (Nov 18, 2012)

Roku.

He landed on top of the lighthouse and sees the horde of pirates running around the dock. He looks at the sea and sees Julliane swam to the shore. She then walks up to the shore and look left and right, like looking for someone.

"Soru."

He appears before her and inspect her wounds. "Good job back there. Knowing when to retreat is a part of strategy." He looks at her knife. "I think you need a better weapon then that." and he looks at her. "After all this business is settle, go to the town's weapon shop and get yourself equip. Show the owner your marine identification card and he will bill us. Just get whatever you need and don't hold back. We're at war now."


----------



## Chronos (Nov 18, 2012)

_*Rosette Scarlet Vincent Vermilion*_
​
*Friends​*
 Her eyes widen, her senses shaken, what was about to unveil had a nasty smell... At the horizon she witnessed Josh incoming with the Elven ship. Her disintegrated into shards, her feet ran towards the edge of the ship as she yelled. 

"Josh! What are you doing, you idiot??!!" 

As she witnessed his valiant efforts to open up a space for them to escape, he had not only sacrificed his men, but his entire ship. A ship only made for transport, what had just happened? Everything went so fast, by the time she noticed, Josh had been bleeding and the marines had managed to corner him. With courage, and virtuous will, he alone stood against two marine ship and allow the passage for the Rocky Blue to sail into One Piece. He has not only aided her in her journey's but he went as far as to relinquish his life for her... She felt horrid, she did not like the fact of having a life die at her cause.

But she was grateful, as she rushed towards the edge of the ship. She looked at the distance, raised her hand up to her chest, she gathered a hefty amount of breath before she led out. With all he might, with all her emotion at place, she was able to deliver her final words to her dear friends and captain Josh.

"JOSH!! THANK YOU!!"

She was at lost of words, as the ship had successfully escaped the pursuit of the marines, and managed to take sail towards the Grand Line. However a bitter sweet taste had gathered in her mouth. Gracefully placing her hair behind her long, sharp ears she just watched as the ships burned under the might of a yet another powerful Elf. A boy she had met since childhood, a boy who grew to become much more powerful than the normality of the elves. Beings known to hate the other species, Josh went out of his way to not only assure them safety, but to save an entire ship filled with human passengers.

"We shared a childhood, we shared a life. He was kind to me and I was to him. I only regret that I was never able to share the same sentiments you shared with me. But to sacrifice your entire fleet for me? ...How bitter sweet indeed, to have many lives die only for the soul purpose to have me and the crew saved? Indeed you were selfish, and thought too much about your own feelings. However I am grateful... I desire for you to be alive, and if you manage, by some miracle, to be alive... then let us met at the end of our journey." 

She murmured to herself as she wiped the tears that fell from her eyes. This was a rare sight, as Rosette rarely cried for anything, she was a strong woman, a strong soul, but a caring one as well. She felt things deeper than most did, she felt horrid to witness a friend like him perish by the hands of brutes like the marine corp. With a deep breath, and a twist of her feet, she turned towards the crew and released a smile. Even though sadness, hopelessness, and fear ran through the core of her heart, burning like the flames of the raging sun, she ignored all her sentiments of loss and regret and opened her mouth, releasing the words that would ultimately decide the course of her future.

" Captain Veran D. Crimson! My name is Rosette Scarlet Vincent Vermilion, and, obvious as it may seem at this point I must ask, may I join the Redcap Pirates?"  ​


----------



## DVB (Nov 18, 2012)

*Diego Vendrix
Red Cap Second Mate/Chef*

Diego just smiled and shook the hand of the shipwright Brolly. He smiled before preparing the attack with Veran. He was surprised with Veran's choice of Asha. He was slightly peeved. After all, he was the first to join the crew.

She was pretty, he would admit though and strong, but... yeah.

After the Gale Bomb, Diego watched as Rosette's friend before his heroic sacrifice. He let tears roll down his face as he saluted the elf for it.

"He was a true hero and a true friend," Diego muttered before looking at everyone.

"All hands on deck! The injured msut be bandaged. Our destination... THE GRAND LINE!!" Diego shouted to the crew before he began assisting in any way he could.

"My name is Diego Vendrix, the chef and the... 3rd-in-command," Diego added as he looked on Asha. He had nothing against her, but he felt like she didn't like him very much.

"My dream is to become a legendary pirate! This is the ship of dreams! This is the crew of dreams! We follow the man who will become the Pirate King. We will become stronger and stronger, so we have nothing to fear as long as we stick together!"  Diego announced as he went to bandage Sentou.


----------



## Gomu (Nov 18, 2012)

"Gotta say that guy was a true man, for what he did I'll see him as going to the Warrior Heaven's, who knows maybe I'll see him there and we can go a couple of rounds."

A chuckle from his lips as he clenched his fist tightly, slowly gathering a serious face taking his eyes towards the sea as he watched the boats began to be removed from sight through the exemplary wind's that blew through the force of the air. A scent of salt in his nose as he sighed. The "Doom" Pirates had gotten him there, yet probably didn't make it out of the fray. Or maybe they did... his eyes closed softly. They were lucky bastards after all.

Some time had passed now since they had gotten away from the shores of Logue Town, his arms and body were being wrapped as he sat, and closed his eyes the cuts and bruises he'd gotten didn't make much of a difference to him, he was tougher than his body was when it came to willpower, but that was something gotten from old days of training.

"I guess now I'm apart of this crew for saving my life... I just hope you guys don't mess up my dream of being the Strongest Man."

He could careless about some mystical treasure, not unless it led him to being able to fight strong oppositions that could basically defeat him and have a great fight. It was an honest feeling, his bottom going against the grain of the wood his legs crossed as he'd sigh. His eyes looked towards Diego. But with a chuckle.

"Oh whatever... with or without you guys, if I see a powerful target, I'm rushing him."


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 18, 2012)

*Raziel Tyrant*

Raziel looked at Veran with disbelief...there were really this kind of idiots out there? His eyes went over in a circle watching at everyone that was on that ship, a pretty amazing one per see. A guy who seemed to be a martial artist, the one with the weird hair, and many other however the one who called his attention the most was no one but Veran D. Crimson, a fool who was retarded enough to claim the title of next Pirate King as soon as the death of Monkey D. Luffy  arrived.

His eyes then passed onto the figure of a woman, she looked strange, Raziel wasn?t sure of the girl being a human or not, indeed there were a couple of more of weirdos in that mess; a mermaid and a demon like bastard...Was this a new dimension? no that couldn?t be, he would have gotten a grip if things were to change.

Once he heard the motives of this elf like girl, he tsked his tongue, why the hell would she like to be a pirate?, they weren?t different than mere bandints, only difference may be that the pirates are most of the time in the sea. Then it came another weirdo, a pretty annoying one at that. He was saying that he wanted to become a legendary pirate...another one with a silly goal.

" Seriously, in what fucking ship I ended up in?"the sniper asked with an angry tone of voice." What is so great about being a pirate!? I?m not going along with your little games..."he stated, it was a miracle that he even bothered in giving his opinion" If you want to waste your time talking about your foolish dreams go on, but better don?t get near of me, retards."


----------



## Alisdragon (Nov 18, 2012)

*Julianne Murray*

"Yes, sir."

She ran off to the town, she guess Roku would just appear again somewhere near her again. Her she approached the center of twn to her it look like a ghost town. She enter the weapon shop and she saw a few weapons that was made from materials from the ocean. She saw a shield made from a turtle shell with the same symbol on her necklace. Her eyes show some emotions and felt like she made a connection with her past.

"Can I help you with something" the merchant ask?

"I am looking for some weapons, I am going to war."

"I see you have you have an intreast in the ocean idems. They have been Mermaids or proof one. Mermaid hunting is as popular as finding One Piece."

Julianne was not intreat in what the man said as she look over the walls of the shop as she made up her mind. She picked out a sharp sword that was made from a sword fish. Anther item was a water bag for her to store water when she needed it. The last item she pick out was a whip made of sharp coral. On last minute she did took the turtle shell. She show her marine badge and it would be charge to her boss. She took off with the weapons, she was wondering where that demon went off to. She guess having friends would keep away that empty feeling inside her. She went back to the Marine base to hop on to a marine ship in till the others show up.


----------



## Furious George (Nov 18, 2012)

*Manly Declarations, East Blue....*

Roy finally relinquished the helm and let the sails take control of the ship.

It seemed like the last few hours had all happened so fast for the Man-King that it may as well been minutes. 

Suddenly he was among Elf-folk and pirates with strange clothing and strange tongues. Suddenly he was sailing away without a say in the matter. Suddenly he was pursued by marines, steering the helm of a ship in the midst of fire, calling a mere child "captain". 

But now that the excitement was over... 

The Man-King lifted his eyes to the sky, a massive arm pulling the wool cap off of his head in respect, face twisted with emotion. 

"I SERVE NOTICE TO YOU, O HEAVEN! OPEN YOUR GATES WIDE! FOR ON THIS DAY YOUR HALLS WILL RECEIVE A MAN INDEED! 

... Roy could properly send Josh to the Halls of Oda.

"Enter into your joy, friend I never knew..."

Though Roy was indeed moved beyond words by the sacrifice of the Elf he was ashamed to admit that his mind was on other matters. Josh was a ture man, and Roy knew he himself was the type to give his life for a friend as well.... and yet The Man-King still felt like he was missing something vital to true manhood. But what was it? What did he lack that the Elf warrior didn't? 

" Captain Veran D. Crimson! My name is Rosette Scarlet Vincent Vermilion, and, obvious as it may seem at this point I must ask, may I join the Redcap Pirates?" 

The Elf-lass's declaration brought the Man-King out of himself.... for it seemed manly declaractions were being made! He made his way to the rest of the group with a brilliant smile. 

"My dream is to become a legendary pirate! This is the ship of dreams! This is the crew of dreams! We follow the man who will become the Pirate King. We will become stronger and stronger, so we have nothing to fear as long as we stick together!"  

"Hear! Hear!" Roy cried. This sort of talk always brightened his mood. 

"Gotta say that guy was a true MAN, for what he did I'll see him as going to the Warrior Heaven's, who knows maybe I'll see him there and we can go a couple of rounds."

The Man-King eyed the spiky-haired wounded lad with wonder. What did this youth know of a Warrior's Heaven? Roy figured he would come to like this one... 

"I guess now I'm apart of this crew for saving my life... I just hope you guys don't mess up my dream of being the Strongest MAN."

Now Roy *knew* he would like this one.

"Well said lad!" Roy said, clapping the boy's shoulder carelessly, causing a wave of pain and a shout. 

"Hey watch it!" 

Roy laughed a well-deep laugh

"My apologies, lad. But your talk of MEN has lit a fire in me! Who is next to declare their dreams?!?

" Seriously, in what fucking ship I ended up in?"the sniper asked with an angry tone of voice." What is so great about being a pirate!? I?m not going along with your little games..."he stated, it was amiracle that he even bothered in giving his opinion" If you want to waste your time talking about you foolish dreams go on, but better don?t get near of me, retards."

The Man-King smiled at the strange lad (who did not quite seem full human by his reckoning of the word) before kneeling down to put his mammoth arm around his shoulder. 

"Bah! Come now, lad, does it not make your heart aflame to see the MANliness in others!?"

 "Remove the fuckin' arm if you wanna keep it, bub." The sniper barked back. Roy simply laughed but respected his space. 

"Very well, lad. Perhaps you will feel like sharing after I am through!

Roy cleared his throat and looked down at this pecuilar young man with the Red Cap. This "Veran D. Clemson".

"I do not know what curious design the Fates work for me that leads me on this ship, but the Fates have indeed worked and we must make do. I am without my own ship or my own way back,and it seems that I have a way with this fine ship's helm..."  Roy didn't mention that this was his first time ever steering such a ship and most of his experience came from driving Rhino's in the Games back home. 

"Moreover, you seem to have a curious air about you, Red Cap. You made a man lay down his life for you though he barely knew you.... I believe I may find out what it means to be a true MAN if I travel with you. I am no pirate, but Behold!"  

Roy then laid his axe at Veran's feet and bowed.

"I am Roy Mulman! Lord of Pine-Tree Kingdom and Man-King! Will you allow me to call you Captain!?"

Though he went through all this ritual, Roy couldn't help but be tickled by this. He never thought he, a king, would bow to a mere boy that couldn't even reach his beard! 

He knew the Fates were with Red Cap. 

But he never knew that Red Cap himself would have a few lessons to teach him before their journey's end.


----------



## Les Mis?rables (Nov 19, 2012)

​
Asha exited the Rocky Blue's inside as she looked over the crew members who would serve under the future Pirate King. She had heard all the flurry commotion from the inside, they were sharing their names, thoughts and dreams. She wiped her finger across the railing just outside the door, it was clean, might just have been washed recently, good shit. "You have a beautiful boat here, Brolly. I love the interior, escpecially the kitchen, grabbed myself a beer whilst doing some inspection." Asha stated with her eyes scanning the wild man, he was definitely one of the cool guys of the crew. "Hope you don't mind."  Only by looking over them, she seemed to like most of them, only the explosive man was a bit too fiery, even interrupting her senteces back then. But she could grow to like him. She was fully capable of it, but she would not change the personality of other people just to satisfy herself.

As a sign of being friendly and trust, she had left her sword down resting against the mast. She didn't entirely trust them all, but it was a nice gesture. She jumped on top of the railing and sat down, crossing her legs, putting her elbow against her knee and resting her chin upon her palm. "I see that we are sharing some information about ourselves. So with great pleasure, I am introducing myself by my whole name, Ashaheh Potuzmaciel, you may call me Asha. Or not, it's up to you to decide, I have nothing against the formality of using full names. My dream, I don't have one, only a simple goal. I head out to the seas to find a man, now I don't know fully remember his appearance, nor his name. I have almost no information about him, but it's not going to stop me. Just like you, Captain. Becoming a Pirate King is almost impossible, everybody knows that, but you're not giving up, you stop at nothing."

Asha chuckled and slipped down to the deck below, landed on her feet but put her ass down on the ground, resting her head against the wall. She raised the glass of beer, nodded and consumed it like a pirate, she was one so she better start act like it.​


----------



## Eternity (Nov 19, 2012)

*Merde*

The young monk had, as he usually did, quietly observed from the sideline. He had scribbled down what had happened in his small leather booklet and finished just in time for things to quiet down. Roy had just asked to join the crew when Merde stepped forward to properly greet the captain.

"I apologize for my lack of participation in the escape, it was simply too good not to write down. Anyway," he hold out his hand "I believe a proper introduction is in order. My name is Merde Apolocco Dartagne, but my friends call me MAD. I am the Abbed of the Monestary of the Nineteenth Order of Oda's Exellence, and for as long as you allow me to do the things I do, I don't see why I can't stay for a while." He smiled wisely. Not to wide, yet not with a shy expression either. The smile of a man at peace with himself.

After greeting the captain and exchanging a few words, he began looking around at the makeshift crew he would be staying with from now on. Quite the collection of personalties, he thought to himself, flipping open his leather booklet again and begins to write down what he can about them.


----------



## kluang (Nov 19, 2012)

*Roku.
*
He's patching a marine, wounded in the fight. Several other medics and volunteers are on the streets, carrying the wounded and burying the dead. He knows these men. And he knows the risk in being a marine.  It's a highly dangerous job and with the New Pirate Age kicking in, it just become harder. 

But still, the tears flow from the maidens and widows of Loguetown. Curses flies from the mouth of boys and men. Some wants revenge, some try act brave, some are too scared to do anything.

Seeking revenge isnt the memento for the dead marines. It wont bring them back. Let your survival and life be their memorials. Live richly.

"Move the sick and wounded to the clinic, and if its needed turn the first floor of the Marine HQ into a sickbay." says Roku and he walks along side the volunteers and marines who are carrying the dead marines towards the graveyard of the marines. 

He grabs a shovel and help them digs the graves and then help them to put the coffin inside each grave. A temporary tombstones is place on top of the graves and then a moment of silence.

He then opens a large bottle of wine pours on their graves.

 "I wish I had flowers... they all deserved flowers."


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 19, 2012)

*Rouge*

The black-haired marine stood there looking at the mess caused, he clenched his fists and gritted his teeth, he took things too lightly and ended up arriving late to the party, many lives were lost, many people were hurt, and only thing he was thinking about was having a party. A sigh followed by him stretching his limbs was all he did, there was no point in regretting his attitude of before, only way to compensate for his irresponsible behavior was to help put things in order, his seniors would be the ones to decide what to do from then on.

He walked towards the candy store, it was destroyed and although it didn?t seem like the products were stolen, it was easy to notice that whoever entered there just went in to destroy the place in a stupid rampage. Rouge laughed bitterly, this was his favorite place in the entire island. He went over to a shocked owner, took a bunch of broken sweets from the floor and left way more money than what he should have paid.

_"Wait...this..."_ the man tried to say but Shard just smiled and throwed a carefree laugh at the man." Hahaha, it?s okay old man. Sweets are sweets, broken or not! try to use that to get a new stand. I?m sure i?ll be coming to buy more."were his words as he put a new lollipop in his mouth and left. This was unforgivable...wasn?t this like a lose for the navy?

Rouge shook his head trying not to worry about anything else returning to his laid back personality."Now, where am I supposed to meet the group? I?m lost here "


----------



## Eternity (Nov 19, 2012)

*Anna Yemen*












The noobie marine walk solemnly across the wooden floor of the bay, sunken ships and blazing fires from the last few remaining pirate ships still close. Over a dozen of pirate ships had escaped, through all kinds of different means. The sight of dead marines, pirates and the odd civillian was too much for the young ensign, who suddenly fell to her knees. Her entire body shaking, arms on her head and her head leaning on the ground. Tears where freefalling down her face, dripping down into a small pool of blood, most likely from one of the pirates that had been removed and scheduled to be burned that same evening.

She knew that she had to be strong. Show the inhabitants of this great city that she is there to protect, and that she is unafraid. But she scared! Very scared. Breathing in many times, her nerves slowly allow her to move around without bursting into a fit of tears yet again. With sore eyes, she drag herself by her feet, walking past houses, stores and decorations. A beautiful fountain now look rather dull and useless in her depressive state. Daring to look up further then her shoes, she see a florist shop with the florist still inside. Taking another deep breath, she braces herself and enters.

"Uhm, excuse me, but shouldn't you still be at the HQ?" she askes carefully, standing just inside the door, not really daring to go any closer in case she somehow was a pirate. Silly thought, considering she was 89 years old and a good friends of Anna.

_"Anna dear, you know fully well I am not a scared little pushover like those blacksmiths and woodworkers."_ her wrinkly eyes beaming.

"Figures." Anna giggles, but immediately after let a heavy sigh escape her. The ears of the old lady seemingly flip over upon itself, aiming straight at her, eyes narrow and mouth forming a sympathetic smile. _"Spill it."_ the old lady say, and Anna burst out in tears yet again.

"S-so many..so many dead. Many of my bes..best friends from the marine academy died all alone, fighting some ungodly, selfish bastards!" she hulks embracing the old florist. Half an hour later, she exits with a large bouquet of black roses. Following a general south-west direction, she arrive at a field where the temporary graves have been erected.


kluang said:


> "I wish I had flowers... they all deserved flowers."



"I have some black roses for my friends, might not need all of them." she hands over two roses to the other mourning marine, proceeding to find her friends, saying a few words, before returning to the other marine.

"Did you lose somebody?" she asked, her sadness apparent in her voice.


----------



## Alisdragon (Nov 19, 2012)

*Julianne Murray*

Julianne was picking moon flowers she would release tham late tonight. She heard that the moon helps open the bloom of the flower and the shimmer in the moon light as well. She was bored and everyou had their own way of mourning their loat ones. She had no one, to her she would never have a lover or a friend. This only made her a blood lustful marine. There was no emotion in her eyes as she kept walking, she did not know where she was going in till she bumb into someone. Her eyes looked onto his demon tail. She look up to this guy's faceshe noticed it was thesake guy from the battle on Rocky Blue. 

"I don't know where we are supposed to meet up. It could be anywhere, but we are not going to miss the boat to get off this island. So, do you have a name with that demon like you have going on?"


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 19, 2012)

*Rouge*

The Abyss boy looked back once he heard the voice of a female barely feeling that she bumped him. His eyes met with hers, she was definitely the mermaid he saw during the battle not long ago. She asked for his name and Rouge did just as she wanted." haha, of course I have a name, my name is Rouge Shard! I arrived to this town a couple of weeks ago so besides the candy store I didn?t know much about the place nor the rest of people in the HQ. "the guy with pointy ears said introducing himself. The silver scythe he liked so much was once again hanging from his back as his tail was moving from one side to another, it looked more like the tail of a dog than that fo a demon.

" So what about ya? You a marine too? what?s your name? What does it feel to be a mermaid? Do you have a boyfriend? Do you want a sweet? "he throwed all those questions at the same time while extending his hands with some of the products he just bought. " You see, I was planning on leaving some of these at the graves, even dead a candy is always welcomed, right? "he stated smiling, there was no point in getting frustrated by what happened, only thing left was to mourn the dead and then do as much as possible to prevent something like what happened on that day to happen again.


----------



## Noitora (Nov 19, 2012)

*Brolly ~ The Genius Shipwright​*
The boys and girls who had found themselves on his ship were now in the stages of introducing themselves to each other. It seemed that many of them had dreams and plans for their future and funnily enough he was no different. He stood in the centre of his ship with his arms crossed after he had been making use of the Rocky Blue?s many adjustments for their escape. Of course there would have been no victory if that other chap had no sacrificed himself but he was glad to be out of that situation regardless. From the depths of the ship the swordswoman from before made herself known and complimented him on the interior of his ship. The rocker lowered his glasses slightly and smirked in reply. 
*?Cheers, she?s gotten me far so I take care of her. Ain?t never had such a loyal ship.?* He spoke as if the ship had a personality of his own, though that was mainly simply shipwright talk when they felt a strong bond to their vessel. Little did he know how right he actually was. He turned his attention back to the crowd; some were now requesting to join the man in the red caps crew. He certainly had an air of inspiration about him; this was something even he could not deny. He continued to watch the exchanges after putting his pointy glasses back in his pocket.

It was quite interesting to see who had come aboard the ship. First to address the captain was the beauty elf-looking woman. It had been her friend who had sacrificed himself for them and now her protection had been put in Verans hands. Diego Vendrix spoke out next, naming himself the chef and the second in command of this bountiful crew. He seemed to have the dream of becoming a legendary pirate, famous through all the sea. That was quite the dream but something a man would strive for. It was impressive. Third to speak was a man who wanted to be the strongest man alive. It was a pretty out there dream, maybe he meant in martial arts, still that was a crazy ambition, he was not one to judge any for their dreams though perhaps he had what it took to be truly up there. Fourth was a man, or perhaps not a man, spoke up seemingly impressed by the antics occurring in front of him. He was a pretty angry little guy but that fiery and considering the band here on his ship now he would soon be turned to the view of friendship and family, Brolly simply got that impression. Next the massive muscular man with a huge axe, he certainly seemed the type to get along with. He seemed to go around the crew speaking his mind about them, giving them encouragement like some sort of fatherly figure; this caused the rocker to smirk slightly. His journey consisted on learning what it meant to be a true man, a damn good drive if any had one. The second female on the ship spoke next, revealing her name as a long one, making Asha the much more preferable choice. She had a much darker dream than some of the others but it was something to be respected. After she spoke she went to the lower deck and began drinking. Lastly the monk made his voice known. Merde he named himself and spoke of his order and how he intended to remain with them for the time being. All that was left was the shipwright.

*?Wild.?* Brolly said as he fluttered his leather jacket, both arms stretched out as he shrugged his shoulders. With a smirk over his lips he ran his eyes over each member of the newly forming Redcap pirates. 
*?That?s alotta personalities in one place, I gotta say. Also alotta ambition, maybe all that pushed together can really get ya somewhere. Ya can call me Brolly, I?m the shipwright and this ship is called the Rocky Blue.?* His hand suddenly thrust to his chest as he pressed his thumb into it. *?And she is mine. I built her and she goes where I go. I wanna sail to the end of the world on a ship I built, I wanna see every island I can see, every inch of blue I can see, I wanna adventure like no other pirate. If gettin? to the edge of the world will make ya the Pirate King Veran then ya have yer shipwright and yer ship.?* With a flick of his wrist a cigarette appeared between his teeth and from the tip of his gauntlets index finger a light sparked alive. 
*?We?re outta the fire fer now. Headin? to Reverse Mountain right? We?re all pretty tough from what I can tell, East Blue is behind us. We?re jumpin? right into Grand Line??* Brolly asked as he crossed his arms once again. The tall, slender man was prepared for the stronger seas ahead but whether the rest of the crew was, was another question altogether.


----------



## Noitora (Nov 19, 2012)

*Seifer Demetri ~ The Marine Swordsman​*

​The marines of Victors squad had become to gather. After the mayhem in Lougetown a lot of them needed to tend to their wounds and relax. Many lives had been lost this day and many pirates had escaped. A tinged ached on the back of Seifers? neck as a particular pirate crew escaped that caused him a little concern. Something about that band of pirates sent his sensors to red but for now it did not matter, there was very little he could do about it. With a small shake of his head he left the pirates he had captured in the stampede to the hands of the sailors to take into custody. In his stride he noticed a pair of marines whom were part of Victors squad attending to the graves. He watched them with his usual blank expression as he made his way past and towards the HQ. They would all be rounded up soon, there was no way this man Victor would let such a defeat go unpunished. All of them were to blame, being so caught up on one or two pirates it assisted in the escape of hundreds. None the less they did what they thought was right at the time.

The thought of the battle returned his memory to the female swordsman he had been battling with. Her skills were something to be admired and the fact their battle had been interrupted was not far from infuriating even if he did not show it. As he arrived at the HQ he suddenly stopped moving. It was time to power up unfortunately. After a few seconds of silence Seifer started dancing the robot, his body popping and rotating to silence, leaving the other marines gob smacked. After a few moments of silent robot dancing he white visor lit up like a headlight and in a robotic voice he echoed out.
*?Power full.?* As if nothing had happened he continued walking forward into the HQ. While thinking himself he quietly said under his breath, his mind resting on the young woman he had been doing battle with. 
*?So? this feeling? is love?? *Once inside he would wait for the rest of the marines to gather for their debrief on the situation and their next assignment. No rest for the wicked.


----------



## Alisdragon (Nov 19, 2012)

*Julianne Murray]*

"Yes, I am. My name is Julianne Murray, I don't have a boy friend nor many friends. You could try and win me over with your own ways. For being a mermaid it feels like a second nature to me to just breath under water and swim as fast I can go. What is it like being a demon?" 

Her flowers could last till tonight night anyway, the sun would help them give of a more simmering look anyway. She guessed she could come with him to the graves that was just buried. She walked with him as she thought about the other question he ask her as well. She could ask Rouge if he had any type of sea salt candy, that was her favorite type of sweets, she did not have a reason to go to a cemetery. But she would mour the ones they lost today with the moon flowers.

"I hope you don't mind if I come with you to the cemetery with the ones we lost today. I will mourn later, by laying moon flowers out to sea for the lost souls of the sea can rest in peace. That can only be seen at night for the light of the moon flowers can be seen brightly and help guild them home. I would like to have a sweet, do you have any sea salt candy?"


----------



## Bluebeard (Nov 19, 2012)

*Veran D. Crimson

At Sea~​*​
As the Rocky Blue and it's new crew sailed through the open waters, Veran stood there with his hands on his hip and a proud expression on his face. His journey was finally beginning! It had took the sacrifice of a great man to start it, but he wouldn't fail Josh or his memory. He'd protect Rosette since she was a member of his crew and he wouldn't let anyone in his crew be harmed. The strange thing was that he barely knew any of them, they were pretty much all strangers and the one he was closest to was actually Diego, the cook. So he turned to the strange array of crewmembers that he had gathered and before he knew it, Rosette was in front of him.
" Captain Veran D. Crimson! My name is Rosette Scarlet Vincent Vermilion, and, obvious as it may seem at this point I must ask, may I join the Redcap Pirates?"  
Veran smirked at the girl and extended a hand, "Rosette Scarlet Vincent Vermillion, after the sacrifice Josh made for this crew and my dream, how could I say no? Welcome to the crew, I promise to protect you and whatever your dream is." Veran told Rosette, a warm smile on his face. Other crewmembers then started to move in near Veran, introducing themselves and announcing their dreams. After Rosette, a young wild-looking boy came forth. He was the one who had injured his leg earlier. He limped over to Veran and the others before he started speaking.
*"I guess now I'm apart of this crew for saving my life... I just hope you guys don't mess up my dream of being the Strongest Man."* 
_Strongest man in the world? That's a very hard task to accomplish. Almost hard as becoming the Pirate King!_ Veran thought inside his head, a grin forming on his face. Whoever this kid was, he had ambition and for that, Veran respected him. Veran shook his hand, the two exchanging tight grips. He would make a good crewmate and for some reason, there was some kind of strange power coming from the boy. Veran didn't know what it was, but he felt it. 
From the looks of it, Veran had a crew filled with all kinds of people. An explosive chef who wanted to become a legendary pirate, an elf girl, and a kid who dreamed of becoming the Strongest Man in the world. Since he couldn't really predict any of thse peoples' dreams, he simply wondered what the next person who introduced themselves would be like. 
" Seriously, in what fucking ship I ended up in?"the sniper asked with an angry tone of voice." What is so great about being a pirate!? Im not going along with your little games..."he stated, it was a miracle that he even bothered in giving his opinion" If you want to waste your time talking about your foolish dreams go on, but better dont get near of me, retards."
Veran's bright smile quickly turned into a frown as the gunslinger spoke, his negativity getting to seemingly everyone on the boat. However, Veran pushed through the kids negativity and walks closer to the strange man. "How can you say that after the sacrifice you just witnessed?" He asked him. Veran stared the punk in his eyes and what looked back at him was cold, seemingly inhuman. Veran raised an eyebrow, "What exactly are you?" 
Before a brawl could happen between the captain and the gunslinger, a larger gentleman stepped in between the two. This was the massive man who had taken control of the helm earlier. He was the crew's helmsman it seemed like it unless anyone else could show that level of control over the ship. Roy started to speak to the strange gunslinger, his name apparently Raziel, but there was no reasoning with the boy. He walked off after he was finish conversating with the man, going to his own corner of the ship. Veran eyed him as he walked away. He figured that this would not be the last time that these two clashed heads on this ship. They were two very contrasting personalities after all.
Even though he had kind of introduced himself earlier, Roy, the Man-King as he was called went on about the 'fates' and how they had brought him to this ship. Veran kind of believed in such a thing, he never really put much thought to it. However, what happened next suprised him more then anything. 
"I am Roy Mulman! Lord of Pine-Tree Kingdom and Man-King! Will you allow me to call you Captain!?"
He tossed the giant axe that he carried on to the ground in front of him. The floor on the ship seemed to shake and he was amazed that anyone could lift an axe that size. However, he had never seen a man Roy's size in his life before, though. This man was apparrently some kind of noble, though. A lord of Pine-Tree Kingdom? Veran had never heard of such a place and he kind of doubted it's existence. However, there were many mythical lands that were said not to exist like Elbaf or Skypeia. So he believed him for now. Veran then started to laugh, "Roy, I like your style! Of course, I'll allow you to call me captain. As long as I'm allowed to call you the helmsman of this ship!"Roy did a polite nod and got off his knees, "It would be my honor, captain." 
Hidden behind Roy who had moved out of the way was the beautiful swordswoman from earlier. She was one of the people that Veran was really interested in. She was also significantly less burly and manly then Roy so that kind of helped. 
"I see that we are sharing some information about ourselves. So with great pleasure, I am introducing myself by my whole name, Ashaheh Potuzmaciel, you may call me Asha. Or not, it's up to you to decide, I have nothing against the formality of using full names. My dream, I don't have one, only a simple goal. I head out to the seas to find a man, now I don't know fully remember his appearance, nor his name. I have almost no information about him, but it's not going to stop me. Just like you, Captain. Becoming a Pirate King is almost impossible, everybody knows that, but you're not giving up, you stop at nothing."
She told Veran as she leaned on the railing of the ship. Veran smirked, "You seem to understand my goal pretty well..."  That was truthfully what impressed him about her back at Loguetown. She had an amazing amount of drive, something that she had seen in her battle with that marine swordsman. Not many people could keep up with a person like that and survive.
"Well, Asha, I'd like for you to be the First Mate of the Redcap Pirates if you're fine with that?" He asked her and the swordswoman seemed to be suprised at first by his choice, along with the other members of the crew. Were they not worthy enough to be First Mate, he had just me most of them? The captain had his reasons for doing everything. Asha finally responded and she took a drink from her mug. 
"Aye!" She told him. 

Veran smiled and then turned away from her. Now standing in front of him was the shipwright known as Brolly and the creator of the Rocky Blue. 
*Thats alotta personalities in one place, I gotta say. Also alotta ambition, maybe all that pushed together can really get ya somewhere. Ya can call me Brolly, Im the shipwright and this ship is called the Rocky Blue.* He declared slamming one of his thumbs into his chest so hard that it looked like it hurt. Brolly was a very wild man and he towered over Veran. Veran wasn't intimidated, instead, he actually liked the guy. He was just enough crazy that Veran could get a long with him. He'd have to tell him some of his more.. inventive ideas for the ship and see if he could put his talents to work.
*Were outta the fire fer now. Headin to Reverse Mountain right? Were all pretty tough from what I can tell, East Blue is behind us. Were jumpin right into Grand Line?* 
Veran crossed his arms as the eager shipwright asked him of his plans. 
"You're right, I've spent far too much time on this sea and with so many pirates out there hunting for One Piece in the Grand Line, we can't be left behind! Judging by how we handled those marines before Josh came to aid us, I think we're damn ready. It's the bonds and dreams that we share that will keep us pushing forward, anyway... Onward to Reverse Mountain!" The captain shouted towards the rest of the crew.
Once that was finished, Veran wiped his forehead with his palm and as Brolly started to walk away, Veran stopped him. "I'm guessing Asha got that beer from you? Go ahead and serve us some drinks if this is your ship, Brolly! We're not at Reverse Mountain yet and I'm pretty sure you all think I'm a little boring... So let's enjoy our first night together, Redcap Pirates! Drink and party to your delight!" He told the newly formed crew who responded with his declaration by triumphantly pumping their fists into the air.


----------



## DVB (Nov 19, 2012)

*Diego Vendrix
Red Cap Second Mate/Chef
East Blue, Approaching Reverse Mountain*

Diego smiled at everyone before glaring at the sniper. "You know, we don't exactly need you," Diego said scathingly to the sniper. He really wanted to blow his brains out.

However, now wasn't the time. 

He was interested to see why the captain chose her. "I know she's strong, but I hope we're not going to have kids on this ship soon. We don't have a navigator or a doctor," Diego commented to Rosette.

When party time was declared, Diego smirked.

"Hey Brolly, show me where the kitchen. It's time to show you guys why the Second Mate is also a kickass chef!" Diego said as he looekd around.

Well, if there were any Sea Kings, there was dinner right there.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 19, 2012)

*Raziel Tyrant*

After his words, the captain of the newly formed Red Cap Pirates who apparently gained the respect and services of all of the people aboard the ship but Raziel, kind of confronted him. Getting his hands ready to draw his gun and shoot without advice at the first sign of him attacking. A huge man, Man-King, was the one who ended up interrupting what would?ve turned into a skirmish if it weren?t because of him. He wasn?t in the mood to deal with them and even more, he wasn?t going to bow his head nor ask to join the crew of that boy... He had his own things going on to be playing pirates with a bunch of dreamers. 

"Tsk. So stupid "

He walked away towards a corner of the ship ignoring the last words directed at him by the chef and second mate of the crew. It was not as if he needed them either, as soon as they get past Reverse Mountain and reach the island where his guild of bounty hunters was, he would jump off the ship and hopefully would never see any of them again.
_
"How can you say that after the sacrifice you just witnessed?"

"What exactly are you?"_

Veran?s words resounding in his mind as he frowned while looking at the sky._" I?m someone who has seen enough of those, enough not to be moved by one more...Even these older guys are nothing but kids."_he thought slightly annoyed but also thinking deeply about it, he was a man with responsibilities, something such as _dreams_ was not enough to make him forget that.

For the second time in the day, the face of _that person_ appeared in his mind and once again the same line was whispered by his mouth.

" Going only after your dreams doesn?t make you more admirable at all. "this time looking at the party that was going on in the ship.


----------



## Axelthewanted (Nov 19, 2012)

Silver Katamure

One year had passed sense my old man passed away in that dreadful day. But... It was also the day when I ate the Raimei Raimei No Mi, giving me the power to control lightning. It's quiet cool when I come to think of it. But I'm cursed to never swim again. Now the sea has turned to my greatest threat but also as my greatest challenge.

I walked around the streets of Loguetown after hearing about the execution of the great pirate king Monkey D. Luffy. the day was bright, no clouds in the pretty blue sky and the sun shined magnificently against the blue sea. This day not fit for an execution. Getting closer to the center of the town, I noticed the crowd surrounding the groups of marines. Yes, I finally got to execution and just in time. Only problem is...

"I can't see!!!" 

The only thing I could see was two marines dragging the Pirate King by his arms across the stage. I needed to get closer to see more clearly. I tried to get pass the people but they pushed me back.

"Agh... How am I suppose to get a better view if I can't get closer."

So It finally hit me. I pulled a chain that was wrapped around my waist. I threw it straightly to the ceiling of a bar. With its oroboros head it gripped on to the roof. I pulled myself up with all my strength and jumped on to the roof the bar.

"Well I'll just have to get a higher view."

All my practicing I've been doing actually paid off. I directed my sight to the Pirate King.

"So this man is the pirate king Monkey D. Luffy."

I my sight focused more and more to him, I noticed a smirk across his face. But why? He is about to be executed. I couldn't get my finger to it until he spoke his last words.

"My treasure is yours for the taking... but you'll have to find it first! I left everything I own in One Piece!"

Shortly after he was finally put to rest. I felt bad for his death but then the thought of One Piece took over my mind. I took minute to think it over and finally reached a decision. 

"I'm going to reach One Piece and become a pirate king."

Very high expectation.  I don't know why but I just wanted too become a Pirate King. I guess I wanted to make my old man proud and live on as I Wished. Be... remembered. 

"Now to find my ride." ​


----------



## Furious George (Nov 20, 2012)

*Time for a Pint!!* 

When party time was declared, Diego smirked.

"Hey Brolly, show me where the kitchen. It's time to show you guys why the Second Mate is also a kickass chef!" Diego said as he looekd around.

"It is in the lower decks, 3rd door to your right lad!" 

Roy remarked with a grin, walking back up the deck carrying 6 huge barrels beneath his arms and plenty of mugs (big mugs) between his fingers. 

*"Yeah its like the big man said you just go down the WAIT A MINUTE how do you know where the kitchen is already!? And how did you move so fast!?! IS THAT MY BOOZE!"* The Shipwright cried. *This is almost too WILD!* 

"Begging your pardon, friend Brolly." Roy didn't refer to Brolly as 'lad' since the man appeared to be closer to his age. "But any MAN could smell a batch of ale as fine as this a mile away! I merely followed my nose once our captain declared a time for merrymaking! There can be no merrymaking without a good pint!"  

With cheers Man-King began to toss the rest of the crew their mugs and placed the barrels of beer down for the others to bust open. He tossed one to the Shipwright who easily caught it.

*"Wild, man... Wild."*  By the smile on Brolly's face Roy assumed that his strange talk was a positive response.

Roy continued to toss the mugs to the others with a laugh on his lips. He probably wouldn't care either way but he didn't realize that most of his crew were too young to legally drink by usual custom. There was no such law in Pine-Tree Kingdom. In his country it was common for 8 year olds to stumble about with booze-washed grins and noses pinched red.

He thought twice about tossing one to the monk MAD though, taking into account how stuffy the friars in his own land were about the bottle. 

"Would it be profane to share a drink, O man of the cloth?"

Roy teased in good-nature, holding the mug toward Merde to see if he would take it.


----------



## kluang (Nov 20, 2012)

*Roku*



Eternity said:


> *Anna Yemen*
> 
> "Did you lose somebody?" she asked, her sadness apparent in her voice.



"My men. Some of them actually." says Roku and pours another bottle of wine on top of their graves. "No one should go to the afterlife before tasting some good wine." He looks at her tilts his hat. "Thank you for the flowers." and he leaves her. Roku walks straight to the headquarters, preparing himself for a war and at the same time wondering where did the new marine boss of this side of the sea gone to.


----------



## Eternity (Nov 20, 2012)

Furious George said:


> *Time for a Pint!!*
> 
> When party time was declared, Diego smirked.
> 
> ...



*Merde*

He smiled warmly at the big muscle man, raising his hand. "No thank you, it is certainly a nice gesture, but I have taken an oath to only ingest that which strengthens my body." The corner of his mouth raised a little as he continued. "Besides, you really don't want to see me drunk."

When the party begun becoming too loud, and the girls began slowly loosening up enough to talk to him, he said that it was nice to see them, but he had to train.

Finding a quiet place at the back of the boat, a little out of the way, but not so much so that he couldn't see what was happening. First, he took a few push-ups to warm up, closely followed by pull-ups to get his arms going. Then he stood on his hands, breathing slowly go get his heart rate down. Tilting to the side, he changed his centre of gravity to his right hand, removing his left hand from the ground and putting it in front of his face. If that wasn't impressive enough, as soon as he found a comfortable position, he began pulling himself down and pushing himself up, doing single hand handstand push-ups. Not even breaking a sweat after the fiftieth, he leaped back to his feet, looking around and started his daily prayer ritual. 

"Magnificent Oda in the highest
take me as I am
let me rest and work equally
in your loving embrace
until my time comes
and my deeds are fulfilled"

Drawing in the air, he makes a multitude of forms, ending with a deep bow. From his sash, he fishes out small bonsai tree. Despite it's small size, the strength of it rivals that of steel, thanks to his careful pruning and chi channelling. Setting the tree down in front of him, legs crossed, palm against the figs, he whispers *"Chi Surge"*, feeling a strong warmth flow out of him, into the tree.


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (Nov 20, 2012)

*Kashima Shiga*

Kashima stood near the railing of the ship she was positioned on, the actions she had committed today did not bother her. She had cut through her enemies at the command of those above her, men, women, even children who had been aiding the pirates at Loguetown. Her blade, at rest in a barrel of water to help get rid of the blood that had been getting steadily ingrained within the metal during her slaughter. Her clothes, having been washed and hanged, she'd have to clean them several times to try and get rid of the stains that now soaked them. 

Her thoughts wandered not around what she had done, but rather the actions she would commit in the future, filled with neither remorse or regret, but curiosity. She had only glimpsed upon just a few of the people she would slaughter later, like a well oiled machined she went over her battle plans in her plan. A small cheer she heard, from one of the rooms in the ship, A party? She might have to check it out later, if only to make sure at least one person was keeping track of where the ship was. There was no time for celebration or cheeriness for her right now. She had been given a mission, and she'd complete it.

Kashima gave a small sigh, it'd be a while before her blade would be properly soaked.


----------



## Axelthewanted (Nov 20, 2012)

Silver Katamure 

Pirate and marines all across Longuetown started dispersing gathering their crews and troops, to their ships and heading out to sea. I needed to find myself a ship to hop in to, sense my last ship sadly sank down with my.... grandfather. I got frustrated and desperate knowing that I'm running out of time and ships. 

"Damn it. What should I do?!"

I screamed running out of patience as my mind swirled with thoughts looking for a solution, while scratching my head over and over.  After minutes of brainstorming, I realize that I have two options either steal a ship or sneak into one and just get lucky not to be thrown away. I knew time was at the essence, so by using the power of my devil I ran at an incredible speed, faster of that of a normal human, leaving traces of sparks behind in which quickly faded away after, but making some confused of what they have just seen.  I was quickly reaching the docks, pushing some people out of the way. As I was getting closer I noticed a small fisher boat. It had a cabin at the back that seemed two only fit  two people at most, two fishing rods at leaning in the port side, some small fridges; I guessed it was for storing bait and food for the trip,  the bout a dark wood colored looking very well kept from my distance.  I quickly lower my speed and started walking silently closer to the hoping the fisher don?t see me.  I finally get my feet on the deck of the boat noticing nobody inside. I smiled and gave a sigh of relief. Open the Cabin door to have a look at it. A medium size bed, a map on the wall, a furnace with somewhat used coal inside and a spare box of fresh coal under the furnace. Satisfied with the boat I start untying the ropes from the dock post and slowly kicked from the side of the dock making the bout drift away an begin to sail, but I slowly leave the dock I hear a voice screaming from the back, sounding quite angry my curiosity takes over and I direct my sight over to the back of the boat. Upon the waters was the owner of the boat trying to catch up and get back it possession. Splashing water violently swimming quite quickly, he actually started catching up.

?Thief, give back my boat. I oughta beat you to next week once I get my hands on you!? 

The fisherman said angrily.  Then a devious thought crossed my mind. I lifted my hand and started creating blue sparks of lightning around it. The sparks flickered in, out and around my hand and looked back at the fisherman.  

?Sir If were you, I would stop chasing.?

?You must be kidding if you I will let you steal my boat!?

The fisher didn?t give up and kept chasing getting closer to the boat. So I touched the water with my hand, using the water as a conductor and tazed the man. Making his body float unconsciously on the water, as the waves drag him bag to shore.

?Can?t say I didn?t warn him.?

 Later on, I released the sails having wind blow threw them increasing the speed, having the wind brushing through his gray hair and as sunset I can see the beautiful view of the dawn. The sky had reddish color to it, the clouds orangey by it glow and the sea reflecting the sun like a mirror. Now my journey has begun. 

?Bring it on world.? ​


----------



## InfIchi (Nov 21, 2012)

Victor Cross



After finally regaining movement to his body, Victor watched the pirates sail away from the island. He had a heavy pain in his chest as he bared witness to his own failure. "Where is my power." He thought to himself. "This power I gained to take on pirates." His body returned to his normal human state. "The power I gained to carry the sins of the fallen." Victor gripped his sword, unable to lift the heavy load without his Zoan's strength. "Where is the righteousness of the marines. Where is good triumphing over evil!?" He gripped the blade's handle and began to stand. "Where is Oda when you need him!?" With all of his might, every ounce of his strength, every fiber of his being.... Victor raises the sword onto his back. 

Slowly, he made his way around town, picking up after the pirates... He aided children get their toys back, women and men back onto their feet. He waited for all the officers to get done at the graveyard, and when he was completely alone... He carved a notch into his blade for every civilian and marine that was killed. He then made sure to swear a blood oath....

"On my own blood and soul, I swear." Victor slices his hand on his blade, "That I will never let another pirate escape my sight... I swear, I will carry the weight of your souls on my back." Victor clenches his fist tightly, blood dripping from his fingers. "I swear... No more innocents will die." With a heavy heart, Victor walks back to the marine base, his hand bleeding heavily all the way...

The walk is long, and slow, Victor hand made sure to continue to clench his hand, leaving a trail of blood from the graveyard all the way to the marine HQ on the other side of louge town. "Mr... Mr... Cross..." A young woman walks up to him. "Your hand! It's bleeding!" She covers her mouth in shock. "It's fine." Victor continues to walk forward, massive globs of blood dripping from his hand, dark circles forming under his eyes. "Sir... Please!" The woman rushes over to him. "You'll bleed out!" His eye sight slowly beginning to blur. "An ounce of blood for every death." 

He might have said that, but his body had already lost half it's blood. Terrible symptoms had begun to set in, He was feeling cold, could barely breath, his pulse was weakening and his skin had grown pale. "200 deaths, 200 ounces." He muttered, walking forward. "That's too much! You wont have any blood left!" The woman screamed, rushing over to him, his hand bleeding incredibly fast now, "You've been... you've been digging your own fingers into your cut..." 

"Damn... Damn it...." Victor dropped to his knees, nearly bled dry. "I'll... Never..." THUD! "SOMEONE!!!!! PLEASE!!!!" The woman screams at the top of her lungs. "PLEASE HELP!!!!"​


----------



## Bluebeard (Nov 21, 2012)

*Veran D. Crimson 

Reverse Mountain - Pt. 1*​

There was a party that night on the Rocky Blue. This party was thrown by these idiot rookies to celebrate their formation of the Redcap Pirates and the acknowledgements of their dreams that they wished to accomplish. Everyone was in a good mood except for the perpetually angry and emo Raziel. Even he had to drink a few shots, though. That's how powerful the atmosphere was on the ship. Alcholol was spilt on the floor and no one bothered to clean it up. The crew desperately needed a janitor. None of this was on there minds though as they sailed through the sea. They were just happy to be alive. However, no one could hear the yelling of Sentou over the loud rock music Brolly was playing and the chatter on the ship. *"Reverse Mountain up ahead!" *The new look-out shouted, taking a swig from his drink. They were now getting dangerously close to the stream that pulled them up the mountain. How did Sentou know this? The water was starting to dip and if no grabbed the helm, the ship would surely be sinking. When he received no response, the look-out jumped down below. He slammed his bottle of alcohol on the group and the music suddenly stops. He yells, *"Damn you guys, listen up! Reverse Mountain is coming ahead and if one of you doesn't grab the helm, we'll crash!" *
With that, the crew ran off to get ready for the rocky trip that was about to take place. Roy ran forward and grabbed the helm of the ship,  "I vow on my manliness that I will get us all to safety!" He roared as rain started to beat down on the ship. This was it. But where was the captain? Diego ran and knocked hardly on the Captain's quarters. The door opened and Veran came out, holding a bottle of beer in his hand.
"Let me guess, we've reached Reverse Mountain?" He asked his second mate. Diego nodded and Veran stepped out of the captain's quarters. The ship was getting beat down by harsh weather all around, but the Rocky Blue was strong and managed to push on. "All right everyone; we're headed for Reverse Mountain! You've all heard the legends about how hardly any rookie pirate crews ever make it past the Mountain? Well, let's prove them wrong!" The crew all shouted back in agreement, while Raziel yelled, "This is crazy! Turn around, we still have time!"
"NO!" Veran responded. 
"To the Grand Line!" Then the ship crossed the Rubicon itself, there was no going back after this point. The Rocky Blue was caught in the current of Reverse Mountain being pulled up a stream. Water raged down on them from every side, the winds were strong and the rain only grew harder. To some, it would seem like they being pulled into hell itself. However, most of the crew was adventure-loving fools. Several of them had grins on their faces, while others like Veran laughed, "This is crazy!" The red hat wearing captain yelled, rain falling into his mouth as he laughed. 

​


----------



## kluang (Nov 22, 2012)

*Roku*

He leaning outside of a medical room. Inside, the nurses are doing blood transfusion on Victor. He looks at Victor and sighs. What a stupid man. 

The nurses comes out and tell Roku that Victor is stabilized. Roku walks in and look at Victor who is slowly open his eye. "Are you ok?" ask Roku and Victor nods. "Good." and Roku pop open a bottle of rum. "The next time you do something stupid like that, I will beat the living shit out of you."

He pours a cup for Victor and handed it to him. "Forget the blockade. They probably at Reverse Mountain by now." and he gulps down the rum directly from the bottle. Roku tilts his hat and left Victor in his room. He calls one of the ensign. "Anna Yemen."

The ensign turns around and walks to Roku. "Find Ensign Julianne Murray and tell her to report to the sketch department. We need the description of her enemy she fought for the bounty poster."


----------



## Chronos (Nov 22, 2012)

_*Rosette Scarlet Vincent Vermilion*_
​
*Reverse Mountain​*
The ship stirred at the rough nature winds has in store for them, she had long sensed this weather to approach due to her special senses as an elf. A calmed complexion on her mien, as her thoughts continued to ravel on her dreams. Last night as the crew engage in a all around good time, she stepped out and felt into a deep sleep, within that sleep, her mind wondered to a different world, a world where all men and woman were dressed in clothing that was nothing alike our own. Long blue and black 'jeans' with shirts that had different types of logos implanted on them, with words and designs that differed much from our own. Some had typography that was not straight, but rounded, or squared that said strange things like: "Linking Park" or "Paranormal".

In their pockets they held machines that emanated a strange voice, a different tune for each person. Buildings made of metal that reached the skies, vehicles that rode the lands with circular objects that seemed to helped them travel through these concrete like floors. Windows covered mostly a large portion of the buildings, the streets weren't all that clean, there were a large portion of humans walking through the street. I, or a woman that my eyes looked through was within a large story building, witnessing the countless upon countless of humans walking in the streets, turning I manage to catch a glimpse on how she looked like. She seemed much older than me, around her mid 20's. Hair was shorter than mines, however long as it was, it was dark and eyes were crimson like roses. 

_("Is this who I am now?")_



Her hair swayed as she moved herself to a different section of the room, her eyes focused on what seemed to be an advance form of refrigerator, opening  it, I myself felt the cold breeze that emanated from the object in question. These is what made me think that my dreams were much closer to memories than actual dreams. I am able to feel and see what these people are doing, but I cannot control them, trapped within their bodies, it feels like I'm more of a soul than an actual person. 

"What should I take?"  

She said as she scanned through the different and add supplementary items that were not only wrapped within colorful plastic object, but that were dressed in other types of logos and weird slogans. The distant ruckus that this era emanated was rather bothersome to me as I, in my time, such heavy noises and beeps weren't at all common, in fact only the noise of steam boats and announcers were the only thing bothersome enough to peeve people of. 

As she curiously wondered through the strange objects, another strange bell resounded through the area, even though I jumped in surprise, the woman who is now me calmly looked at the white door in the near distance, closing the current one and heading to the other, she peaked through a small hole on the door that enabled her to see beyond it. There was a man there dressed in what seemed to be formal wear, unlike her. She sighed and turned, ignoring set man as the strange bell sound emanated through these narrow halls once more.

"Damn these sales men... I don't have time for them."  

_("She's rather... harsh...")_

She dream started to suddenly fade into dark as I started to awaken, the storm seemed to have become much rougher than what it was before. As the crew became much livelier and the people became much more louder, she could help but shake the feeling of annoyance from her system. In fact, she hated anything that was too loud, pulling her small book out of her pocket, she placed it within a small shelf, and headed out. The cold rain drops dripped upon her causing her fluid hair to damped along with her clothing, as the ship fought to keep itself at sea, the captain just laughed at the energy that these crazy ride formed upon him. 

Struggling to keep her footing, she just awaited to reach land, helping however she could.

"These are new lands... I might need to scout the area once we're there..." 

​


----------



## Alisdragon (Nov 22, 2012)

*Julianne Murray*

Julianne was sleeping against the railing as she gave her blood to Victor. She did not want anyone else to know she did it. She did follow the trail of blood as fast as she could do get to him. She did not mean to ditch Rouge back at the cemetery. She had a feeling he was keeping an close eye on her for her actions. She felt a poke from another ensign, she open her eyes and noticed it was another women, she know for a day or two. She heard she needed to go to the sketch room to describe the enemy she was fighting on Rocky Blue. She stretched and got up and walked to the sketch room to get another job done before she could get some juice to get some energy back into her.


----------



## InfIchi (Nov 22, 2012)

Victor Cross


The young marine had been sitting in bed for a few hours now, He didn't know who had given him the blood, but he had learned he barely had enough left to keep him alive when he was brought in. "Did you hear about Mirrorball island?" One of the female nurses whispers outside Victor's door. "Hmm?" Victor throws the covers off himself, ripping off the sensors and needles from his skin. "Yeah! I heard some pirates started attacking it!" "Uh uh! And as it turns out, They were a crew that escaped from here the other day!" 

Victor's right hand began to ache, he looked down at the bandaged cut he had.... There it was, it was calling to him. The blood he had shed for the townsfolk killed by pirates, they wanted him to take revenge on them... They wanted these pirates brought to justice. "I don't have an official ship yet..." Victor thought to himself, He was ordered to stay on Loguetown not leave it... So, leaving would be hard.... 

"I'll take care of it." Turning to the closet in his room, Victor began to get dressed in his black suite and marine cap. "Least they left me my blade." Victor smirked, grabbing his sword. "Nnngh...." It was heavy... so much heavier.... "Damn it..." Victor backed into his sword, forcing it onto his back and into it's proper latching. 

"There's nothing more to do here." With that, he opened the window the balcony. "Soru." To his surprise, the young marine was unable to move... "What... The hell!?" He thought to himself. "Soru!" He kicked the ground, but his leg was unable to muster up the strength to move him. "That's fine." Victor clenched his fists in frustration. "I'll do it the old fashioned way." 

Putting one foot on the balcony, Victor leaped into the air, "Tekkai." BOOM! As he landed, the ground cracked a little under his weight. "Oi." He looked to one of the marines sitting at an outside cafe table the base had set up. "Get the others. Get to the docks. I want you to tell everyone in my crew...  Judgement is on the move." 

"Y.... YES SIR!!!" With that, the marine salutes and quickly rushes off... 
Lieutenant Roku, An alcoholic slacker, Lieutenant Junior Grade Seifer Demetri, A robotic Samurai, Ensign Julianne Murray, The mermaid that saved his life, Ensign Anna Yemen, The Diligent Gunner, Ensign Kashima Shiga, The Tomboy Samurai, Ensign Rouge Shard, The Demonic Reaper, Ensign Rose Dunn, Their Musical Assassin. Victor's Crew was filled with some scary people, But their hearts all beat for one purpose....

"To protect the innocents of this world." Victor thought to himself, Heading towards the docks. "I'll just borrow a ship. It will be alright."


----------



## DVB (Nov 22, 2012)

*Diego Vendrix
Red Cap Second Mate/Chef
Reverse Mountain*

Diego had went to the kitchen and went to work with what was there. There wasn't that much besides the basics. After preparing some awesome tasting snacks for everyone and was serving the delicious treats to everyone, he went over to Brolly. 

"Hey Brolly. i'm thinking we need to put some foliage. Like some fruit trees or something. It will help prevent scurvy and be something to help us regarding food. So where do you think we would put them," Diego explained to him before knocking on the captain's door to alert them they were going up Reverse Mountain.

"HERE WE GO!" Diego shouted as he had a grilled fish sandwich in hand. He looked up as they were going up the mountain via the water passage.

"THIS IS IT EVERYONE! THE BEGINNING OF OUR QUEST OF DREAMS!" Diego couldn't help himself but scream, filled with euphoria and excitement.


----------



## Les Mis?rables (Nov 22, 2012)

​
The huge manly man called Roy ran to the helm and took over the steering as he had done the previous day. The wind was hell, the rain was making her soak wet along with the water splashing into the boat. The Rocky Blue was a sturdy thing, it wouldn't go down like many other boats had done, especially not with Roy on the helm. Asha stood at the front of the ship begging for the water to hit her whilst the Captain and the others stood further behind yelling in excitement. _Grand Line, huh? I've never been outside East Blue in my entire life. This is going to be so much fun!_ It was finally happening, somewhere on that ocean they were entering was the man she was looking for. She had to spend several months to find a better crew than this in her mission, at least from what she could tell during the party. They lacked a Navigator and Doctor, but Veran had some knowledge in one field, so it was no emergency.

As the boat followed the stream the crew could hear the Look-out yell out for a shipwreck straight ahead. The previous crew that entered here weren't very lucky. She recognized the jolly roger from afar as one she had spotted during the escape from Loguetown. Asha jumped on top of the railing, pointing her sword at the ship, but sheated the sword almost straight away. "I don't think my abilities are the best for this situation." Asha stated disappointed in herself, cutting the boat in two wouldn't help at all, it needed to get blasted into smaller pieces. "Diego! That power of yours would be perfect to use right now." She looked back at the second mate, then quickly scanned the crew. Could any of them do something of similar capacity, or did the Rocky Blue have a hidden weapon at the front of the ship? That would impress her immensely.​


----------



## Alisdragon (Nov 22, 2012)

*Julianne Murray*

"We been over this three times, I gave you are the information about Roy, get off my ass. 

"I am just making sure, you seemed out of it at the moment. Okay, one more overview. Roy is a huge man with a beard who caries an axe and also who wears feative clothes. Another detail is that he is also hairy like an grizzly bear who can seduce women."

The marine ony heard silence as Julianne slips out of the door, she already know they already sketch the wanted poster of Roy. To her the marine was trying to take advantage of her anyway or juat get her attention. She just kept walking down the hall as another marine came up to her and whisper in her ear to report to a marine ship to meet Lt Victor Cross on that ship. She guessed he knows she saved his ass. She grab a large glass bottle of orange juice. If anyone ask what the hell is wrong with her is that she was having her period and that will get the guys off her back. She found Victor on one of the ships that they be sailing on and walked up to him.

"You should be resting, sir. You can always rest as we sail and we can do the rest. Don't worry about it, let's go kick some pirate ass."


----------



## InfIchi (Nov 23, 2012)

Alisdragon said:


> *Julianne Murray*
> 
> "We been over this three times, I gave you are the information about Roy, get off my ass.
> 
> ...



"Do not worry about my health Ensign Murray, You should be more focused on the death of your fellow comrades and how you can avenge them." He scolded the young marine in his normal fashion. "You were unable to stop the pirates from escaping. You failed to keep the village safe. You were always late to meetings." Victor stepped up to the young mermaid and placed his hand on her head. "But you gave it your all. You did your best. And you saved my life, For that Ensign Murray... No, For that Julianne, You have my eternal thanks." 

Victor gave her a light smile and headed towards a cabin. "Urgh... Perhaps I will go rest. My head appears to be getting fuzzy again..."


----------



## kluang (Nov 23, 2012)

*Roku*

An ensign enters the marine headquarters, looking for Lt. Roku. The marines inside point her to a man sleeping in the couch. She walks up to him and whisper to his ears about Lt. Victor's orders.

Roku opens his eyes and look at the ensign. "That what he said?" ask Roku and the ensign nods. "Ok you can go now." and Roku dismiss the ensign. He slowly gets and walks out from the HQ. Man, that guy is troublesome.

He lets out a yawn and walks straight into his favorite bar. Three minutes later he came out with a barrel of rum and an egg sandwich in his mouth. He slowly walks towards the docks, munching his meal.

He arrives at the docks and sees the marine ship that Victor boards. "Nice choice. Its a bit old, but I'm sure it get the job done."

Then a dock worker appear next to Roku. "Sorry Lt. This is the only good ship left. The other ships is either stolen or burn."

Roku jumps aboard the ship and the floor croaked with his every step. He saw Julliane and tilt his hat.

"And how are you this fine morning?"


----------



## Alisdragon (Nov 23, 2012)

*Julianne Murray*

Julianne know she was going to be lecture again and felt like a kid playing marine again. To her the lecture from Victor went better than she expected. She was thinking he was just giving her a pointer, she doubt there was no love or no romance between them. She doubt that would ever happen. She drank half of the bottle of orange juice as she heard a creak and notice that Roku show up. She would  curtsey  to him but her skirt was short and she was not raised like a lady anyway. She was pumped up for some action and see how crazy how things get today.

"Hey Roku, I am doing fine. Waiting to go on another adventure with my friends or shipmates. How are you doing this morning?"


----------



## Axelthewanted (Nov 23, 2012)

Silver Katamure

It’s been a couple of days now sense I parted from Longue Town. I woke up in the morn; the sunlight was piercing through the glass window on the door to enter the small cabin, making the light softly glow upon my face. I slide my legs off the bed and placed my feet on the wooden floor. I walk to a clothing hanger across the room holding my jacket. As I put on my jacket I looked at the map wall, I kept my sight on my present goal.

“Reverse Mountain…”

I was sailing to the Mountain, the only path to reach the Grand Line. It’s been said to be river flows up the mountain instead of flowing downwards. I found this very ridiculous at the time. I walked out the cabin and watched the beautiful blue sea, sparkling by the rays of light shining upon it. The sail were still up and still sailing at the same direction. At the beginning all that I could see was only mist in the way so wasn’t sure how far or close I  was from my target but as the mist clears  out I saw it right there. I couldn’t believe my eyes.  The stories were all true. I finally arrived to Reverse Mountain. 

I could see the river flow going violently upwards and then I realized that this boat wouldn’t last 10 seconds on that stream even with my experience in navigating. I had to find another bigger ship to ride the dangerous streams of the Reverse Mountain or look for another path to the Grand Land. So I grabbed the boats wheel moving it around the Mountain, but in the distance I saw a ship. So I slowly approached hoping I wouldn’t Alert anyone that might have been still awake or keeping guard. 

As I closed up to the ship, I saw its flag waving as the wind blew through it.  it had two bone crossing one to another like an “X” and a skull in the middle. Yep, it was pretty clear to me that this was a pirate ship. So I have to be very careful in boarding it.

I stop the on the side of the ship. I drew out my oroboros chain-whip and threw in straight on to the side of the deck. I pulled myself and jumped with all I got and made it on to the deck of this pirate ship. I tried to be as quiet as possible making my steps smooth so that the wooden wouldn’t shriek. I sighed with a bit of relief but nervous as well and whispered to myself.

“Now I just gotta hope for the best.” ​


----------



## InfIchi (Nov 23, 2012)

Victor laid in bed, It wasn't the prettiest thing on the planet, but it would work. A regular ship for a regular crew, chasing regular pirates... If this were a regular ship... and his crew were a regular crew... But his crew happened to be one of the most miss matched bunch you had ever seen. "If there were any way to go back in time... Any way to restore what i've done..." He closed his eyes and let out a deep sigh. "If i could only... Be stronger..." His hand throbbed and ached, his body now flowing with the blood of a mermaid... That was a very odd thought to him. He should really thank the young girl properly though. 

"She's a bit too young for this." He thought. "Too young for going out on this mission." Victor looked up at the ceiling of his room. The commanders room, a bed to himself... Unlock the other parts of the ship, a female quarters and a male quarters... The men would all be in the same bedroom, the female in their own bedroom.... "This might not end well." He began to worry about how the world would end... all because he put this crew in a cramped area near one another... ​


----------



## Eternity (Nov 23, 2012)

*Anna Yemen*

Soon enough, the young ensign muster the strength to leave the graveyard, but not before leaving all  the black roses. "You where always loved.." she whispered, letting the tears flow willingly this time around. She felt at peace now. But one thing kept stinging in her head. The man he met was not weak, and she had difficulty even hitting him with her guns. She had heard from she was a little girl, that her skills where exceptional. Not just really good, but in par with the seasoned gunners at Loguetown, with far more potential then most marines. 

"I was too weak to protect them. It won't happen again. I swear on my pride as a marine, I will never again be weak!" She struck a pose of determination, but when people started looking, she pulled her hands back and walked back to the base in silence. But as soon as she walked through the door to her quarters, another marine walked in behind her. _"My condolences."_ she said, getting a polite "thank you" from Anna. _"Lt. Victor was looking for you, he told you to meet him by the bay immediately for departure."_

Anna had a quizical look on her face. "Departure? Where to?"

_"He didn't tell me."_

"Alright, thank you."

Arriving at the bay, she found the ship, boarding it a little hesitantly, not really too sure what was going on. The sound of voices coming from within the boat makes her a little more confident. She allways felt at ease with Victor, and his voice was a light in a dark cave of grief. Mustering up courage, she enters the insides of the ship, getting met by the sight of a wounded Victor in bed, staring into the ceiling in deep thought. "Uhm, excuse me sir, you wanted me to come?" she said, but immediately became flustered and red-faced. "Uhm...eh..I mean...all of us. To somewhere. Departure. Or, uhm.......Sir." She stared down on her feet, her brain almost boiling.


----------



## Bluebeard (Nov 23, 2012)

*Veran D. Crimson  

Entering the Grand Line!*​










​
Minutes before Silver boarded the Rocky Blue, the crew had noticed his small rowboat behind them as they were shooting up the mountain. First, it started out by someone pointing at it in utter disbelief. Veran whipped around and it was true, someone was attempting to go up Reverse Mountain on a boat the size of well... a log. "Whoever is on that boat must be crazy! They've got guts and I like that... but they'll still die!"  He shouted at the crew. Everyone knew that the ship wouldn't last two more minutes once the crazier weather start to kick in. Anyone on it would be torn into two, no doubt.
"What should we do, captain?" Rosette asked her light voice struggling to be heard amongst the rain and thunder. She stuck her head out to attempt to see the ship, but it was hard to see it anymore in the rain. Veran simply stood there with his arms crossed and his head tilted downwards. His red cap created a shadow over his face, hiding his expression. He was trying to make a decision, but he needed to hurry before that ship was destroyed.
"Roy! Can you get us closer to that boat?" He asked the helmsman. Roy merely laughed in response and with a huge spin that sent everyone sprawling to the ground, the boat started to go backwards, further down the stream. They were close enough that whoever was on that boat could get on the Rocky Blue. They'd have to make a hell of a leap, though. That was the best the crew could do at this time. 
As he looked at the boat, he could see a person use some kind of device, maybe a rope or chain to pull themselves over to the ship. He wiped sweat off his brow and sighed in relief, along with the rest of the crew. No one really wanted to see a ship get slammed into the side of a sharp rock or anything like that. Clenching his fist, Veran exclaims, "Yes!" Their mission had been successful and although he didn't know who was on that boat, he was just happy to have helped. Hopefully the other person would be grateful as well...
Veran walked over to the back of a ship to see a white-haired boy trying to sneak on to the deck, his eyes were so focused on his feet and not making any noise that he failed to see Veran standing in front of him with his arms crossed. When he looked up and saw the red-cap for the first time, he jumped back in suprise. "Welcome to the Rocky Blue, I'm Veran D. Crimson, the captain of this vessel and crew, the Redcap Pirates." Veran told the boy with a chuckle as he saw the frightened expression on the kids face. He'd probably been expecting more when he got on this ship.
"P-pirate?" He stammered. "You don't really look a pirate..." He muttered, rubbing his neck.
Veran frowned, "Well I am!" He cried out defensively.
"Are you sure?" The boy asked him.
"I'm pretty damn sure that I'm a pirate!" He told the other kid, his tone irritated. Veran glared at him, making sure he didn't say anything else. "Now I have plenty of questions to ask you, but I'm saving them for later because I have a crew to lead. Have fun." 

Veran merely left the kid standing there and walked back off to the center of the deck. The Rocky Blue continued to shoot upward, but Veran's eyes widened as he saw what was coming at the ship. Rocks were seemingly raining down on them! "What the hell!" He yelled out, taking a deep breath and preparing to try and blast the falling rocks away with a wind blast. Before he could though, a heavy hand fell on his shoulder. Veran turned around to see Brolly standing over him, his eyes hidden behind his shades. He had a grin on his face even as the rocks flew forward. 
"No need to worry, captain. The Rocky Blue has a few secrets of her own!" He said confidently. Veran nodded to the man, having enough faith in his shipwright to hope that he was right. 
*"ACTIVATE SECRET HIDDEN ULTRA SPY CANNON!"* He roared, pumping his fists in the air as he pressed a red button hidden in his right hand. He grabbed Veran and jumped out of the way as the deck opens up, revealing a black hole. A platform follows and on top of the platform is an all-black tank with Brolly's Jolly Roger painted on it. 
*"A TANK!?"* Veran shouted his eyes wide in amazement. 
Brolly smirked. "Yes! One of the Rocky Blue's many hidden weapons..."The tank fired off a powerful shot and the mortar slammed into the boulders, creating a huge explosion before it could even touch the ship. The Rocky Blue ascended upwards and shot straight through the fiery explosion, everyone ducking as fire shot off the sides into the sides.










​
 "Want to see something else cool, Veran?" Brolly asked his captain, a wide grin on his face as he clearly saw that Veran was impressed by the tank. He was glad the mini-tank had worked successfully. Now it was time to show off. "When I built this ship, I had cannons installed in the back and front. Do you want to know why? So I could make the Rocky Blue fly, like a rocket!" 
Veran frowned. "Wait, what?"
Brolly revealed another button, this one a blue one. Before he pressed the button, Brolly pushes up his sunglasses and whispers a single word. 
"Launch." Then his thumb came down on the button and the Rocky Blue's launch sequence was activated. Megaphones on the ship started to boom in preparation for the event. Brolly's pre-recorded voice even came over the megaphone, "Prepare for launch! Anyone on deck needs to grab a hold of something and hold it tightly. That or get to a closet... Things are about to get WILD!" The always hyper Brolly voice shouted. This sent the crew into frenzy and everyone either ran to their room or grabbed anything close to them. Veran wanted to see this for himself, though. He and Brolly both grab a hold of the same pole. 
"10...9...8..." The countdown started and slowly Brolly's voice went through the numbers until... "1... WILD!" The Rocky Blue's rear cannons emerge from behind the ship although no could see them. Then the engine for the whole ship activated. Despite its wooden appearance, the Rocky Blue was a pretty advanced ship. Fire ignited in the cannons and suddenly the Rocky Blue was off! Smoke emerged from the cannons and the Rocky Blue slowly started to push upward and then... an explosion caused the ship to rocket off into the sky! Veran and Brolly screamed as the Rocky Blue flew over Reverse Mountain itself and so high in the sky that it seemed to nearly touch the sun. Their gums were flapping, but Veran ignored it. This was one of the best feelings he had in his entire life. This was how it felt to be at the top of the world, literally. Tears poured from his eyes, he had made it to the Grand Line.
"I will be Pirate King..." He whispered. 
Then at the highest point of excitement, the Rocky Blue's engines started to falter. "Oh, crap." Brolly muttered and then the ship was falling back down into the ocean from where it came from. Ships were not meant to fly, especially in this case. The powerful explosion that had gotten them up in the sky was over and now they had to return to the sea. As the Rocky Blue lost altitude, Veran started to scream along with Brolly as they held each other. Veran grinned however as the sea became closer. This was what he lived for, this thrill, this excitement... adventure! 
"Brace for impact!" He yelled loudly so that everyone could hear him. Even those who had went to there rooms. As he screamed this, Brolly reached into his pocket... There was a third button, a white one. With his remaining strength, Brolly pressed the button and manages to get out, "Emergency Raft." The button caused a huge raft to shoot out from underneath the ship and as it slammed into the ocean on its bottom luckily, they were safe as the raft kept the ship from sinking. 
He and Brolly slid down to the bottom of the pole and slumped over, they both wiped their sweaty foreheads in unison. 
"Whooo..." Veran let out, exasperated by all of the action. It was then that it hit him. He wasn't in the East Blue. This sea was entirely different, it seemed darker. However, a smile formed on his face slowly and then he shot to his feet. 
"We made it! WE'RE IN THE GRAND LINE!"


----------



## Furious George (Nov 24, 2012)

*Hungover and Hanging High!! Enter Rose Dunn!!!*

The ensign, sent by Lt. Cross a good 4 hours, opened the inn door to find a lump wrapped in covers on the bed. He could tell by the huge afro splayed over the pillow that he had his girl at last. 

"Ensign Rose Dunn?" he shook the lump a bit. The afro moved slowly and moaned. 
"Ohhhhh, I had the worst nightmare, sir..." Finally the sleepy ensign pulled off the covers, baggy eyes shining with relief. "I dreamed that I completely slept through Luffy's execution!" 
A vein slowly came to the other ensign's head. "Well that's a funny coincidence seeing how you DID SLEEP THROUGH THE EXECUTION YOU MORON!!" 

"Eh?" the dark-skinned girl blinked twice... "Hmmm..." and thought long and hard... "Ohhhh!!!"... about what she had been doing the night before. "Now I remember! Me and some of the others went out for a few drinks to celebrate the Pirate King's death!! I must have had too much!!"  

Rose immediately jumped out of bed, tripping over the covers and falling flat on her face. In an instant though she was up and saluting in her bra and panties. 

"I am terribly sorry, Captain sir!"

"I'm not a Captain! I'm an ensign like you! We went to academy together! Its Vick!" he sweatdropped. 
"Oh, then nevermind. You don't matter." She waved him off. 
"THAT DOESN'T MEAN YOU CAN BE RUDE TO ME!!" He cried. "You've wasted enough of my time! I was sent by Lieutenant Victor Cross to find you. You and your squad are to meet up with him ASAP. I am to escort you.... you do remember who _they_ are, don't you?" 

"No need to insult me, Vick." Rose began to collect her scattered clothing and dressed up. "I may be a little hungover but I'm not a complete fool! Now take me to my squad!"

She stood with sudden conviction, her top on backwards, no trousers and only one shoe on. 

"You're more than a little hungover!" Vick sweatdropped again. 

------------------------ 

After getting properly dressed the two ensign's made their way through Loguetown. The town was largely still in recovery mode, dead bodies of both the lawful and the lawless littering the streets. Rose's eyes hardened at the sight. "If only I was awake I may have saved a few of them..." She said to no one in particular. Ensign Vick did not respond. 

They made their way through the back alleys to get to the docks quicker. Without warning a group of men with black cloths over their mouth barred their path.

"An ambush!" Vick shouted. "I thought that we drove of all you pirate scum for the time being!"

The two ensigns came alive and got into battle stances... but grew confused at the speckle light in eyes of the masked men. They were crying?!

"We're not pirates!" one of them explained. "We are a group of regular people who had their lives changed by the man you marines unjustly killed!" his voice was hoarse with emotion as he raised a lead pipe over his head. "Come on, guys! We can't call ourselves friends to the Strawhat if we don't get revenge on every last marine!"

"Did you say you were going to rape me?!" Rose covered her chest like some wounded creature and looked like she would cry. 
*"WE DIDN'T SAY THAT AT ALL!!"* They all shouted in shock. 

"But you're all thinking it! You all want to rape me! You from the front! You from the back! And the other three would take turns at the mouth while my friend Vick watches!"
*"WHY ARE YOU SO SPECIFIC!?!?* They all cried, including ensign Vick.

But in the midst of their confusion the clothed men saw the ensign girl move at the blink of an eye, a sudden wind rushing by them once, twice thrice with a force and speed that they could not comprehend. *"What?!"*

Before they realized it they were hanging high among the top places of the alley, struggling helplessly with thick wiring at their throats. They struggled to look down below and see Rose, that same wicked wiring wrapped about her fingers. Her face was stone. 

Ensign Vick came back with reinforcements to cut down and arrest the vigilantes. But Rose stopped them. 

"Let those boys alone for a while.... until they stop struggling. Let them hang by their necks for a few minutes.

"Rose?"

Ensign Vick almost jumped back when he saw the hell in the ditzy girl's eyes. 

"These citizens may as well get a taste of the pirate life, right? *Maybe they'll find they don't like the flavor.*"

She made her way to the docks and on the rendezvous ship.

----------------------------

Without knocking, Rose walked in on her leader Victor Cross and her squadmate Anna. The situation seemed rather suspect. Suddenly Rose grew bashful and covered her chest. 

"A-Are you suggesting we have a threesome to further our careers, lieutenant sir?!?!"

The other two marine's sweatdropped.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 24, 2012)

*Raziel Tyrant*​
He hated it, even though he got away from the group he ended up drinking a little although he didn?t exactly join the party. These people pissed him off, they were just too carefree. His eyes rolled at his thoughts, he wa stired of this. Taking a new sip he just let his body relax and whatever may happen he knew he could handle it alone.
--------------------------------
Raziel tried to ignore it as they were just a couple weeks from the island he wanted to reach; if they managed to get past Reverse mountain, things would be quick however these guys seemed like they liked to do things the difficult way. The sniper tried to convince him to go back as he kne wof a little less dangerous way however it was no use, the ship went straight into one of the paths leading towards the top of the mountain. Something that would defy the laws of physics.

Tyrat gave up with them, there was no use to try and convince them now, he was dragged into an unnecessary danger.

*BERU! BERU! BERU! BERU!*

" What is it now?! "he took a mini den den mushi from one of his pockets, the voice of a man came from it._" Boss!! Are you okay?! "_the man asked, his voice seemengly worried," Huh? Nearl why are you calling me now? Do you really think i would be injured or something, fool?! "he replied with an insult though a little smile appeared in his face" Sorry boss, is just that Eri sis was worried about you "the man said now with a relaxed voice." It?s fine, tell her that I will take some time but will go back as soon as p?ssible, something is delaying me right now. "he said before hanging.

Once he finished, he saw a new guy a board, his looks gave the same vibe as the rest, naive. Starting to make an uproar aboput something really cool, or at least COOL wa sthe words he would describe what he saw, a tank before...

"Prepare for launch! Anyone on deck needs to grab a hold of something and hold it tightly. That or get to a closet... Things are about to get WILD!"  

Brolly announced. Raziel immediately took action and attached himself to one of the borders of the ship. The Rocky Blue's rear cannons emerge from behind the ship although no could see them.

*BOOOOM!!*

Before he knew it, the entire ship was flying across the vast and cloudy sky, it was a nice feeling, something he hadn?t felt in  long while.  By the time everything ended, it looked like the ship and the crew were completely safe.

"We made it! WE'RE IN THE GRAND LINE!"Veran shouted calling Raziel?s attention.

" Don?t get too happy, from here on you most likely will find that nothing is all funny and awesome as you think it is. "the gunner said in a bothere dmanner but more than trying to take Veran out of his excitement it sounded more like an advice.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 24, 2012)

*Rouge Shard*

Rouge looked around the ship as he inspected every single one of his new comrades, the Lieutenant Cross seemed like agood person but the guy from the Abyss somehow felt that the man had some kind of weird ass weight over his shoulders. The next one was Roku, he was some ranks above him as well and seeme dlike a good guy, most likely he would be able to get along with this man. The other one was of course Julianne, the mermaid, she was pretty and seemed to be not a abd person either; unconsciously the tailed boy led his hand to his pocket, took out a candy and put it in his mouth before taking ane wone, the Salt sweet that he wasn?t able to give to her before.

The other ones were...well  a weird girl, she seemed. Once they all were dismissed to get ready, Rouge went over to the boys? room and left his things" Hahahah, this squad looks awesome. "he said with a big smile and his eyes closed, all of them were going to depart and would punish pirates and bandits preventing things like the last incident to happen, that was something Rouge was really looking forward to. Then he left without meddling a word with anyone.

" Oh Yeah, July... "he said shortening the name of the mermaid and getting close to her and Roku. " you want a sweet now? "he said with a bunch of them in his hands, specially showing the salt ones.


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (Nov 24, 2012)

Kashima Shiga

Dried her sword with her soft cloth, exiting her room from the ship now. So she was with the person who had been yelling earlier, this was no problem, as they appeared to have similar goals. She moved the sword through the air, swinging it a few times before sheathing it back into place silently. She was now ready to engage in combat once more. 

Glancing upon the members of her crew, she just examined their physical condition. They seemed to be in rather good condition to fight, that was good. Of course, she also knew she couldn't just say they wouldn't be able to fight based on how they looked alone, but this allowed her a general view at the very least. 

''The Grand Line...'' Were the only words that escaped her lips for now, glancing out across the ocean. For a brief moment, she wondered if the pirates would get close enough that they'd have to go to her home country.


----------



## Alisdragon (Nov 24, 2012)

*Juilanne Murray*

Juilanne was talking to Roku as Rouge stood close to her than the other girl and Roku. She felt his demon brushed against her, she bluah as this was the first time that a guy was this close to her with out being under her spell. She looked at the sweets that he was holding out for her. He was holding out the sea salt sweets just for her to impress her. She took a few of the sea salt candy and pop one into her mouth. She savor the flavor by eating it slowly. It was very good indeed. She was wonder ever make his own candy if he ran out while travling on the seas. She gave him a small smile, she guessed she could goof off before they sailed off and she did not mind to be July. To her it was a cute nick name for a mermaid.

'Thank you for the sweets, Rouge. It was nice for you to share them with me and the rest of the crew."


----------



## DVB (Nov 25, 2012)

*Diego Vendrix
Red Cap Second Mate/Chef
Reverse Mountain; GRAND LINE*

Diego was about to blast the ship in front, however he saw Brolly had a plan. He stood amazed at the weaponry and technology on this ship. He also smiled and greeted the new crewmember.

Diego had on an ecstatic grin the entire time. They went higher and higher until they were above the clouds and the salty spray of water turned into ice.

"I will be a legendary pirate..." Diego said as he stood beside his captain and held on. He could barely contain his excitement. 

There was no turning back. There was only moving forward. 

Diego had been holding on as he saw what laid ahead.

"This is the greatest ocean in the world! The ocean where dreams are tested and wishes are judged!" Diego shouted as he realized they were now in the legendary Grand Line.

Diego looked over to everyone and was giving a big confident grin as he made sure they were all right.

He looked to his captain and gave a knowing nod as he faced ahead, with a determined look.


----------



## Eternity (Nov 25, 2012)

Furious George said:


> *Hungover and Hanging High!! Enter Rose Dunn!!!*
> 
> The ensign, sent by Lt. Cross a good 4 hours, opened the inn door to find a lump wrapped in covers on the bed. He could tell by the huge afro splayed over the pillow that he had his girl at last.
> 
> ...




*Anna Yemen*

At first, she sweatdropped, but when what she said sunk in, her eyes opened full up, the colour of her face  changed drastically. Before Rose barged in, she had an adorable plum pink hue to her face, but with Rose's outburst, it turned a dark tomato red. Sounds that resembled mice escaped her, before she dropped to the floor, smoke coming out of ear and incoprihensiable mumbling words escaping her as she writhed in embarresment.

"Three...career....hot...throbbing....eek....hard....much...too...much..."


----------



## kluang (Nov 25, 2012)

*Roku*

He looks over Julliane and he heard the commotion. "Nice talking to you and excellent weapon choice." He grabs his barrel of rum and took off. "You guys have a good time!!! GAHARHARHARHARHAR!!!!" laughs Roku and he left Julliane and Rouge alone and walks towards Lt. Victor Cross room.

He peeks over and sees Ensign Rose Dunn, his drinking buddy. "ROSE!!!! You sexually repress girl. Where were you?"  laughs Roku and he slaps Rose's back. "Vick said I overslept." says Rose while rubbing her back. "Are you into BDSM?" Rose covered her chest like some wounded creature and looked like she would cry. Roku who is use with Rose just laugh it off. For him its just funny.

"Seeing you oversleep, and have a bad hangover while I woke up and attend that damn execution and fight pirates, that means I've won. Pay up." says Roku.

"Do you want to....."

"Don't even start with me girl."

Roku looks Victor Cross. "Victor, this is Rose. She's an ensign, one of my closest friend and my drinking buddy." 

"Who are you?" ask Rose while looking at Roku.


----------



## InfIchi (Nov 28, 2012)

Eternity said:


> Arriving at the bay, she found the ship, boarding it a little hesitantly, not really too sure what was going on. The sound of voices coming from within the boat makes her a little more confident. She allways felt at ease with Victor, and his voice was a light in a dark cave of grief. Mustering up courage, she enters the insides of the ship, getting met by the sight of a wounded Victor in bed, staring into the ceiling in deep thought. "Uhm, excuse me sir, you wanted me to come?" she said, but immediately became flustered and red-faced. "Uhm...eh..I mean...all of us. To somewhere. Departure. Or, uhm.......Sir." She stared down on her feet, her brain almost boiling.



"No need to be so scared." Victor sat up in bed and pat the ensign on her head. "It's all fine. I know you are shy." 



Furious George said:


> *Hungover and Hanging High!! Enter Rose Dunn!!!*
> Without knocking, Rose walked in on her leader Victor Cross and her  squadmate Anna. The situation seemed rather suspect. Suddenly Rose grew  bashful and covered her chest.
> 
> "A-Are you suggesting we have a threesome to further our careers, lieutenant sir?!?!"
> ...



"No... That is not what i was suggesting..." Victor sighed at Rose's... odd thought patterns. "Please, try not to suggest things like that..."



Eternity said:


> *Anna Yemen*
> 
> At first, she sweatdropped, but when what she said sunk in, her eyes  opened full up, the colour of her face  changed drastically. Before Rose  barged in, she had an adorable plum pink hue to her face, but with  Rose's outburst, it turned a dark tomato red. Sounds that resembled mice  escaped her, before she dropped to the floor, smoke coming out of ear  and incoprihensiable mumbling words escaping her as she writhed in  embarresment.
> 
> "Three...career....hot...throbbing....eek....hard....much...too...much..."



"Who... Who said throbbing!?" Victor facepalmed and let out a sigh. "Look, Why is everyone-"



kluang said:


> *Roku*
> 
> He looks over Julliane and he heard the commotion. "Nice talking to you and excellent weapon choice." He grabs his barrel of rum and took off. "You guys have a good time!!! GAHARHARHARHARHAR!!!!" laughs Roku and he left Julliane and Rouge alone and walks towards Lt. Victor Cross room.
> 
> ...


*
"THAT'S IT!" *Victor shouts. "Everyone, Out. Correction, All conscious team members remove yourself from my room." Victor Kicked Rose and Roku out, leaving Anna behind. "Ugh... I suppose I will have to try and wake this one."


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 28, 2012)

*Rouge*

The ensign looked with a confused expression once Roku left them alone saying to have a good day while laughing. Then his attention went back to Julianne, he looked as she started to eat the candy, she was pretty cute when she wanted to." yeah hahah don?t worry "the demon-like young man replied before starting to look for the rest of the crew, maybe they would like a sweet? Taking a bunch of his sweets the boy opened his mouth and stuck a bunch of them in it. He didn?t know why but the fact that those were his favorite thing ever was a truth, indeed aside from some clothes and his weapons, the other big bag he brought to the ship with him was full with his beloved candies.

His tail moving from one side to another as he started to flavor them, it was a pretty nice sensation." Damn riiight!! This is sweeet! "he said with abig smile in his face and a little blush.

" So you wann look for the others? or get a walk around the ship before we depart? "


----------



## Alisdragon (Nov 28, 2012)

*Julianne Murray*


"Sweets for the sweetest people in the world and you are one cute demon. Let's take a walk around the ship, who knows where the others could be at the moment."

She guess he could hold her hand if he wanted to or was it a gentleman thing. She did not mind at all, this could be into a building relationship that could be budding. He did blush after all, this was intersting she never felt like this before all warm and fuzzy in side. She only felt like this when she was in warm soapy water in the ocean. She in twine her fingers with his and took the lead of the walk around the boat. To her he smell good as Rouge smell like candy and she smell like the sea, to her it was in interesting combination. She smile as the breeze went through her hair as it tickle her ears and she giggle a little bit.


----------



## kluang (Nov 30, 2012)

*Roku*


Roku landed face first into the hallway after being kick by Victor. He slowly gets up and look around. "Well since Victor is sleeping that means I'm in charge." says Roku and he handed the barrel of rum to Rose. "Put this in the kitchen and while you are there take six straws and give them to me. We need to decide who do what while we're sailing." says Roku and he left the group there and head towards the helm.

Roku takes the ship's wheel and rummage through his pocket looking for a log pose, and when finally got it he takes it out. It's an old log pose he got from the previous commanding officer of Logue Town. "Time to hand this to the new navigator."

Roku open the cabinet and look at the collection of East Blue's Eternal Pose. "Dawn Island, Shells Town,Conomi Islands,Warship Island, Island of Rare Animals, Yotsuba Island,Mirrorball Island, there it is." and he took the Mirrorball Island Pose and he looks back at the cabinet with a confusion face. "I'm pretty sure there's a Tequila Wolf Pose here.."

Roku just shrugs and take the helm. "Ok lad and lasses. We're leaving port!!!!"


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 1, 2012)

*Rouge Shard*

" let?s find ?em then! "the black-haired marine said and started to walk, he felt how Julianne intertwined her hans with hsi and he answered the same way, it was not like he wa strying to flirt with her at all but it was more like a nice feeling to be around the mermaid. Both ensigns walked arpound the ship inspecting every single part of it, from the deck to all the rooms of the transportation, honestly it was quite the big ship although it seemed like the actual space for the men was small. Rouge was a little disappointed that he had to share room with the rest of members, what would happen if Lt. Cross didn?t like sweets? he would make the tailed boy to throw them all to the sea...A NIGHTMARE!!! 

Before he could find the rest of the crew the ship started to move, apparently Roku began to move it. Rouge let go of Julianne?s hand and ran towards the deck being followed by the mermaid, he stood looking a the avst sea in front of him with a bright look in his eyes.

" looks like it?s time for justice to move!! " he shouted out loud, it was not the kind of sghout an hyper guy would make but more like the sout of someone enjoying himself at max." See, July. We?re sailing now! "he said to his friend while displaying an enormous grin, a lollipop still in his mouth.


----------



## Alisdragon (Dec 2, 2012)

*Julianne Murray*

She thought the lollipop would fall out of her friends mouth. She was thinking that he would picked up her and spin her around that Rouge was so happy. She had a feeling that they were supposed to be on duty soon, she could not let it rain on his parade. She kept smiling as she was excited to and she actually show it for once. She was wondering what assignment Roku was going to give her, she was hoping for the doctor position.TO her any position was find by her anyway and kissed Rouge on the cheek for good luck, she was actual flirting with hm for some experience. She guessed there was going to be some stiff competition on this ship for love when they were not serious about fighting pirates. She watch the sparkling vash ocean, she would miss being in it, but that she could do that later when she was not busy. 

"I see and a great adventure is ahead of us with some great friends."


----------

